# Backup files / image requests (UK TiVo's only)



## RobbyBoy

made a mess of upgrading drive and now have to borrow brothers to make a backup.
Is there one available for d\l anywhere to save the wait


----------



## pji

Was just about to post and ask the same thing! Can someone PM me if they can help.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## OzSat

*TiVo own the copyright on their software and do not allow images to be made available for download.

If anybody can help then please use PM and do not post links.*


----------



## RobbyBoy

sorry didn't click about tivo owning it, guess thats why theres none advertised


----------



## andyjenkins

Damn ! Didnt think of this ! My HDD died over the weekend (see some post thats quickly shifting itself down now). I didnt think that I'll need an image to restore my new HDD when it turns up tomorrow !! Doh doh doh doh doh.

As with the others. If anyone can help, please PM.


----------



## andy_watt

My upgraded Tivo died a death recently and I would like to make it a single disk version as I have no idea about divorcing/marrying drives together. I would appreciate it if someone could tell me where I can download a Tivo songle disk image so I can just put that on a HD and put a single disk in my Tivo. I know some of u will think it's really easy to make an image and will say I should follow the Hinsdale tutorial, but I do not understand it and don't want to ruin the machine. All help appreciated.


----------



## smatson

me to please i need to d/l

p/m if you can help

thanks


----------



## doogie

/me curses the 60 second limit on PMs.....!


----------



## jane

I need a backup of a UK tivo too. 

I'd been debating upgrading my tivo for ages. I'd just decided to go for it when sods law kicked in and the A: drive corrupted. 

The tivo started to freeze or crash quite frequently. I thought I'd better sort that out before upgrading. Tivo suggested that I re-run guided set-up. I did, but it got stuck in a 'powering up' then crashing loop. 

Thanks to previous posts here, I ran powermax diagnostics, which confirmed that the A: drive is indeed knackered. 

Would someone please please please PM me a backup of a UK Tivo. It's a Thompson dual drive with a 'Thompson reference' PVR10UK. 

I so wish I'd upgraded to that lovely new 120GB drive a fortnight ago.

Maybe this will cure me of procrastination?!


----------



## DazBarber

Well, after reading posts about nice large disk sizes in a TiVo for the past year, I have decided that I too will upgrade my dual-drive machine to one large drive. However, just like the above contributors, I too would need a single-disk image. Could somebody PM me too with a link.
Many thanks,

Daz


----------



## scgf

I think you would all do better to buy a pre-configured drive from PaceLink. A 120GB Samsung hard drive costs 99 quid + VAT and is a simple drop-in replacement for any UK TiVo.

www.pacelink.co.uk


----------



## DazBarber

Maybe so, but I'd much rather do it myself.

Daz


----------



## jane

I'd got myself a new 120GB drive already. I'm going to get a single pacelink 120GB drive to replace my corrupt tivo then upgrade it with the other drive. After making a backup of course. Best of both worlds.

Thanks for the advice on pacelink. Very useful to know.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Disaster!, one of my hard drives has failed in the Tivo, 
no problem I thought. I got a new hard drive, tried to restore 
from my backup, and the backup is corrupt!!, therefore for the first 
time in 3 years, no Tivo!!

Could anyone possibly PM me a backup image link etc.

Many thanks in advance.

Pete


----------



## CarterUK

I'm curious - why can't a TiVo backup file be made available to download when neded? I can understand the copyright issue but in order to operate it also needs the hardware inside the TiVo (I don't know what - chips n things)...


----------



## chrisjc

Anyone wanna get an image then BitTorrent it or something? 

Chris


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by CarterUK _
> *I'm curious - why can't a TiVo backup file be made available to download when neded? I can understand the copyright issue but in order to operate it also needs the hardware inside the TiVo (I don't know what - chips n things)... *


 You'll need to direct this one at TiVo - it was them that requested that links and kept away.

It is down to copyright issues.


----------



## doogie

/me again curses the 60 second limit on PMs!


----------



## NickP

Looks like my Tivo is on its way out.
I can't find my backup.

Could anyone possibly PM me a link to a backup image etc.

Many thanks in advance,
Nick Pike


----------



## chrisjc

If a TiVo image, somehow found its way on to another forum or website, with a bittorrent link *cough cough*. Would it be alright to link to that website or forum thread? IE: Not a direct link?

I'm sure it would be very usefull to lots of people despite cloudy legal issues.

Any mods care to answer my question?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## OzSat

No - this thread itself is borderline!

TiVo have specifically requested that they do not want any promotion of their software being available to download.


----------



## Milhouse

Would very much appreciate it if someone could PM a link me as I need to download a 2.5.5 image as my A drive is shot (it won't back up - curses Maxtor!) and my only 2.5.5 image (from ages ago) doesn't seem to want to restore.


----------



## smatson

Help when tring to mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

it says mount : you must specify the filesystem type

can any one help ??


----------



## mrtickle

The linux image "byteswaps" primary slave, secondary master+slave but NOT primary master. So you can't mount a drive on primary master (hda). If you swap the drives around so that the drive is hdb or one of the others it should work. HTH!


----------



## smatson

Thanks 120g drive all ok now 



very happy

tivo down for 3 hours


----------



## doogie

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *Thanks 120g drive all ok now
> very happy
> 
> tivo down for 3 hours *


 :up: Nice one!


----------



## mhopley

Hi,
My 120gb Tivo has died, the drive has failed the Maxtor powermax tests and Maxtor will send out a new one - no problem there, but I did not keep a backup. I did keep the original tivo drives but these got swapped to get a friends DOA Tivo going.  
I'm sure that some one had a image availble via FTP. Can anyone help me out.?

I know that direct links cannot be posted here but If someone could send me a link by pm  

TIA

Mark


----------



## mhopley

Thanks to all that contacted me - I now have a source for a backup.

Sorry for starting a new thread - I did search but found nothing  

Looking forward to having my tivo back.

Mark


----------



## chirpy

Hi,

My backup has proven to be unreliable <sigh>  Could someone help me out via PM please?

Jonathan


----------



## the_hut

If someone could PM me I would also be grateful. My Maxtors are about to die.  

If you PM me this time I promise I will pass on to other requests in future...

Thanks in advance


----------



## shevans

Please could someone also PM me, my twin drive backup now fails on restore  

Thank you very much, Seppi.


----------



## bobbycrispbox

My tivo was perfectly happy with a 120G disk... why did I ever try to upgrade it more...?

Anyway, my hd is screwed. Could someone please PM me to help me get an image.

Many thanks


----------



## bunter

Would anyone be kind enough to point me to a website or an ftp site where I could download an image for a UK Tivo version 2.5.5? My hard disk has failed and I do not have a backup.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Bunter


----------



## healeydave

Hmm, with so many requests, I wonder if anyone still reads this thread and assists.

Me places my faith in fellow tech heads to prevail.

(By the way if anyone is still wondering, this is a request for a an image location ;-)


Thanks in advance
Dave.


----------



## healeydave

.....56, 57, 58, 59, 60. 

P.S. 
by PM of-course!


Dave.


----------



## Milhouse

I think people do read it and assist, just that they don't make unecessary posts in this thread to indicate they are in fact assisting.


----------



## Pjct

> _Originally posted by healeydave _
> *.....56, 57, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> P.S.
> by PM of-course!
> 
> Dave. *


No.61 Please


----------



## ian_woodland

I need to create a replacement pair of disks for my dead TiVo. Lots of clicking noises ! Could someone PM me with the possible location of an image, in the unlikely event that such an image is available of course


----------



## ian_woodland

My thanks to all.

With such a loyal and commited fan base I'm still puzzled that TiVo is unable to develop the market sufficiently, to the point that it actually gives up. Its a top product and probably the most innovative thing I've ever bought ! I dont even begrudge paying the initial asking price !


----------



## iankb

I'm not aware that TiVo have given up. It was Thomson who gave up, and I still believe that TiVo would support any new manufacturer who wished to invest in the UK market.

Ian.


----------



## m3geezer

anyone able to pm me a link to a image as well (uk version of course) my tivo has been out of order for over a year and i've just got a new 120gb drive to fix it with. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by m3geezer _
> *my tivo has been out of order for over a year and i've just got a new 120gb drive to fix it with. *


I can't believe you've had a Tivo in the house and NOT got it working before now. Are you mad?


----------



## shevans

You need to adjust your setting so I can PM you........


----------



## m3geezer

sorry about the settings, should work now.

ref: tivo not working; i moved around quite a bit after i got it and it broke down several times and i had to keep changing my subscription details, after being repaired twice the hard disk finally gave up as well, kept rebooting itself then completely failed, so i just put it to one side, i keep forgetting to sort it out as i'm not a great watcher of TV anyway. but now i have got myself into gear and i can't wait to get it going, i was going to buy a disk already done, but as i work with unix i thought this was a bit lazy and also i wanted to do it myself for the small challenge.


----------



## martinpw

Dead Maxtor here - and careless backup deleter!! I'm going spare with live tv, can anyone help me?? Thanks. 

PS. been a member of this forum for ages, one of the best on the web i've contributed to!!


----------



## leejash

I am also having trouble with my backup. If this fails to work can someone pm me with a link to a tivo image


----------



## lfletcher

Can someone PM me the link to the UK backup file.

Thankyou


----------



## Alex160

Hiya.- I'm having the same problem as everyone else here :-( 
Hard drive broken, no backup image.- No point in watching TV without it 

Can anyone out there help me with a PM?

Thanks


----------



## TivoUK

Am about to buy 2 new 120 gig drives to replace the pair of 60 gig I think are on the way out in my Tivo. I do not want to backup my drives, not bothered about loosing recordings, season passes etc and quite happy to "start again" if you will.

Can someone pm me where I can get the image to put on the drive(s)?

Many thanks


----------



## cypher_z

surely tivo is on shakey ground, it does not provide back up media, nor allows others to download it. so when your machine develops a hardware/software problem you will have to cancel your subscription.you must have a right to use the software if you bought the hardware and use thier services?


----------



## iankb

I don't understand your argument at all. The fact that a TiVo is a computer running software on replaceable media is totally irrelevant. Most modern electronic devices are computers that run code within their firmware. If they break, the manufacturer has the choice as to whether to repair it or not, but they are under absolutely no obligation to make the device user servicable. In fact, warranty conditions will usually expressly forbid user servicing.

Ian.


----------



## Robert S

Don't cancel your sub if your TiVo fails. Thomson will do an out-of-warranty swap for about £90.

TivoUK. Just transfer the software from your old drives. It's much easier than downloading a backup. As long as the TiVo still boots there won't be a problem.


----------



## a18041967

Further to my earlier posting, I've re installed the original Tivo HD and the system show the startup text, so the problem maybe down to the harddisk

Would anyone be grateful enough to make available a tivo.bak image?

Thanks


----------



## GypsyCurse

I am in exactly the same position as TivoUK, would anyone be able to offer me the same olive branch?



> _Originally posted by TivoUK _
> *Am about to buy 2 new 120 gig drives to replace the pair of 60 gig I think are on the way out in my Tivo. I do not want to backup my drives, not bothered about loosing recordings, season passes etc and quite happy to "start again" if you will.
> 
> Can someone pm me where I can get the image to put on the drive(s)?
> 
> Many thanks  *


----------



## Robert S

_I am in exactly the same position as TivoUK_

Then I'll give you exactly the same answer I gave TiVoUK:

Just transfer the software from your old drives. It's much easier than downloading a backup. As long as the TiVo still boots there won't be a problem.


----------



## a18041967

Can anyone provide a location where I can download a Tivo image to restore my failed Tivo.

Many thanks for any help.

Duncan


----------



## GarySargent

These aren't generally available for download as it would be classed as piracy (even though you already technically have the software). See the FAQ thread for some contacts that may be able to help (see section on upgrading hard drives).


----------



## lohwj

Is this thread still alive?
Could someone pm me a copy of the image? It'll be much appreciated!!!!

Thanks!!!

wj


----------



## kitschcamp

The thread is still alive and monitored, but I doubt you'd want an image PM'd - it's about 300Mb


----------



## lohwj

Ah. Maybe a link will suffice then, if possible! Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## nerfman39

I'm sorry to ask this, but I wouldn't if I weren't absolutely desperate. Could someone please send me a link where I can get a disk image for my extremely dead Tivo.

My backup doesn't work and everything I have tried has failed.

yours in desperation

Ian


----------



## ruperte

Hi,

I tried to connect my DVD player though my Tivo last night - which has proved to be something of a bad move.

I unplugged the Tivo before I started along with the TV and juggled SCART cables. Once I was finished and plugged everything back in - Disaster!

My beloved Tivo won't boot. It gets as far as the Welcome, Powering Up screen and then stays there.

From what I've read, this means that it's unlikely that Tivo is reading the linux kernel from its harddrive.

The drives (the original 30 + 15 Gb) seem ok and can be read fine with the various mfstools cd's - so I'm mystified.

I've tried performing a mfsbackup and restoring onto a spare 80 Gb drive I've got, but I get the same result. I guess because I'm restoring the same corrupt kernel image.

I'm out of ideas at the moment.

I ask, no I beg of you - have any of you kind souls got a UK image, I could try restoring.

Many many thanks

Rupert


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by nerfman39 _
> *My backup doesn't work and everything I have tried has failed.*


 Check your PMs - but are you sure it's a problem with your backup rather than with your TiVo?

Have you tried restoring your backup to another drive and using that?


----------



## ruperte

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *Check your PMs - but are you sure it's a problem with your backup rather than with your TiVo?
> 
> Have you tried restoring your backup to another drive and using that? *


Yup I'd tried restoring onto another drive so it wasn't that

It turned out that for some reason my /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit had lost it's executable flag. Why - well I have editted it in the past, but I've not had a problem before now. Anyway, I've now got a nice fresh backup on CD just in case and have refreshed my knowledge about the Linux booting process.

Just for peoples info the booting process goes something like this:

Power On.
CPU reads the PROM and executes code.
The PROM's code tells Tivo to read Sector 0 of the Primary HD and then execute it.
The Sector 0 code tells Tivo about partition tables and which one it should boot. I believe that access the PROM's config for this info.
Once it's worked out which partition contains the kernel, it reads in the contents of the kernel (hda6 in my case) and the runs it. Tivo is now running Linux.
The linux kernel reads its boot parameters and looks what root partition it is to mount. In my case it is hda7.
The kernel mounts hda7 in read-only and runs the /sbin/init program. This then starts processing the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit script. In my case this wasn't happening because it has lost it's +x flag, so when /sbin/init tried to execute it, the kernel said - not a valid executable and that was that.
Normally the file is +x and therefore the kernel looks at the first few bytes, see's the "#!/bin/bash" and then runs the /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.
This contains all the programs that tivo and changes the TV output to the next message and flashes the RECEIVING light on the front to orange and then back to green.
It goes on to test the /var partition (hda9) and if its ok mount it in read-write mode.
Then it loads the modules and starts MyWorld etc.

I hope all this makes sense and helps some one else out at some point! Through a bit of duduction of the difference between a working setup and mine, I worked out why it was broken and managed to fix it )

This means I've not lost my Season Passes or recorded programs too. There were only 68 to recreate if I'd failed.

Anyway l'm blathering - all the best and thanks to those who offered help 

Rupert


----------



## Robert S

Exactly right. Another useful thing to look for is 'almost there' which is printed very early in rc.sysinit. If you see that, then Linux is running correctly (this is not necessarily a good sign as it means your problem is more complicated than a dead drive).

The TiVo also seems to need a drive present to print 'welcome', but hasn't actually loaded anything off the drive at that point.


----------



## Markj

Can anyone piont me in the dirrection of a uk drive image?


----------



## cwaring

http://www.powerquest.com/driveimage/

Sorry! Couldn't resist


----------



## m3geezer

hi everyone, i have my new hard drives, serial cable, tivonet etc etc, but i don't have a backup of my tivo, basically i couldn't get one as my a: drive crashed and died before i could save anything, i have tried by it is knackered.

anyway can anyone please please please PM me a link to a backup image of a uk tivo?

many thanks in advance, it is so annoying that everything is here on my desk ready to roll, but no image []


----------



## Bravo24601

Can someone please PM me a location to download a new image please...


----------



## m3geezer

thanks chaps, i now have a working tivo,


----------



## Darren P

And another request for a PM'ed link to a 2.5.5 image...

Thanks in advance.

DP


----------



## mcderyl

My A drive has failed in my Tivo.

It's a Thomson Scenium, bought approx 3 years ago.

I've got a 120gb hard drive as a replacement, but (surprise, surprise) my backup is corrupt!

Been searching on the web for a backup image to no avail.

Could anyone possibly PM me a 2.5.5 backup image link?

Cheers (in advance).


----------



## Spikey

My TiVo started making nasty noises with picture break up and crashing also on the menu, assuming the hard disk(s) were on the way out I ordered another.

Unfortunately it arrives tomorrow and my TiVo didn't have the decency to wait, getting stuck in a reboot loop last night.

Can anyone help me out with an image.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Spikey

Just like to say a public thank you to Paul for his help.

Thanks mate I'm now in full working order, be nice if there were more like you about.


----------



## Darren P

Any chance you could help me as well Paul... I need an image for my new 120GB drive and can't find one on the net...

TIA.

Darren


----------



## pukka

darren they is a PM for you


Paul


----------



## ngourju

Have just got a green screen and it's failed to go away after the 24hours.

I have long run out of warranty and have just purchased one of the 120 GB Samsung drives I've heard so much about. One catch I have no image to put on the new drive.

Has any one got an image they would be able to pm a location to


----------



## Robert S

Try using dd (with conv=noerror,sync) to clone the drive on to the new one and then give the GSOD another 24 hours. There's probably a bad block in an awkward place.


----------



## ngourju

Thanks for the reply.

Sorry forgot to mention that after opening tivo the primary drive was not spinning. So it looks like I'm not going to get any joy with getting stuff off the old drives.

So if anyone has one of those images I would be most gracefull.


----------



## pukka

ngourjn PM waiting for you. if anyone needs a image PM me and i will send you the link..



Paul


----------



## Hoggy

Can someone please send me a pm where I can get an image for the above, 2 disk, TiVo.

Disk one dead .. upgrading to larger single drive.

Thanks


----------



## bartman007uk

I too need an image, if anyone can PM me.

TIA

Steve


----------



## pukka

send me a PM and i will send you a link.... that applys to anyone else.



Paul


----------



## barryhiggins3

If someone can help me get my hands on a backup UK Tivo Image Id be most grateful.

Please PM me if you know where I can D/L from,

(already sent you a PM Paul)

Cheers
Barry


----------



## pukka

file is there again and it will be all weekend.. 

sorry about the problems

Paul


----------



## bartman007uk

Thanks for the download

Steve


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Just wanted to say many thanks for the download Paul.

Pete


----------



## Phil_Hoggins

Hi Can someone PM me a link to a UK image pls.

Thanxs,

Phil


----------



## tanderson

Hi all,

I've just been told to post this in this thread so hopefully I've got it in the right place now, sure looks like it 

I have a TIVO that I've had for about two years, having moved house, it must have got knocked as I now have a TIVO with a dead hard drive.
It made a good few clicking noises then died with a really loud screeching noise.

I haven't had the thing open and therefore haven't made a backup of the drive, which I knew I should do.

Can anybody PM me with where I can download a backup so I can restore it to my shiny new 120GB one? I have only just found Pacelink and therefore already bought the drive to go in it.

I have found images of all US models but all my searches for UK models turn up fruitless.

I am on broadband so size is of no object , at least somethings going right.


Somebody please help, It took a long time to convince my wife to let me have one and now she's chewing my ear to get it working again.


Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## SteveStyle

I have a dual drive PVR10UK with a dead drive. I need a backup image. Can someone send me a PM please?


----------



## nickburrows

Hi 

I been sent here by a helpful bloke who said that if I needed a backup of the UK software then this is the post to ask in... as I need to put a new HDD in a friends TIVO that has died on him.

can any1 point me in the right direction? I'd be most appreciated if u could

Nick B


----------



## nickburrows

hi again,

now that I have my model number can any pm me a site to a backup image of the thomson pvr10uk... be most grateful... 

nick b


----------



## Dunkwho

wonder if I could trouble someone for a link to a 2.5.5 UK disk image please ? 

Duncan


----------



## clearcall

Can someone PM me? My disk died and i really do not want to send the unit back. I'd rather try to re-image it or buy a new drive and image it.

help???


----------



## Phil_Hoggins

Me to, I'm lookingfor a UK image if someone cam pm me please.

Rgds,

Phil


----------



## pukka

PM me i have a image on a server here..

it is only a ntl connection.

i can let 1 person download per night other wise it kills the connection.

first come first served 


Paul


----------



## yadda

pvr10uk backup image needed - can you believe that my original ebay purchase and two swap-outs were all dead or died within 12 hours 

New hdd arrives tomorrow so I could do with this tonight or tomorrow.

pukka - PM waiting, but any other options if his line's full?


----------



## davrouk

I am going to need a link to a UK single drive Thomson backup since I may have just encountered a drive failure. 

If anyone can help, please let me know

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisd

I too desperately need the image.. please PM me if you can help.
Thanks.


----------



## Wooky

Could I also have a link please, need to replace my dodgy drive.

Cheers


Wooky


----------



## cwaring

I may as well as add a "me too" post here. Might need one at some point  Have Broadband too, so speed is not an issue


----------



## Popeye

Can anybody point me in the right direction of a vigin, or similar, UK Thomson TIVO image series 1 please.


----------



## pukka

Please just pm me i have a image i can let you download, it on a cable connection at the office. if anyone else can host it would be cool too 

Paul


----------



## davrouk

i can host it when i get hold of it

my ftp server is up constantly


----------



## Daemonic

ditto that, i need it myself, and i also run a web hosting company who could host it


----------



## dogastus

I'm trying to get hold of a TiVo image myself, if anyone can help, please PM me.

Thanks,

Dogastus.


----------



## pukka

i have been upgrading the server and i will try and get the image there for this weekend. i will keep you informed.


Paul


----------



## nbaker

I could do with a copy of the image file myself. I would like to try a different drive in my Tivo to see if that solves the problems I have been having recently.

Nige.


----------



## Big G

Can I add my request for an image also 


Cheers


G


----------



## wayno

.. a backup image. Trying to install new 120gb HD after old one died- been 10days without my Tivo.. please someone.. PM me?? Thanks


----------



## gyre

I thought that at least 2 companies in the UK sold hard drives with UK tivo images pre-installed on them.

Pacelink is one of them.

-- gyre --


----------



## pukka

right the image is there.. the url is MOD EDITED: not allowed!

dont know if it works from the outside world. have not tried it yet have no internet out side of the office at the mo..

if this posts get modded before anyone gets the link sorry 

but i cant be arsed to sit here for 15 min sending PM (its a sat'Day)

if it dont work i will look again monday 

Paul[


----------



## Robert S

It's not responding at the moment.

And now I'm getting

HTTP Error 403.6 - Forbidden: IP address of the client has been rejected.

(I'm on an ntlworld cable modem, so there's nothing special about my IP number).


----------



## OzSat

*Please note that posting links to images is likely to result in this thread being closed and requests for images being removed!*


----------



## pukka

sorry ozsat it is cold at the office and i have no net access at home... YET


Paul


----------



## Pugwash

> _Originally posted by DazBarber _
> *Maybe so, but I'd much rather do it myself.
> 
> Daz *


Cheers for that link. After having my TiVo gather dust after a failed DIY job, I've gone for a pre-configured dual 120gb drive kit with tivoweb.


----------



## ceilidhboy

Any chance of someone sending me a pm too?

Cheers.


----------



## crash and burn

Can anybody point me in the right direction of a vigin, or similar, UK Thomson TIVO image series 1 please
getting desperate no tivo for a week


----------



## barryhiggins3

I can also help out if your looking for a disk Image.

Its the same image I downloaded from Pukka Paul, tested and working (thanks again by the way).

Not really fair to ask him to keep supplying all the images to everyone.

I have broadband and I'm willing to help  .So if you want an image you can PM me or Paul.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## flii99

Hi,

A year without Tivo, so time to fix my disk before christmas!

Any pointers towards an image would be gratefully recieved!

Thanks


----------



## barryhiggins3

Like I said, 

If you want an Image PM me.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Arny

Can anyone let me do a private download of a basic image so I can get my upgrade completed? I am at the end of 2 days of frustration trying to replace my drives with bigger ones.

People are very helpful on this forum and helped me over several "humps" but now, without a basic image, it is difficult to do anything... my one is too big for the disk I am restoring to.

Please PM.

Regards

(Barry pls ignore!)


----------



## paola07746

Could any one kindly PM me a temporarily link to download the DirecTV HDRV2, version 3.2 image, my upgrade failed, and now I did not have tivo?

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by paola07746 _
> *Could any one kindly PM me a temporarily link to download the DirecTV HDRV2, version 3.2 image, my upgrade failed, and now I did not have tivo?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [email protected] *


You might be better off asking in Underground forum as that model was never released in the UK


----------



## wc2boy

oh yes, it's a request for an image. my a drive just died a horrible horrible death.


----------



## pukka

i will have the image backup tomrow. sorry about the delay, have been moving house.

mail me [email protected] and i will email back the link..

Paul


----------



## ericd121

I went all the way through PowerMax testing, and what does maxtor.com tell me?
"Error codes don't actually mean anything in and of themselves, but if you've got one, your drive is failing." Hhmm, could've told them that! Very helpful.

If someone could be a little more helpful, and PM me a link to a single drive image, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## technograndad

A friends machine is in need of a restore... does anyone have a UK image that'll fit on dual drives? I have a backup image but it must be for a single 40Gb drive, mfsrestore says it's too big to fit on the first target drive.

I'm guessing I need a 'divorced' (30hr) backup. Please PM if you can help. I have ADSL and a server to upload to.

Thanks
John


----------



## Arny

How can I remove myself from this thread? I am getting the emails when people reply but for this thread it isn't really relevent.


----------



## kitschcamp

Click on the link down below, under the search and reply bit, that says unsubscribe.

Or click here


----------



## Arny

Many thanks!


----------



## Milhouse

I came across this interesting page which describes a "kickstart" mode for a TiVo that allows it to download new software during the bootup sequence - it might be useful for those without an image and who would be prepared to give it a try.

Here's a quote of the details:



> *kickstart*
> 
> While booting the power light will change from green to yellow as the line 'checkpanic' in the rc.sysinit gets executed. This happens a few seconds before the screen changes from the startup image to "almost there" and it's your cue to hold down a button (use pause) on the remote to trigger a panic. When the record light changes yellow, key in one of the following sequences:
> 
> 0 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone dialing
> 1 - emergency call to tivo, pulse dialing
> 9 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone w/ 9 prefix
> -- I suggest not doing any of these unless explicitly instructed
> 
> 52 - emergency reinstall
> -- this will act like you've received new software but will reinstall the existing software on the alternate root partition and boot it, particularly useful so you don't have to go trolling for backup images when your hacks fail.
> 
> 56 - software install
> 
> 57 - mfs check
> 58 - perform mfs cleanup
> -- both of these will cause the green screen and various mfs checks


Obviously 52 and 56 are the interesting options! 

Probably not much use if your TiVo can't get as far as running rc.sysinit but the information might be useful to someone!


----------



## rmarshll

Could someone please pm me a link for a DSR7000 Image.. My Factory drive crashed and i dont have a backup for my new HDD.

Thanks


----------



## mrtickle

Very interesting! I wonder what the diff. bewteen 57 and 58 is? Perhaps 58 does a "clear and delete everything"!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by rmarshll _
> *Could someone please pm me a link for a DSR7000 Image*


Someone's walked into the wrong forum; and it's not me


----------



## rmarshll

sorry my mistake. doh


----------



## TiVoMango

No worries mate  If you like I have a fresh pot of tea on the go. come in from the cold. Up the Brits!


----------



## nexstar

If some kind soul could help me out with an image, I'd be very grateful. I've got lots of backups, they're just not the right ones!

Its a UK Tivo (v2.5.5) with a 160GB drive, but just the original backup will be fine.

TIA


----------



## fe_man2000

Hi

Looks like I need a basic image as well for a UK thompson 2.5.5 Tivo. It just died I tell you, all on its own........murder you say ?...... NO. Please email or PM me as my missus is not a happy bunny with out the Tivo.

[email protected]

Cheers
Ironman


----------



## pukka

right image is sorted. fixed the web server this morning. is they anyone else who can help host the file. as i only have a ADSL.

mail me [email protected]

Paul


----------



## Pugwash

When my old tivo drive died, I cancelled my £10 subscription and left it to rot for a few months.

When I found out about people who sold bigger drives pre-configured I bought it straight away, re-instated my TiVo subscription and am a very happy bunny.

If anyone from TiVo Inc ever realised that providing software images was a good thing, they might offer it themselves! It's already gained back my monthly spondoolies, and no doubt many other people's.


----------



## JonnieStandby

Hi Guys, Looking for a temoporary "Loan" of a 2.5.5a image. Using a Widescreen Philips TV and it appears to be playing up big style... Hope you can help.


----------



## Automan

Just call Tivo CS and tell them your box needs the 2.5.5a update and they will do the rest....

Automan.


----------



## Robert S

I don't think 'self-upgrades' are a good idea! ISTR they've caused problems in the past.

This is an issue CS are equipped to handle smoothly.


----------



## addman

Any chance of a uk drive image for me too?


----------



## withnail

Can anyone help me out with a current UK image too?

Arrggghhh. My machine went GSOD on me the other night... It really sucks having to watch TV at the times the programmes are on. It's been running with a 10Mb + 130Mb twin drive config for six months or more without any problems at all.

Anyway. Decided to try and fix it today and made it a lot worse. I read some of the groups and saw that I had only 64Mb of swap. Seeing that as the issue I took the advice and used the alternate root partition as swap. However, it turned out that I picked the wrong root partition, and screwed the machine up (checked both partitions but misread the datestamps). 

I have an old root partition, but it doesnt seem to want to play with the MFS partitions currently there - guess this must be a 1.5.2 build.

Anyway, please help!

thanks in advance,


Paul


----------



## Merdoc

Hi All, Im a newbbie on this TiVo site. 

Been a TiVo user now for about a month. But this week disaster !
It looks like my hard disk has popped, yes i know i should have had a back up...

I have purchased a NEW Samsung spinpoint 120Gb drive. But need a UK 2.5.5 version image with some basic instructions on how to image it to the drive. 

If any one out there can help i would very greatful.
Please PM me.... 

Merdoc.


----------



## adrianm

I have just tried backing up my Tivo with mfsbackup as per Hinsdale and it reports my 151 hour machine was a 39 hour machine and that the backup is 151 Hours!!!! not 39.......

I cannot restore this to a disk less than 137GB.....my only backup is an original 1.5 disk image which I will try to use.......

Just in case I found this thread and could someone PM me with an answer to the obvious question...

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## adrianm

Looks like this thread describes the problem that I am having with mfsbackup:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sendtofriend.php?s=&threadid=98431

Adrian


----------



## blindlemon

Hi,

I have a requirement for a 2.5.5*a* image on a CD (no broadband in the wilds of Wiltshire!).

If anybody has or can burn one please PM me. I'll happily cover your costs 

Cheers


----------



## iankb

If you've got another TV, you could always use that to restore a 2.5.5 image. I think that you will automatically upgrade to 2.5.5a again on the next call.


----------



## blindlemon

I guess so, but.... I've never _been_ upgraded as I don't have a TV with the 'teletext problem'.

I just need a 2.5.5a image for, well, let's say, "messing about with"...


----------



## Cheesefilter

Can someone please please please PM me a link to an image for a 40G Thomson Tivo? I'm having a traumatic time as I've just downloaded 2 that haven't worked - one failed at 99.94%!

How did I live before Tivo!?

Thanks in advance,

Jon


----------



## inthekilt

i am looking for a backup 2.5.? for a sony sat t60, us can anyone please help me


----------



## mike0151

> _Originally posted by inthekilt _
> *i am looking for a backup 2.5.? for a sony sat t60, us can anyone please help me *


Sorry, it's unlikely that anyone in the UK will be able to help you with that request as we never had 2.5, we went from 1.5.2 to 2.5.5 which are UK specific versions. Also, we don't have DTiVos, only SA series 1.


----------



## tony21kmd

I have been on holiday for a week and on my return my Tivo is cycling through GSOD starting up, nearly there and beack to GSOD.
I would be grateful for any help but think that a reload of the software onto my hardrive would probably fix it. I have no backup and would like help in downloading a copy.


----------



## Robert S

Have you upgraded your TiVo?


----------



## tony21kmd

Yes - I added a second large HD some time ago. It had been working fine for months before this failure though....could this still be as a result of the additional drive?


----------



## iankb

The symptom of looping on a GSOD is an indication of not having increased the swap file size when performing the upgrade. Robert posted a solution in this post.


----------



## Niknak

I would be really grateful if some kind person could give me an 2.5.5 image for my 40gb Thomson unit.

My old drive is knackered and i can't copy it to my new drive successfully so a clean image is my only option.

TIA

Nick


----------



## blindlemon

Niknak - you have PM


----------



## pob

I'm also after a 2.5.5 image - my current hard drives are quickly dying, so an unable to backup :-(


----------



## mike0151

pob, you have a PM


----------



## iankb

I believe that your drive has to be virtually dead before you can't get a backup. If you are still able to watch recordings, albeit with breaks in the audio/video, then you can probably make a good backup. It's worth a try.


----------



## blindlemon

I've found that even if you can't make a compressed backup you can sometimes do a piped backup->restore to a bigger drive that you can _then_ get a compressed backup from.


----------



## chedder

i have a PVR10UK 40GB with a drive that wont even spin up anymore, i dont have a backup, since i didnt even look at this stuff till it died...

if anyone can PM me a link or download for a UK backup, i'd be very greatful

many thanks

paul


----------



## mike0151

chedder, check PM


----------



## RichyClarke

Since upgrading to a pair of 120GB disks (Maxtor), I have had a problem on the 'search by title' screens where the letters do not show on screen until a key (L,R,U,D etc.) is pressed. This has not been a real issue, more of an annoyance, and is apparently caused by a missed parameter when I backed up the original Tivo Image (so I am told).

However I am just about to replace my 2 Maxtor 12OGb drives with 2 Seagates and want to get around the above problem. Could somebody please PM with alink for a GOOD backup image I could use.

Thanks in advance.
Rich


----------



## skoosh2

Help I have two TiVo's one I killed (I put my hands up for that)
while trying to make a backup image to try and revive the other one.
So I now looking for a good backup image.

Thanks
Skoosh


----------



## starbug1234

Hi all,

If anyone has a virgin tivo (or image), ie one that has never dialed home, and NOT recieved the 2.5 software update, can they please PM me.

Ta very much!!

Stuart


----------



## cleudo

I'm stuck at the moment with a two disk set that won't divorce properly so I can upgrade my disks.

I'm thinking that an easy way out would be to get a clean tivo.bak somewhere and start from scratch.

Can anyone pm me please with a link to a tivo image (with latest s/ware upgrade, though not essential) so I can push on?

Family getting very grumpy - no Tivo for the last 3 days..... ;-)

Jim


----------



## cleudo

Thanks all - Sorted!


----------



## cobain

Does anyone have a tivo image they could possibly let me download as my UK tivo is currently in need of a new hard drive after the original one died.

Cheers
Kev


----------



## stdo18

I am in need of xtreme image. My backup image is toast. Can someone pm me somewhere I can find it? Thanks


----------



## Tractor

Having upgrade my Tivo to 80Gb, I though I would take a backup before doing any more hacks. Whilst doing so I booting into WinXP and knackered both the new disk and the originals :-( Could someone please pm a link to a tivo image


----------



## cleudo

..


----------



## Dobs

Hi All,

My original single 40GB drive has died and unfortunately I didn't make a backup. I know I should have since almost all drives eventually fail or develop bad blocks.

I have a spare 120 GB Maxtor drive I'd like to use.

Would anyone be able to help me out by directing me to a UK disk image?

Many thanks,

Graham


----------



## trickysmith

Hi All

Like most people the backup I did about a year ago won't work and badly in need of a 2.5.5 image. Any links very much appreciated.

Finding it had to live without the Tivo  

Cheers
Tricky


----------



## pukka

i have a image, but i have had a few reports of the image not working, so i have taken it down. 

as they is more and more call for the image, do you think it would be worth hosting it with someone with a fast connection and let say £5 to download it??

what are peoples thoughts on it..

Paul


----------



## Ashley

The image contains code copyrighted by TiVo.


----------



## iankb

Officially, they don't want anybody to host it. Unofficially, they would never allow somebody to charge for it.


----------



## mike0151

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *Officially, they don't want anybody to host it. Unofficially, they would never allow somebody to charge for it. *


That said, they do seem to turn a blind eye to certain companies (both here and in the USA) selling hard drives containing the software at a significant amount over standard selling price.


----------



## Dobs

Jim,

Thanks very much for setting up the FTP server. Got tivo.bak overnight and have successfully restored to the new drive. Will install drive in my Tivo tonight. 

Cheers again.

Graham


----------



## pukka

ah scrap that idea. then

Paul


----------



## doogie

I've had an image privately hosted for quite a while that I know sometimes gets passed around in PMs etc. (I can see someone is grabbing it just now )

I've been thinking about making the image into a BitTorrent file and ditching the ftp which would allow sharing of the bandwidth, assuming the people who downloaded it kept it open and available to upload to other people.

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## C.C. Johnson

Hi Folks........HELP. I have the opportunity right now of broadband and would like to upload an image for my Tivo which would be nigh on impossible if done over dial-up. Can somebody PM me with an active link?
Thnaks


----------



## bradders

Can anyone PM me a place to get the 2.5.5 image from ? 
My hdd just started to sound like a coffee grinder  and now Tivo is dead

Thanks.

David.


----------



## Tractor

Putting a torrent up is a good idea, they can't claim copyright on the .torrent so an active link should be allowed to stay up. I don't think they would send cease and desist to people help the community but IANAL, I would be happy to help seed the file,

Tractor

btw Thanks Cleudo


----------



## doogie

Right, I've just done a .torrent.

I won't post the link in the thread, but PM me if you need it/ want to help share the load.

If there are a group of people seeding, it makes the bandwidth lighter for people hosting and it should make the download faster for the Tivoer in need.


----------



## darkeyedboy

Does any kind soul have a link to a 2.5.5 image that I could download?

My tivo's drive died today and I had no backup


----------



## djensen47

I have a Sony SVR 2000, the hard drive died or got corrupted. In any case I cannot create my own backup.

Can any kind person point me to a backup that I can use to restore my Tivo? I'm really not sure which version of Tivo that I had. Probably whatever the latest version runnin on Series 1 Tivos.

Thanks so much in advance. Please PM me with any replies.


----------



## kitschcamp

This is the UK part of the forum, so you are very unlikely to find a US Sony backup here! The software for the UK and US versions are quite different.


----------



## megaworm

Thankyou Pukka for the image, got my Tivo back up and running within 2 days after a database error.

Now that I know how to do backups and restores I shall be doing a few hacks soon.


----------



## ChrisUK33

I know discussion on this is not allowed in the forum so could someone PM me with details of where to get good 2.5.5a image. Or if not then a 2.5.5 should do.


Thanks
chris


----------



## NickG

Hi, my tivo has just died with a loss of all on board  .

If anyone could PM me with a link to an image, so that I can replace the drive, I would be really grateful. 

Many thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## blindlemon

Nick, you have PM


----------



## john_uk

hi

Tivo is dead, long live...er Tivo, well mine's dead - i just need a link to a Tivo image so i can resurrect it. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blindlemon

John, you have PM


----------



## mlamb76

Hi all,

Could someone please let me know where I can get a UK TiVo image.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Craig Arthur

My Tivo HD has gone to Tivo heaven in a botched upgrade attempt.

I've been advise to post in here to source a backup immage to put onto the new HD.

Anyhelp would be most appreciated.


----------



## Mecha_Ike

After two days of fruitless backup/restore work, I'm of the opinion that my old Maxtor drives aren't going to let me get a working TiVo. Can't find a torrent or donkey of a UK image, so if anyone out there has a virgin 2.5.5 image available to download, can they PM me the locaion. 

Oh, blindlemon, you will be my weapon of last resort mate; expect an email in a day or two (maybe)


----------



## mike0151

You have PM


----------



## egeek

Darn, I've just messed up a single 120Gb to 2x120Gb conversion (forgot to add the extra swap space). 

Now I'm getting a Restore failed: Premature end of backup data. message when I try to recover my backup.

Any change I could get a backup image from someone?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## magistral

Can I join this club ?

I've just added a second drive and a Turbonet card to my Tivo and now it won't boot even with the 2nd drive removed.

Can anyone send me a new image please ??

I don't know how long I can survive without my Tivo.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Wonder_lander

Can anyone help me out with an image please?


----------



## pukka

mail me [email protected] 

Paul


----------



## Riggerdy

can someone please PM me a link, need to try and repair my dead TiVo, won't even boot!


Thanks


----------



## psuedonym

Yet another dead tivo in search of an image link please.


----------



## pukka

i would keep the image open, but some decided to kill the server it was hosted on. so my backup image will be down. untill i can locate it on to its own box, sorry about that..

Paul


----------



## Riggerdy

If you can file-transfer it to me somehow, i'll gladly host it for everyone


----------



## iankb

Even if you permanently host it, don't publish the link since that upsets TiVo Inc. Keep it on-demand using PM's via this thread.


----------



## pukka

i would not publish it. its only open when pm'ed i will open it up tonight for one user as long as they pm me and host it also


----------



## Phil_Hoggins

Hi, looking for an Image, can someone PM me with a link pls.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## GarethCymru

help!!!

my tivo died last night... it keeps rebooting and showing the green scene of death...

I was always a little worried about backing up my drive in case i screwed my machine...
too late now... i have loads of old drives i could use to replace it but..i have no image i can use... can anyone help?

please..... can't live with out my tivo


----------



## sweeterthanlife

I have a PVR10UK 40GB with a drive that will not get past the "welcome, powering up" screen and I dont have a backup.

If anyone can PM me a link or download for a UK backup, I'd be very greatful.

Many thanks

Allan


----------



## Riggerdy

still havn't got hold of am image, as there anyone out there who can help?

Please, pleeeese, need to get my tivo back to life!


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent to the last few people who have posted


----------



## tonygi

Hi all,

To make a long story short I ran qunlock on a maxtor drive for a TCD24004A.
As a result I have a lot of Junk right now. Please if someone could PM me where
I can get a image I will sing your praises all day. (or not if you prefer)

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## Tivo DW

WOW, this thread is a godsend, after 3 weeks with dead TiVo.

Can someone PM me a link please

Cheers Dave


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by Tivo DW _
> *WOW, this thread is a godsend, after 3 weeks with dead TiVo.
> 
> Can someone PM me a link please
> 
> Cheers Dave *


PM Sent


----------



## APDunne

Hey, guess what?

Yeah, I need an image too - my TiVo is giving very odd messages when trying to set a recording. So I might as well get an upgrade drive while I'm on! PM me please.

Ta!


----------



## Reckless

Hello - my first post!  Actually been browsing the forums for a long time without registering....

Anyway, just had some unfortunate disk errors, and thus have lost my TiVo, along with all three episodes of The Grid, which I hadn't watched yet!  I was going to back it up some while ago, but now I'm hoping to rely on backup of it from a nice friendly member!

Please could someone help?

Thanks a lot!

Also going to try and take the plunge and get a cachecard and hook it up to my wireless network - hence another good reason to have a backup!

Great forum by the way, very informative and helpful chaps and chapesses!


----------



## Heedyheed

Can anyone provide me with a small backup image that's been tested?

I still have a working Tivo, but I have failed to produce a backup - probably due to silly errors on my part. The last atempt resulted in an ext2 partition on my backup drive, (I swear that I specified a FAT32 partition!) but nothing in it! 

I've now reached the point where I'm fed-up with having to rip the guts out of my PC in yet another attempt to produce a backup image... and I'm beginning to receive complaints about the absence of the Tivo. It also struck me that if I ever did manage to produce a backup, I won't have the means of testing it without sacrificing my currently-working Tivo....

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## tonygi

FYI:

Another option would be to get a CD or ISO from PTVupgrade. It contains everything
to restore/re-image a TiVo harddrive. Look at http://www.ptvupgrade.com/

Please note that I have NO affiliation with PTVupgrade. They did save my bacon when
I fried my Maxtor harddrive with qunlock. I did not have a backup either.


----------



## blindlemon

AFAIK the PTVUpgrade (InstantCake) CDs are only useful for US TiVos as they contain version 3.0 of the TiVo software. 

For a UK TiVo you need version 2.5.5. 

Reckless, HeedyHeed, APDunne - you have PMs


----------



## taverham

Hi,

Would someone be able to PM me details of a backup image too please? I'm getting desperate - no Tivo = nightmare!

Thanks very much,

Tony.


----------



## blindlemon

PM Sent


----------



## sleightyone

Hi,

my tivo has also given up the ghost,Would someone be able to PM me details of a backup image too please?

many thanks 

sleightyone


----------



## frogbaiter

Here I am, joining the queue!

I had a series of power cuts the other day that seem to have corrupted my two-disk upgraded Tivo.

When I tried today to rebuild from both a backup taken at upgrade time and the original disk, neither seem to be any good! A pointer or source of a suitable image would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wonder_lander

sleightyone and frogbaiter have PM's


----------



## frogbaiter

Thanks very much chaps!


----------



## daverdfw

I also need a image for my series 2 dtivo, i guess 3.1.1c is the best oen to use, someone please help!


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by daverdfw _
> *I also need a image for my series 2 dtivo, i guess 3.1.1c is the best oen to use, someone please help! *


You'll probably have more luck asking in the Upgrade forum, we don't have any kind of series 2 in the UK


----------



## phantom023

I also need an image for my UK tivo as my hard drive has died completely, doesn't even spin up :-(

Could someone please PM me a link? Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by phantom023 _
> *I also need an image for my UK tivo as my hard drive has died completely, doesn't even spin up :-(
> 
> Could someone please PM me a link? Thanks *


Pm'd


----------



## Sughrue

I could also do with a Tivo image; my hard drive died two days ago and Tivo quoted me 2 weeks turnaround to fix. Time for an upgrade...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by Sughrue _
> *I could also do with a Tivo image; my hard drive died two days ago and Tivo quoted me 2 weeks turnaround to fix. Time for an upgrade...
> 
> Thanks for any help! *


Pm'd


----------



## horshack

Even though this is in the TiVo UK Forum, it seems to be the most appropriate place to start. I have a Sony SVR-3000 with a harddrive gone kaput. Have put it in a PC and can't get it recognized. (Seems like it won't even power up). The rest of the unit seems fine. I have an 80GB harddrive ready to replace the stock, but no image of course.

So, a PM with a link to an SVR-3000 image would be great, or if there's a better place to post this, I would appreciate some direction.

--Horshack


----------



## flashback

I also need an image for a svr-2000 pretty please!!!

pm w/link or ?
I appreciate anything.
thank you


----------



## iankb

You're unlikely to get a US image from this forum. However, this thread was started a while ago by some enterprising forum user. You could always start a similar thread on the Tivo Help Center Forum in the hope that it takes off there. The only problem with the US forums is that, with the number of threads there, the thread is likely to disappear unless a moderator can make it sticky.


----------



## sadowner

After about 2 years of service, it looks like my TIVO has died.. I bought the extended warranty from the store that I bought my unit at, but I do not want to lose my lifetime subscription. The power at my house went out (no storm or anything), and now the TIVO will not start. Just stuck at the "Welcome. Powering up... screen". TIVO support was unable to help.

Can anyone PM me with a link to a backup image for a US Series 2 TCD140060? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sadowner _
> *Can anyone PM me with a link to a backup image for a US Series 2 TCD140060?*


As this is the UK Forum, and Series 2 don't work/aren't available here, I wouldn't hold your breath 

Did you bother to read the post *above* yours?


----------



## cwaring

My Tivo is still randomly re-booting. I might have to start from scratch so if anyone has a 'divorced' virgin image of 2.5.5 I could borrow?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sent PM


----------



## fishtastic

Hello Everybody,

This is my first post and as you can guess, I am in dire need of an image for for thomson tivo. I have been reading the forum for a couple of years now (since before I got my tivo). If someone could tell me the location of an image I would be very grateful.


Cheers

Fishtastic


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## Olly

Oh dear, never thought I would need to ask but i've mislaid my backup. Could someone PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image please. Many thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by Olly _
> *Oh dear, never thought I would need to ask but i've mislaid my backup. Could someone PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image please. Many thanks. *


PM Sent


----------



## LexLuthor23

Hello,

Would a kind soul point me to a 2.5.5 image (large disk version if possible) that I can get in the morning? TIA.

Alex


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by LexLuthor23 _
> *Hello,
> 
> Would a kind soul point me to a 2.5.5 image (large disk version if possible) that I can get in the morning? TIA.
> 
> Alex *


PM Sent but not to a large disk version.

If anyone has 2.5.5a and large disk versions can you PM me?

Ta

Jon


----------



## blindlemon

There is no need for a "large disk version", really. All 2.5.5 and 2.5.5a backups will work with either the normal or the LAB48 kernel.

Just restore the image you have using the PTVUpgrade LBA48 CD, run copykern from the same CD and you will have a 'large' disk


----------



## LexLuthor23

blindlemon,

Thanx. I thought there was more to it than that. 

Alex


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *There is no need for a "large disk version", really. All 2.5.5 and 2.5.5a backups will work with either the normal or the LAB48 kernel.
> 
> Just restore the image you have using the PTVUpgrade LBA48 CD, run copykern from the same CD and you will have a 'large' disk  *


Would much prefer folks link here:

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/support/bigdisk/index.html (link )

instead of the ISO, itself; the ISO you've linked directly to is an older version, and we plan on updating the CD frequently.

Thx,
Lou


----------



## chrb

Hi,

I'm looking for the 2.5.5 UK image for the original 40GB drive. If anyone can help I'll be forever grateful.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by chrb _
> *Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the 2.5.5 UK image for the original 40GB drive. If anyone can help I'll be forever grateful.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris *


PM'd


----------



## simon2026

Hi,

I resurrected my Tivo out of the cupboard today to be faced with a dead HD. Could anybody PM me with a link for a 2.5.5 UK image I would be very gratefull.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by simon2026 _
> *Hi,
> 
> I resurrected my Tivo out of the cupboard today to be faced with a dead HD. Could anybody PM me with a link for a 2.5.5 UK image I would be very gratefull.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon *


PM sent


----------



## simon2026

Thanks for the help. Up and running once more 

It's highlighted the poor features of my Sky+ planner though

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## Skookum

I need to replace both hard drives in my tivo this weekend.

A link to a current image file set would be much appreciated.

Also, a link to a set of instructions - it is three years since i last did this.


One last thing - is it at all possible to copy old programs over to the new hard drives ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

Skookum....sent you a PM re image!


----------



## bobbis

Think my tivo may have died 

Please could someone PM a 2.5.5 image link?

Cheers


----------



## bobbis

Actually, can I just check if people agree with me...?

The Symptoms: Unit is powered off, then I plug it in. Green LED comes on at the front. The fan starts up. The green LED on the HD starts flashing (I have the cover off), although I don't think the disk spins up.

Then nothing. No screens come up, no sounds, no response to remote (no LEDs flash on the unit, but the red LED on remote itself flashes).

Tried the HD in my PC, but I couldn't get the BIOS to detect it. I presume it should at least detect it OK, even though windows can't read it. Is that correct?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sent PM


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by bobbis _
> *Tried the HD in my PC, but I couldn't get the BIOS to detect it.*


The drive does not need to be recognised by the BIOS for the MFS Tools CD to recognise it. However, the BIOS may stop the MFS Tools CD from recognising it. In the latter case, setting that drive channel to 'None' in the BIOS may allow MFS Tools to see it.


----------



## bobbis

Grrr... 

Tried the HD in another PC and it was detected fine. So then I booted up with the MFS tools CD and tried copying the image onto the disk again - everything seemed to go ok.

But still same problem when back in the Tivo. Could someone tell me what happens if you boot a Tivo without a hard drive? Does anything happen or would it end up in the situation described above (green LED on, but nothing happens)?

EDIT: Forgot to say, I have checked all the power supply lines and they appear to have the correct voltages on.

EDIT2: Have just checked and there didn't seem to be any partitions on the (restored) tivo drive! I tried the mfsrestore again and the same problem - no partitions. What am I doing wrong? (I tried creating a linux partition on the disk and that worked fine, but was wiped when I did the restore again). Should the 2.5.5 image expand to 1031MB?


----------



## mike0151

A restore will wipe out anything on the disk and try and restore itself.

The image will not do anything other than restore, depending on the switches/options you specify. By default, a backup will create a 30/40Gb image unless the image has problems like some items being stored on the second disk, which means that a divorce may not happen.

HTH
Mike


----------



## bobbis

I realise that restoring an image will wipe everything and recreate all the partitions + contents as they were. However, the image I used (317MB version of v2.5.5) seemed to fail. i.e. after restoring it, there were no partitions on the disk.

I used the commandline "mfsrestore -zpi \mnt\dos\tivo.bak \dev\hdb" (that is definitely the correct path and disk!). Should that have worked?

I am stumped because the disk itself seems to work fine with a standard ext2 partition. Any ideas?


----------



## mike0151

did you really use \ in the command? Linux uses / as the separator.


----------



## bobbis

oops, no I didn't! If only it was that easy to solve...


----------



## mike0151

I can't think of anything other than try with a different disk. Sorry I can't be more helpful. The image you have is the correct size (I know where it came from  )


----------



## erikj180

Need new image for series 2 standalone. please pm location if available.


----------



## kitschcamp

Again this is the UK forum - we don't have Series 2 TiVos. Please don't rub it in


----------



## erikj180

Google dropped me right to this thread near the bottom and the only place that mentioned this was a UK only thread was at the top. I will be more observant in the future. No neeners intended.

However, the pointers on this thread got me what I needed. My wifes Tivo is back up and running! Thanks  

Cheers!
-e


----------



## bob_1959

I need to restore onto a Thompson UK 40g Tivo.

I have tried an image from Stan but it fails with a compression error (I am sure that it is not a download issue) at 94% of the mfsrestore process.

Does anyone have a solution to this or can anyone PM me a link to get another image?

Many thanks,


Bob.


----------



## bob_1959

Hi, I am in need of a Thompson UK 40g image for my poor ickle Tivo.

If anyone could PM me a link to one I would be most thankful.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by bob_1959 _
> *Hi, I am in need of a Thompson UK 40g image for my poor ickle Tivo.
> 
> If anyone could PM me a link to one I would be most thankful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob *


Sent


----------



## dbrose

Think my tivo may have died 

Please could someone PM a UK 2.5.5 image link?

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by dbrose _
> *Think my tivo may have died
> 
> Please could someone PM a UK 2.5.5 image link?
> 
> Cheers *


PM Sent


----------



## Koolvin

Pls could I have a link also? Need it for my samsung!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by Koolvin _
> *Pls could I have a link also? Need it for my samsung! *


PM Sent


----------



## DJRobX

Anyone have a link to a valid HR10-250 HDTiVo backup image?


----------



## iankb

Sorry. This is a UK forum, and we only provide images for the UK Series 1 here. Or we would, if it were legal to provide images.


----------



## trickysmith

I'm looking to restore my original 15mb and 30mb Quantum drives and may current image is too large as its from a 120mb drive.

Does anyone have an image to help me restore these originals. Thanks in advance for your help if anyone can help.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by trickysmith _
> *I'm looking to restore my original 15mb and 30mb Quantum drives and may current image is too large as its from a 120mb drive.
> 
> Does anyone have an image to help me restore these originals. Thanks in advance for your help if anyone can help.
> 
> Cheers
> Richard *


I think you mean Gb instead of mb.....you should have a pm of use!


----------



## dsvictor

Can somebody point me in the right direction to get an image to resurrect my tivo. I fear the 120G Maxtor and 40G Quantom drives have died following power outages and I didn't realise that I should have made a backup. Thanks DSV


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by dsvictor _
> *Can somebody point me in the right direction to get an image to resurrect my tivo. I fear the 120G Maxtor and 40G Quantom drives have died following power outages and I didn't realise that I should have made a backup. Thanks DSV *


PM Sent


----------



## gwgw45

I am sitting here watching nothing happen in my attempt to back up my Tivo. It would seem that the drive being backed up is too far gone and doesn't sweem to be playing ball (backup stuck at 25%.

If someone would be kind enough to send me link, so I have it just in case.

Thanks
G


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by gwgw45 _
> *I am sitting here watching nothing happen in my attempt to back up my Tivo. It would seem that the drive being backed up is too far gone and doesn't sweem to be playing ball (backup stuck at 25%.
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to send me link, so I have it just in case.
> 
> Thanks
> G *


PM Sent


----------



## smiffy

I have the MFSTool CD and a CD with my original Virgin Tivo image.

Can someone point me in the direction of how to mount the cdrom so I can do the MFSRestore?

Thanks


----------



## atari_addict

Would greatly appreciate learning the whereabouts of an image; my TiVo is stuck in a reboot cycle and I fear it might be the 160MB drive going west.

Um, is there a thread detailing the steps to install the image, does one follow Hinsdale to copy/expand to the new drive?

TIA.

Cheers

Derryck


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by atari_addict _
> *Would greatly appreciate learning the whereabouts of an image; my TiVo is stuck in a reboot cycle and I fear it might be the 160MB drive going west.
> 
> Um, is there a thread detailing the steps to install the image, does one follow Hinsdale to copy/expand to the new drive?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Derryck *


PM Sent


----------



## dcounsell

Hi All,

Am very pleased I found this thread. Please could some kind person PM me a link to the 2.5.5 image. Tivo has been stuck "powering up" for 3 days now - so I am assuming this is HD failure. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by dcounsell _
> *Hi All,
> 
> Am very pleased I found this thread. Please could some kind person PM me a link to the 2.5.5 image. Tivo has been stuck "powering up" for 3 days now - so I am assuming this is HD failure.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave *


PM Sent


----------



## chilloutsession

could some nice person please pm me

I am looking for an image for a uk series 1, 2 drive tivo preferably that could handle larger drives 

thanks in advance everyone and keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by chilloutsession _
> *could some nice person please pm me
> 
> I am looking for an image for a uk series 1, 2 drive tivo preferably that could handle larger drives
> 
> thanks in advance everyone and keep up the good work !!! *


PM Sent


----------



## GingerTommy

I am looking for a 2.5.5 image. I would really appreciate a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by GingerTommy _
> *I am looking for a 2.5.5 image. I would really appreciate a PM.
> 
> Thank you. *


Pm'd


----------



## lee77

My tivo has died.. Pretty sure its the hard disk, so ....

Please could someone PM a UK 2.5.5 image link?

Thanks very much...

Lee.


----------



## Parakart

Could someone PM me a UK 2.5.5 image link?

Thanks very much...

Paul


----------



## EvilSilverFish

Hi All,

I have posted elsewhere in this forum requesting for help and advice to my upgrade problem.

Essentially, my two disk Thomson Scenium has corrupted disks and wont copy over to my new 120Gb disk.

Is it possible to just copy over a new image onto the 120Gb drive, and restart the upgrade process from there?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent to the last 3 requests!


----------



## xwing

Hi

Please can someone PM me a UK 2.5.5 image link?

Has anyone tried 400GB Hitachi disk in Tivo? They do get very warm and will the PSU power them OK?

Cheers

xwing


----------



## Rolf213

All,

Am having real problems upgrading my TiVo - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=209793 and would like to try putting a backup image on to the drive in question.

Anyone got a link to an available image for a normal UK TiVo?

Thanks loads,
Rolf.


----------



## samthefound

At the risk of sounding repetitive - I am looking for a 2.5.5 image. My restored disk is as broken as the disks I copied it from (what a suprise  )

Simon

(PS as the old Tivos get older and older this forum becomes more and like the friendly bunch of VW camper owners I used to be part of. Recycle and restore. Maybe we should flash our leds at other passing Tivos).


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sorry guys been trapped in Wales for the last 2 days without net access....Pm's sent to the last three requests


----------



## jarob10

Could someone help me out with a 2.5.5 image please?

Managed to break a pin off a HDD connector, so I cant copy across the old version


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sent!


----------



## dunans

i tried to backup my image before adding a second hhd to a single system thomson with 2.5.5a and couldnt do it. im worried if it goes down ill be without my tivo again. last time it went down i had to buy one off ebay


----------



## iangale99

Hi all,

Finally got a Tivo on the weekend, but already the high pitched whine from the HDD is annoying me so I'm going to replace the drive. Of course a link to a drive image would be greatly appreciated to help me sort this asap  

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Wonder_lander

Check your pm's


----------



## Cortina

Can i also request a copy of the 2.5.5 image please. 

MAny TIA's! 

C


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pm'd


----------



## tanderson

Has anybody got just a copy of the /tvbin/tivoapp file? I appear to have killed mine when doing a patch wrongly and now my Tivo is stuck in an infinate loop :-(

Any offers most appreciated.

This is for a Thomson on 2.5.5


----------



## tanderson

Failing that does anybody know how to extract this one file from the tivo.bak I already have??


----------



## Wonder_lander

I would post a new thread with these requests in tanderson


----------



## craiggc

tivo newbie with sick hard drive also requesting a backup image- TYVM


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM'd....you people are keeping my bandwidth busy this month!


----------



## likofloathe

Need an image for a Hughes DVR120 that died last night. Never upgraded it so now I am going to have some fun tryign to rebuild it.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## iankb

Wrong forum. UK images only on this forum.


----------



## Machiavelli1979

if any one has this image I would be interested. Please PM if you do have it or know of its where abouts


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by Machiavelli1979 _
> *if any one has this image I would be interested. Please PM if you do have it or know of its where abouts *


Sorry but you're in the UK forum!


----------



## mprocopio

Sadly, I'm stuck with a dead TIVO too. Could anyone PM me and help a poor sucker out? TYVM


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## chrishyder

Yet another dead Tivo here too! If anyone could PM me the link to the backup image it would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Chris Hyder


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## DrJavaJoe

My drive crashed I need an image for HDVR2, can someone PM me.


----------



## kitschcamp

Aaaargh! Again, this is the UK forum and we only have images for the one and only UK model. Try the US forum.


----------



## TSmitham

Please can someone help...? I have been given a TiVo PVR10UK but the nice people who give me the unit have changed the code on the HDD. I worrier if someone maybe able to P/M me with help on getting a restore image of my TiVo..!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by TSmitham _
> *Please can someone help...? I have been given a TiVo PVR10UK but the nice people who give me the unit have changed the code on the HDD. I worrier if someone maybe able to P/M me with help on getting a restore image of my TiVo..! *


Again in english?


----------



## TSmitham

The O/S on my TiVo has been trashed, I would like to find someone who might be able to point me in the direction of a restore image for a PVR10UK TiVo.


----------



## Wonder_lander

OK check your PM in 2 ticks!


----------



## wheelergd

I have just opened my tivo to find out it is a two disk (15 +30GB) been reading all the posts that it is a pain to convert to one drive. Seems sensible to start from a fresh one disk image... Please could I have a link to the image? 

(been a bit of a cheap skate and only bought an 80 GB for the moment will buy another 80 if this works and dual disk it).


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pm Sent


----------



## leonleon

I just went to use my TiVo, only to find that the software had crashed and the the system no longer boot.
Can anyone tell me where I can get a drive image for the TiVo

Many Thanks
Leon


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by leonleon _
> *I just went to use my TiVo, only to find that the software had crashed and the the system no longer boot.
> Can anyone tell me where I can get a drive image for the TiVo
> 
> Many Thanks
> Leon *


Please see your PM


----------



## the jackal

Can anyone help with sending me a link for a TIVO image

cheers

Jackal


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by the jackal _
> *Can anyone help with sending me a link for a TIVO image
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jackal *


Check your PM


----------



## Nostromo

Hi,

My TiVo disk has died, has anyone a single disk image for a PVR10UK TiVo that I could download.

Much appreciated.


----------



## mferrie

As with everyone else on the thread, I'm also looking for a backup image. PM me if you can help.
Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent


----------



## jdoklovic

My tivo drive died 1 week after i got my tivo (from ebay) and i don't have a backup image.

could someone PM me with an image for a series2 tivo??

Thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by jdoklovic _
> *My tivo drive died 1 week after i got my tivo (from ebay) and i don't have a backup image.
> 
> could someone PM me with an image for a series2 tivo??
> 
> Thanks! *


Sorry, this is a UK forum and thus we only have a series 1 image available!


----------



## duckman2

Disk B has failed terminally, could anyone possibly PM me a link to a backup image etc.

Many thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by duckman2 _
> *Disk B has failed terminally, could anyone possibly PM me a link to a backup image etc.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Andy *


PM Sent


----------



## ntyson

I appear to have a dead hard drive, and want to buy a new drive and get my Tivo up and running ASAP. Could someone please point me in the direction of the image file.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## alan_m_2004

Hi all,

Could someone pm me the location of the uk backup image if it's still available. Have upgraded the hard disk but having problems getting the cache card to work and I'm starting to wonder if there was a problem with the original hard disk that I started with.

Thanks in advance,

Alan.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sorry guys....stuck in Brum for the last 3 days....pm's sent


----------



## shoot_dog

my tivo resets during right after the initail callin in guided setup... i believe the software is corrupted becuase i just backed up an image and restore it and i get the same results. can anyone send me a pm about how to get an image for my hdr31203 single drive??? thanks!

btw im not in UK im in US.... i might be posting in the wrong forum but if anyone can still help i really need it!


----------



## SimonMallion

Not wanting to sound like a broken record, but please could somebody supply me with a link to an clean image for a PVR10UK TiVo with the original 40Gb drive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Simon, you have a PM


----------



## spaaa

I really need a image to restore from, i tried backing up my original tivo hd and its corrupt up the wazoo.

Please someone help me!!!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by spaaa _
> *I really need a image to restore from, i tried backing up my original tivo hd and its corrupt up the wazoo.
> 
> Please someone help me!!! *


Needless to say you should have PM


----------



## andyjenkins

Instead of following the crowd and requesting an image, how about I request a PM instead ? ;o)

Seriously, clean image required please.

TIA


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by andyjenkins _
> *Instead of following the crowd and requesting an image, how about I request a PM instead ? ;o)
> 
> Seriously, clean image required please.
> 
> TIA *


Check yer PM fella!


----------



## alpriest

Same here, Tivo from EBay, won't boot, I suspect HDD failure (thanks Parcelforce). The seller is unlikely to refund me so I think i'll be doing a spot of HDD surgery.

Therefore could someone PM me the image please.

Thanks,
al


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## wetpanda

Same again, my Tivo has been locking up a lot lately and rebooting. 
So I'm getting everything ready to take it into surgery, but just want to be ready incase I can't get a decent image from it.

M.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by wetpanda _
> *Same again, my Tivo has been locking up a lot lately and rebooting.
> So I'm getting everything ready to take it into surgery, but just want to be ready incase I can't get a decent image from it.
> 
> M. *


Sent PM


----------



## RichardMorgan

Wonder_lander

Please could I also have a seriously clean image...er..I mean PM obviously!

Ta

Richard


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by RichardMorgan _
> *Wonder_lander
> 
> Please could I also have a seriously clean image...er..I mean PM obviously!
> 
> Ta
> 
> Richard *


PM Sent


----------



## Snatch

I need to get a 4.x image and I'm in the U.S. 

I'd post in another forum if they had an image begging thread there. 

I saw the InstantCake stuff, but I'd rather not fork over the $20.

Any direction would be appreciated. 

Thanks for you time.


----------



## kitschcamp

This is the *UK* forum. We don't have Version 3, let alone version 4.


----------



## mitchtech

Hi Peeps,

Got a UK Thompson PVR10 (40) Drive won't spin up any chance of a suitable image to put on to a seagate 60gb please ?

Regards,

Mitch.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by mitchtech _
> *Hi Peeps,
> 
> Got a UK Thompson PVR10 (40) Drive won't spin up any chance of a suitable image to put on to a seagate 60gb please ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mitch. *


Check your PM


----------



## dead_tivo_user

I've been using TiVo for years, but am new to this forum and upgrading etc.

I've read all 19 pages of this thread but nobody has asked this....

My TiVo is dead. It won't get past the Power up screen. It has one 15Gb drive and one 30Gb drive and the 15Gb drive has died (PowerMax says so) but the 30Gb drive appears to be OK.

Is it possible to put an image onto the 30Gb drive to make this a single drive TiVo with only 30Gb? I really don't need any more storage than that and don't want to have to buy a new drive(s).

(a) where do I get such an image

(b) how do I install it

Many Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

TBH you may be better posting your request in a seperate thread as it's not a straight forward image request, I'm not sure on the disk size implications!


----------



## bobking140

HI you can buy a CD on ebay that will do a fresh install for $7.00


----------



## richierich

Have any of you guys tried running SpinRite software to revive your drives long enough where you can back them up and then download them to a new drive/drives. I am running SpinRite right now because my drive is failing but not dead and some people have not been able to boot up Tivo and then ran SpinRite and could watch Tivo using the same drives. I at that point would buy a new drive and download the data to it because if that drive is failing then it means that the drive is close to reaching it's threshold of the amount of good sectors that is allowed to call this hard drive as funcional and not a failed drive. That way you at least get to retain all of the recordings intact. Here is the link. http://www.grc.com/default.htm


----------



## kitschcamp

It does say on this page that it works with Tivo. YMMV.


----------



## dead_tivo_user

I guess a new drive is cheap enough, and my 30Gb drive is probably on its way out anyway, considering the age. Can someone please send me a PM for the image then, to put on a single normal sub-137Gb drive.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by dead_tivo_user _
> *Can someone please send me a PM for the image then, to put on a single normal sub-137Gb drive.
> 
> Many Thanks. *


That'll be me then!

Please see your PM


----------



## mdpritch

Hi again -had a go at making my own image and failed and so would appreciate it if anyone could PM me an image please please.Thanks Mark.


----------



## richierich

Have you contacted Weaknees.com? They can do this and also upgrade drives too.


----------



## mdpritch

Anybody spare an image? 
Hi again -had a go at making my own image and failed and so would appreciate it if anyone could PM me an image please please.Thanks Mark.


__________________
pritchy

Had a look however we are in the UK and I would like to do this through the goodwill//Knowledge of the Community .Thanks Mark
ps-please please and please?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

> _Originally posted by richierich _
> *Have you contacted Weaknees.com? They can do this and also upgrade drives too. *


Please check the forum you are posting in - this is the UK forum and Weaknees do not provide UK images - we look after our own.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by mdpritch _
> *Anybody spare an image?
> Hi again -had a go at making my own image and failed and so would appreciate it if anyone could PM me an image please please.Thanks Mark.
> 
> __________________
> pritchy
> 
> Had a look however we are in the UK and I would like to do this through the goodwill//Knowledge of the Community .Thanks Mark
> ps-please please and please? *


PM Sent


----------



## richierich

> _Originally posted by RobBellis _
> *Please check the forum you are posting in - this is the UK forum and Weaknees do not provide UK images - we look after our own.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> R. *


Sorry, didn't know there was a difference in the U.S. version and the U.K. version. You learn something new every day.


----------



## MonTheFish

anyone got an image with the new 'teletext bug' software already on it?


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by MonTheFish _
> *anyone got an image with the new 'teletext bug' software already on it? *


Not me!


----------



## Jimtastico

Tried to recover a failed drive but no joy  I've got a spanking new Seagate 200Gb is ready to go - just need an image. Could a kindly soul please help?

Thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by Jimtastico _
> *Tried to recover a failed drive but no joy  I've got a spanking new Seagate 200Gb is ready to go - just need an image. Could a kindly soul please help?
> 
> Thanks! *


PM Sent


----------



## punktivo

Lost a drive and now need disk image. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by punktivo _
> *Lost a drive and now need disk image. Thanks in advance *


PM Sent


----------



## nbaker

Need to install new drive because of failing original, therefore would appreciate copy of image file.

Thanks

Nige.


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by nbaker _
> *Need to install new drive because of failing original, therefore would appreciate copy of image file.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nige. *


PM'd


----------



## booktrunk

Hi there,

I need a Tivo image to install a new hard disk, anyone out there that can help?

Cheers

stephanie


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by booktrunk _
> *Hi there,
> 
> I need a Tivo image to install a new hard disk, anyone out there that can help?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> stephanie *


Pm'd


----------



## pazzeh

Hi - is there any chance you can help me out with a backup image so that I can restore a tivo drive ( after the orignal drive died *sob*) ?

Many thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

> _Originally posted by pazzeh _
> *Hi - is there any chance you can help me out with a backup image so that I can restore a tivo drive ( after the orignal drive died *sob*) ?
> 
> Many thanks *


PM has been sent


----------



## vassilis

Hello, I am afraid I need an image as well... Is there a kind soul who can help?

Many thanks

Vassilis


----------



## techstop

My 160Gb Samsung has just died! Can anyone help with an image please?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent to last 2 requests!


----------



## intronuk

tivo pvr10uk 40g image

hope someone can help i have a original pvr10uk 40g sa for about 3yrs now just decided to start using it ,ver 1.5.5-000 software so not been updated ive installed turbonet card and drivers , but wont get a ping anywhere , so ive set it up for dialup and phone tivo and sububed up .but it wont dial out i have no back up image to .ive looked at instantcake and cant find my model .does anyone have and uptodate image that will work with turbonet so i can update over net ,ive spent about 5 days searching forums to try and soet it out myself ,but now come to the conclusion ,ineed help.

many thanks in advance .
oh unofficaly tivo cust suppot adviced to come here
intronuk

pm me


----------



## Wonder_lander

I have pm'd you a 2.5.5 image of the Tivo software but you'll need to install the turbonet drivers yourself once you've restored.


----------



## Compwiz312

I need a image for a Sony SVR-3000, as my drive just died on me. Any version will do fine. I really need this ASAP, so please PM or e-mail ([email protected]) me if you can help. You could alternatively just upload it directly to my ftp at ftp://compwiz312.dyndns.org

I can't thank whoever can give me this enough.

Thanks in advance,
Justin


----------



## kitschcamp

Compwiz312 said:


> I need a image for a Sony SVR-3000, as my drive just died on me. Any version will do fine. I really need this ASAP, so please PM or e-mail ([email protected]) me if you can help. You could alternatively just upload it directly to my ftp at ftp://compwiz312.dyndns.org


Read the bloomin' thread - this happens umpteen times a week. This is the *UK* forum. We have one model of Tivo, and even that isn't sold any more. We don't have any Sonys, Philips, Humax or any of the models sold in the states. We have one model - our original Thomson V2.5.5. That's it. No series 2, no version 3, 4 or 5 of software. Just one.


----------



## steveroe

Ozsat/Gary, perhaps the title of this thread can be amended to also say **UK SERIES 1 ONLY** or somesuch?


----------



## nigecook

My Tivo drive has just died. Can anyone help me with a drive image.

Thanks.

Nigel


----------



## Wonder_lander

nigecook said:


> My Tivo drive has just died. Can anyone help me with a drive image.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Nigel


You've been pm'd fella!


----------



## inbead

My Toshiba SD-H400 just died.

Looking for an image.

Thanks


----------



## kitschcamp

Thanks for rubbing it in that you've got a nice new Tivo. 

Try elsewhere, this is the UK forum - did you even read some of the previous posts?

One of the moderators, *please* can you change the title of the thread to add UK ONLY to try and avoid this 2 or 3 times a week?


----------



## Jimtastico

Just wanted to say thanks to Wonder_Lander. I'm now back up and running with a 200Gb drive 

Quite note about Wonder_Lander's image for people's future reference: the menu sounds are switched off. I didn't even realise you could switch them off; cue much hilarity and SCART swapping when I was testing it after the upgrade


----------



## j.baker

Ermm,

Can someone send me a PM with a link for the UK Tivo image (preferable with serial bash and network), but any will do. I have a two disk tivo running 2x60GB Maxtor disks.

I have just tried to install the terbonet clone card, and buggered up my upgrade.

My backup image, taken 3 months ago, is corrupt :-(

The wife is going to kill me 

TIA


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## chubbybrown

I've had to re-register and would it be possible for a Pm regarding an Image
Ive tryed the hacking sites just I can't confirm if they are Uk images
Thankyou in advance

chubbz :notworthy:


----------



## Wonder_lander

Chubbz,

PM Sent and thanks to Gary for actioning the PM I sent him to ask him to add the UK Tivo Only bit to the thread title!


----------



## chubbybrown

Thankyou Wonder_Lander

I would have lost without you

chubby


I presume you copy to Fat hard drive and take it from there.


----------



## vekky2004

hello

i have had a tivo with a faulty modem for some time now the harddrive has died also so im looking for an image with turbonet drivers if possible. i intend to fit either a 120 or 160 gig drive into it.

would appreciate any help.

also if i can i will upload to a torrent site and share with others.

rgds
vekky2004


----------



## Wonder_lander

vekky2004 said:


> also if i can i will upload to a torrent site and share with others.


PM sent but please don't upload the image to a torrent site as it is copyrighted.


----------



## iankb

Wonder_lander said:


> PM sent but please don't upload the image to a torrent site as it is copyrighted.


... and, although some users might not care about copyright, TiVo could stop turning a blind eye to 'private' downloads such as Wonder_lander's excellent service to the TiVo community, if they think the service is being abused.


----------



## gex

Hi all, Just for a change another request for am image.

I still have a working Tivo but am About to 'have a play' and would like a copy of the image 'just in case' 

Many thanks


----------



## OzSat

vekky2004 said:


> also if i can i will upload to a torrent site and share with others.


Making the image publically shareable will result in this service being removed!

TiVo do not want their software to be freely available!


----------



## Wonder_lander

gex said:


> Hi all, Just for a change another request for am image.
> 
> I still have a working Tivo but am About to 'have a play' and would like a copy of the image 'just in case'
> 
> Many thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Tachyon pulse

Hi there, i have a UK Tivo, with a 120 Gb, drive B, and the original 40 Gb, drive A

Problem is that it is freezing on power up, so im rekoning the drive A is dead 

I am going to just put in a single, new drive, a 300 Gb affair

Problem is i have no back up 

Could anyone please PM me a link to where i could get one??

Many thanks in advance

_Phil_


----------



## Wonder_lander

Tachyon pulse said:


> Hi there, i have a UK Tivo, with a 120 Gb, drive B, and the original 40 Gb, drive A
> 
> Problem is that it is freezing on power up, so im rekoning the drive A is dead
> 
> I am going to just put in a single, new drive, a 300 Gb affair
> 
> Problem is i have no back up
> 
> Could anyone please PM me a link to where i could get one??
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> _Phil_


PM'd Details


----------



## aerialplug

Although I have a perfectly healthy TiVo (hah - famous last words) and a backup hard drive (the original drive), I had great difficulty in making a backup CD of my TiVo (All partitions are XP) so I'd very much appreciate if someone could let me know how to get a backup image for "peace of mind".


----------



## Wonder_lander

aerialplug said:


> Although I have a perfectly healthy TiVo (hah - famous last words) and a backup hard drive (the original drive), I had great difficulty in making a backup CD of my TiVo (All partitions are XP) so I'd very much appreciate if someone could let me know how to get a backup image for "peace of mind".


PM Sent with details......nearly 6Gb of bandwidth this month!


----------



## tweety

Hi 

Mu parents Tivo is rebooting 2-3 times a day. We have totally reset it to factory, but it has started again. I suspect the original harddrive(s) are going.

Can someone supply a link to a UK Series 1 Tivo Image?

regards
TP


----------



## Wonder_lander

tweety said:


> Hi
> 
> Mu parents Tivo is rebooting 2-3 times a day. We have totally reset it to factory, but it has started again. I suspect the original harddrive(s) are going.
> 
> Can someone supply a link to a UK Series 1 Tivo Image?
> 
> regards
> TP


PM Sent


----------



## pstark

Hi

I have managed to bodge my upgrade any chance of an image?

Many Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

pstark said:


> Hi
> 
> I have managed to bodge my upgrade any chance of an image?
> 
> Many Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## andrew502

Hi everyone.

My Tivo's hard drive just died on me (loud clunking noise when plugged in), if anyone could help me out with a back up image I'd be really grateful. I'm having to get used to watching TV at the time that its on at, its sooooo hard to get used to!


----------



## Wonder_lander

andrew502 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My Tivo's hard drive just died on me (loud clunking noise when plugged in), if anyone could help me out with a back up image I'd be really grateful. I'm having to get used to watching TV at the time that its on at, its sooooo hard to get used to!


PM Sent


----------



## Bateman

Could someone PM me one too, have lost my old backup


----------



## Wonder_lander

Bateman said:


> Could someone PM me one too, have lost my old backup


PM'd


----------



## s-ftn

Well I have a backup but need to go back to the 40Gig option, my backup was following a successful upgrade. Either a howto from my large backup or a fresh 40G one please.


----------



## nmeneil

After many years of good service my Tivo Hdd has just died. I have just got another drive, could someone PM me a location for an image please?


----------



## octarine

My TiVo has a green screen saying "Serious Error, leave plugged in for 24 hours whilst I try to fix myself" Should I leave it plugged in or is restoring from a backup a better option?
(And if it is, could someone please PM me a link to a backup image, pretty please)

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's Sent


----------



## Ian_m

Is the image doing the rounds (which I have as well) 255uk.bak ? a 40GB image. The reason I ask is I went to do test restore to a 30GB drive (to verify my image was OK) and MFSTOOLS report drive was too small.


----------



## Ian J Brown

Could someone PM me one too, have lost my old backup


----------



## Milhouse

Does anyone have a virgin 2.5.5 image with LBA kernal already applied?

I'm about to upgrade a TiVo to 2x200Gb and life would be so much simpler if I can restore a backup - I presume the standard restore utilities will work with an LBA48-enabled image?

EDIT: Image no longer required, I think I'll try using a standard 2.5.5 image and use copyKern from the PTV Upgrade CD to add the LBA48 kernal... should 127Mb swap be sufficient for a 400Gb TiVo, or go for more?

EDIT2: Forget PTV, found this rather useful site...


----------



## Wonder_lander

Ian J Brown said:


> Could someone PM me one too, have lost my old backup


PM Sent


----------



## EssexGuy

I have been meaning to upgrade my tivo for the last month, now the drives started clicking. 

Does anyone have an backup with turbo net drivers installed ,tivo web etc

Looking at fitting 120gb drive.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

I had it on a partition of it's own on my PC, now that hard drives knackered.

Can I get an image? (I promise to keep it safer!!!)

Cheers

Raist


----------



## Wonder_lander

Raisltin Majere said:


> I had it on a partition of it's own on my PC, now that hard drives knackered.
> 
> Can I get an image? (I promise to keep it safer!!!)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Raist


PM Sent


----------



## EssexGuy

Does anyone have an image that i can use on a new drive and mine has just gone down.

Sorry if my previous message requested something that cannot be shared, if anyone has any image it would be very welcome.

Regards
Daren


----------



## Yorkshirelad6

Our family darling, the 4-year old (and still costing 10 quid a month) TiVo started making graunching sounds this morning. It's not died yet, but looks ill. Definately the harddisk. Time to make recovery plans. I'd appreciate the backup image and simple instructions to fire up a new disk. I've no problems hacking hardware and anything with Microsfot on the label, but may need some babysitting (or easy instructions) with the dreaded Linux....

Thanks for any help..

YL6


----------



## bobbis

Does anyone have the MD5sum for the 2.5.5 image that is "floating" around this forum  ?

Cheers.


----------



## Mike Rogers

My 40Gb Maxtor drive died whilst trying to back it up. Please could anyone help with an image ?


----------



## Wonder_lander

bobbis said:


> Does anyone have the MD5sum for the 2.5.5 image that is "floating" around this forum  ?
> 
> Cheers.


I have no idea what it is that you are asking for?


----------



## bobbis

The MD5sum is a checksum of a file. I want to check that my copy isn't corrupted (because it doesn't seem to be working). You can get a program to calculate the checksum here: http://shareware.pcmag.com/product.php[id]45493[cid]111[SiteID]pcmag

Then run with the command line "md5sum -b tivo.bak" - substitute image name for tivo.bak.

My copy gives: "77d5710ab8f2926a62ff3621b6ad2ae8".


----------



## Wonder_lander

bobbis said:


> The MD5sum is a checksum of a file. I want to check that my copy isn't corrupted (because it doesn't seem to be working). You can get a program to calculate the checksum here: http://shareware.pcmag.com/product.php[id]45493[cid]111[SiteID]pcmag
> 
> Then run with the command line "md5sum -b tivo.bak" - substitute image name for tivo.bak.
> 
> My copy gives: "77d5710ab8f2926a62ff3621b6ad2ae8".


I've got a checksum of "77d5710ab8f2926a62ff3621b6ad2ae8" as well so it seems ok to me!


----------



## bobbis

Thanks a lot for checking. You're a legend!

A new HD it is.


----------



## Bob The Skutter

Hi can someone PM me with where I can get an image? my tivo went down last week and the only image I've been able to find is an American Philips.
Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Bob The Skutter said:


> Hi can someone PM me with where I can get an image? my tivo went down last week and the only image I've been able to find is an American Philips.
> Thanks.


Done


----------



## Bob The Skutter

Wonder_lander said:


> Done


Great, thanks. I've got it up and running again. So glad to have it back.


----------



## defcon1

Hi everyone,

Looks like my HD has died as Tivo will not boot and lots of clicking sounds coming from the hard disk!

If someone could PM the image for me I would really appreciate it.

I am ssuming I should use a 5400 disk and not a 7200 disk to reduce heat/power and presumably keep noise lower.

Many thanks for any assistance.

Cheers,
Tone


----------



## Wonder_lander

defcon1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looks like my HD has died as Tivo will not boot and lots of clicking sounds coming from the hard disk!
> 
> If someone could PM the image for me I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I am ssuming I should use a 5400 disk and not a 7200 disk to reduce heat/power and presumably keep noise lower.
> 
> Many thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tone


Pm'd and 7200 should be oK


----------



## bobbis

bobbis said:


> Thanks a lot for checking. You're a legend!
> 
> A new HD it is.


New HD installed and working! Cheers.


----------



## vinda

Hi, please could someone PM me the image, my tivo has just died and there's a new HD on the way?

thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

vinda said:


> Hi, please could someone PM me the image, my tivo has just died and there's a new HD on the way?
> 
> thanks


PM Sent


----------



## UncUgly

Hi,

Could someone PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image - need to upgrade / replace the disks in my Dads tivo !

thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## Joe_IV

My UK Tivo hard drive died yesterday :<(

Can someone PM me an image?

Cheers...


----------



## Wonder_lander

Joe_IV said:


> My UK Tivo hard drive died yesterday :<(
> 
> Can someone PM me an image?
> 
> Cheers...


PM Sent


----------



## roadstermad

Can I get in on the act. My Tivo died two weeks ago, I have got a new hard drive read all the instructions but don't have an image!! 2.5 would be great 2.5 something a ( patch for LCD screens) would be spot on!!


----------



## ndunlavey

A friend's 40Gb TiVo has died. He has a spare 120Gb disk, and I'm willing to have a stab.

Can anyone help me out with either a 120Gb image, or an image that I can expand to 120Gb?

TIA,

Nick


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's Sent


----------



## andymuk

So after a couple of years of usage, my original UK hard disk has died with a clunk. I would really appreciate if someone could PM me the image.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## jph116

I need a backup of a UK tivo 

Been debating upgrading my Thomson for ages. I'd just decided to go for it when drive corrupted. I ran powermax diagnostics, which confirmed that the drive is indeed knackered. 

Would someone please please please PM me a backup ?? 


Thanks in advance 


Joergen (Denmark)


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## Ovey

My TiVo is now stuck in the GS loop (see recent post) and I understand that the only option is a reload.

I have no backup (not dared open the case yet!) so I would be grateful if someone could PM me a backup location.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## ryanuknet

I really hate to do this.. but is anyone in posession of a link?

1 fried HD here..


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## Ovey

Having looked at previous posts I get a md5sum value of cf0fa156c9cf5a0537caacf657843afd for my tivo.bak so I would be grateful for another image.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mallard

Following a recent power cut the Hard Disk in my PVR10UK is failing to work.

Could anyone help me out with an image, and can I use any Hard Disk as a replacement?

Many Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

mallard said:


> Following a recent power cut the Hard Disk in my PVR10UK is failing to work.
> 
> Could anyone help me out with an image, and can I use any Hard Disk as a replacement?
> 
> Many Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## stevenlockyer

Please can someone PM me a link or even send a Cd of a good working
backup image can pay for time & trouble to help sort my tivo (Beloved Tivo)
otherwise I will have to sit down and talk to the wife all evening


----------



## Wonder_lander

stevenlockyer said:


> Please can someone PM me a link or even send a Cd of a good working
> backup image can pay for time & trouble to help sort my tivo (Beloved Tivo)
> otherwise I will have to sit down and talk to the wife all evening


PM Sent


----------



## davi0226

Hello All....recently rebooted my tivo and now I am getting the dreaded powering up message. I have taken the drive out and ran the maxtor diags on it....which conviently tells me it's bad.....Would someone please PM me with the location of an image to bring my beloved Tivo back to life!! Many Thanks....dd


----------



## Wonder_lander

davi0226 said:


> Hello All....recently rebooted my tivo and now I am getting the dreaded powering up message. I have taken the drive out and ran the maxtor diags on it....which conviently tells me it's bad.....Would someone please PM me with the location of an image to bring my beloved Tivo back to life!! Many Thanks....dd


You should have a PM, good luck!


----------



## vark

Hi everyone, can anyone pm me a location for a TiVo drive image - my drive is making the click of death noises (still running, I dread powering it down, only just came back after last power failure ...) .. Many thanks .. Vark


----------



## Wonder_lander

vark said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone pm me a location for a TiVo drive image - my drive is making the click of death noises (still running, I dread powering it down, only just came back after last power failure ...) .. Many thanks .. Vark


PM Sent


----------



## AIM

Hi,

Just found I need to re-image my TiVo after a power cut, but can't find my original image file.

Can anyone help?

Does it make a difference that I have an upgraded 2 drive set-up?

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

AIM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found I need to re-image my TiVo after a power cut, but can't find my original image file.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Does it make a difference that I have an upgraded 2 drive set-up?
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## jase1

Another one here 

My TiVo is stuck on the GSOD loop, and the CD with the backup of this unit from 6 months ago has developed rot (last time I use cheap CDRs lol).

Please could someone PM me a link to the image as well, developing TiVo withdrawal symptoms already...

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Wonder_lander

jase1 said:


> Another one here
> 
> My TiVo is stuck on the GSOD loop, and the CD with the backup of this unit from 6 months ago has developed rot (last time I use cheap CDRs lol).
> 
> Please could someone PM me a link to the image as well, developing TiVo withdrawal symptoms already...
> 
> Thanks very much!!


PM Sent


----------



## AIM

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


Thanks, Jon. Much appreciated.


----------



## JASONJDR

And another  

Is it still poss to get a copy of the image, thunderstorm has fired my hd.

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

JASONJDR said:


> And another
> 
> Is it still poss to get a copy of the image, thunderstorm has fired my hd.
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## DR_EVIL999

Mine is still powering up, getting past the 2 starting screens but i cant see anything after that, it is turned on and thinks its recording too??

can i have a PM in case i need a new HDD?

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

DR_EVIL999 said:


> Mine is still powering up, getting past the 2 starting screens but i cant see anything after that, it is turned on and thinks its recording too??
> 
> can i have a PM in case i need a new HDD?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## msjl1969

Could someone point me to the image as well, please. I appear to have corrupted my drive.

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Wonder_lander

msjl1969 said:


> Could someone point me to the image as well, please. I appear to have corrupted my drive.
> 
> Thanks, Mark.


PM Sent!


----------



## culto

Hi there, Is there any chance someone could also provide me with a link to an original tivo disk image. My 40gb drive just died a horrible death and Ive purchased a 120gb maxtor quickview as a replacement. Are there some simple directions available for us newbies? thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Wonder_lander

culto said:


> Hi there, Is there any chance someone could also provide me with a link to an original tivo disk image. My 40gb drive just died a horrible death and Ive purchased a 120gb maxtor quickview as a replacement. Are there some simple directions available for us newbies? thanks in advance for your help.


pm sent


----------



## Martin C

The forum has given me the confidence to attempt repair of my unmodified dead TiVo. Any chance of a pointer towards an image?


Many thanks

Martin


----------



## Wonder_lander

Martin C said:


> The forum has given me the confidence to attempt repair of my unmodified dead TiVo. Any chance of a pointer towards an image?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Martin


Details sent


----------



## Uwish

Could someone point me to the image as well please  

thanks Uwish


----------



## Wonder_lander

Uwish said:


> Could someone point me to the image as well please
> 
> thanks Uwish


Uwish is my command - PM Sent


----------



## jessbert

Can someone point me at an image too?
Things have started to go pair shape since my turbonet install :-(

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

jessbert said:


> Can someone point me at an image too?
> Things have started to go pair shape since my turbonet install :-(
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## tivo_boj

Image (2.5.5 UKtivo) needed with hacks already built ( bash, ppp over serial, tivoftpd, tivoweb, Terbonet, etc) - Note. have a terbonet card but not fitted as yet.

Do not trust my harddisk to take a image before getting a new disk, therefore would like a copy of someones that is known to be OK.

PM if required.


----------



## tivo_boj

Take the silence as no takers


----------



## Wonder_lander

tivo_boj said:


> Take the silence as no takers


My image is bog standard I'm afraid


----------



## kitschcamp

I think most peoples are - you tend to put a normal image on, and modify it. Once you've restored, expanded, put in hacks, it's usually not really worth backing it up again as you'll need an ever bigger disc each time.


----------



## blindlemon

Adding hacks etc. doesn't increase the backup size at all. 

As long as your backup 'divorces' OK it will always be the same size as the A drive of the tivo it was originally taken from - ie. 30 or 40 hours. 

It is therefore well worth making a backup once you've installed network drivers, TiVoWeb, EndPad, Mode 0, hacks etc. - as they will all be included


----------



## kitschcamp

> Adding hacks etc. doesn't increase the backup size at all.


I think we're at crossed purposes...

I thought once you'd used an image and expanded it to fill the drive, you could only ever back it up and restore it to a hard disc at least the new hard disc size?


----------



## tivo_boj

Blindlemon,
on the disks you offer I know you offer to put tivoweb etc. What other things could you build on them ( I cannot get dailymail working, so this would be good, then I could try with my own settings)


----------



## zerolight

does anyone have a backup image for a single drive tivo, with cachecard and tivoweb installed. my seagate gave up the ghost and had to be replaced my manufacturer and my backup image simply won't work. 

i'm tivoless.


----------



## mike0151

zerolight: PM sent


----------



## Mr 999

Please may I have a link to a 2.5.5.*a* image? If it has cachecard drivers on as well, that'd be great, but I don't want to push my luck!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr 999

Or any image...?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Mr 999 said:


> Or any image...?


Standard PM Sent


----------



## Pollo

Hi, my s/h Tivo is arriving tomorrow and I am planning to put a new 120Gb disk in it. Could someone PM a link to the backup CD so I can get d/l and get the Tivo up and running as quickly as possible.

Thanks.

Pollo


----------



## blindlemon

If it has a drive and is in working order then you don't need to beg an image 

Just take a backup as per hinsdale and apply that to your new 120gb drive.


----------



## Guest

does anyone have a backup image for a single drive tivo, with cachecard and tivoweb installed. I have managed to completely trash my disk setup, and instantcake does not support UK tivos, to my suprise after trying to buy a boot disk.

Really appreciated,

Neil


----------



## Wonder_lander

groalse said:


> does anyone have a backup image for a single drive tivo, with cachecard and tivoweb installed. I have managed to completely trash my disk setup, and instantcake does not support UK tivos, to my suprise after trying to buy a boot disk.
> 
> Really appreciated,
> 
> Neil


I only have a vanilla backup, details sent via PM


----------



## mphillipsa

Is there anyone that can let me have a UK backup, so that I can restore a Tivo with a dying disc? 

Thanks if you can help. 

Also... is there any way of getting at some of the 160gb of programmes that were recorded before it suddenly died? 

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Wonder_lander

mphillipsa said:


> Is there anyone that can let me have a UK backup, so that I can restore a Tivo with a dying disc?
> 
> Thanks if you can help.
> 
> Also... is there any way of getting at some of the 160gb of programmes that were recorded before it suddenly died?
> 
> Thanks, Mark.


Sent you a PM with my standard response.

For getting your programmes off you may be posting a new thread with a description of your problems and I'm sure someone will off you some suggestions on how you can try to get them off!


----------



## Vish

Hi everyone, 

can anyone pm me a location for a TiVo drive image - Power cut last nite fried my drive and the thought of going without it for too long is too much for me,

Many Thanks,

Vish


----------



## Wonder_lander

Vish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone pm me a location for a TiVo drive image - Power cut last nite fried my drive and the thought of going without it for too long is too much for me,
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Vish


PM Sent


----------



## spy

My hard disk died the other day can anyone send me a PM with details to help me sort out a new drive?


----------



## Wonder_lander

spy said:


> My hard disk died the other day can anyone send me a PM with details to help me sort out a new drive?


PM Details sent


----------



## spy

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Details sent


I didn't receive any PMs - could you try sending it again please?


----------



## zerolight

pm sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

spy said:


> I didn't receive any PMs - could you try sending it again please?


Seems to have been chair to keyboard interface problem at this end regading the sending of the PM.

Looks like your sorted now anyway!


----------



## HenryWright

Can anyone let me have a UK backup, my beloved TIVO has just died, and the backup I had saved onto another hard drive (FAT32) was overwritten by a overzelous little brother who wanted additional disk space for games...

Also does anyone know how to save an ISO disk image onto a blank CD Rom to prevent this happening again? I'm running XP.

Thanks Henry


----------



## Ferdy147

Hi guys,

Just got my first Tivo working yesterday! Can already see the potential and would like a bigger Hard Drive.

Can anyone let me know how I can get this HD Image?

Please e-mail me or msn on the same address!

Many thanks,

Ferd


----------



## Wonder_lander

HenryWright said:


> Can anyone let me have a UK backup, my beloved TIVO has just died, and the backup I had saved onto another hard drive (FAT32) was overwritten by a overzelous little brother who wanted additional disk space for games...
> 
> Also does anyone know how to save an ISO disk image onto a blank CD Rom to prevent this happening again? I'm running XP.
> 
> Thanks Henry


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

Ferdy147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my first Tivo working yesterday! Can already see the potential and would like a bigger Hard Drive.
> 
> Can anyone let me know how I can get this HD Image?
> 
> Please e-mail me or msn on the same address!
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Ferd


If you have a working disk then all you need to do is use the hinsdale guide and make a backup of your existing disk and restore it to your new disk...this can save your programs and the need to do guided setup again


----------



## Ferdy147

Wonder_lander said:


> If you have a working disk then all you need to do is use the hinsdale guide and make a backup of your existing disk and restore it to your new disk...this can save your programs and the need to do guided setup again


ok cool! Can you let me know where to get the image from anyway please just so I've got it if i need it.

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ferd


----------



## Wonder_lander

Ferdy147 said:


> ok cool! Can you let me know where to get the image from anyway please just so I've got it if i need it.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ferd


PM Sent


----------



## Mr Keith

Hi every one

I have had a problem getting a good divorced backup image from my two 30 + 15
Drives

Could someone please PM me with a image. so I can get the tivo started 

Thanks Keith


----------



## Wonder_lander

Mr Keith said:


> Hi every one
> 
> I have had a problem getting a good divorced backup image from my two 30 + 15
> Drives
> 
> Could someone please PM me with a image. so I can get the tivo started
> 
> Thanks Keith


PM Sent


----------



## adrian.b

Hi, Please could you PM with information on how to get a backup image, mine just died and cant restore my image. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

adrian.b said:


> Hi, Please could you PM with information on how to get a backup image, mine just died and cant restore my image.
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## theogster

hi guys  as the title says, i'm in desperate need of a working tivo drive image, basically i'm getting a "dead" tivo from a friend, the problem is apparently a total hard disc failure (tho tbh i won't know for sure till it's swapped out) it's an early model & he has a lifetime subb (hope i can transfer it  ) now, i'm a total noob when it comes to tivo but i reckon i can follow at least one of the excellent guides here, but the guides i've seen so far seem to need the original tivo drive 

sorry to have to use my first post to beg, but i'm really stuck & this is my first introduction to the world of tivo  

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Wonder_lander

theogster said:


> hi guys  as the title says, i'm in desperate need of a working tivo drive image, basically i'm getting a "dead" tivo from a friend, the problem is apparently a total hard disc failure (tho tbh i won't know for sure till it's swapped out) it's an early model & he has a lifetime subb (hope i can transfer it  ) now, i'm a total noob when it comes to tivo but i reckon i can follow at least one of the excellent guides here, but the guides i've seen so far seem to need the original tivo drive
> 
> sorry to have to use my first post to beg, but i'm really stuck & this is my first introduction to the world of tivo
> 
> any help greatly appreciated


PM sent


----------



## frodott

I tried upgrading my TiVo disk today and it seems to have lost the whole disk - no backup. Could someone PM me details on how I could get back to a decent starting point again?

Thanks.

Paul

email would also be good - [email protected]


----------



## stuarti

I too could do with an image, it looks like my hard drive has gone. Thanks, Stuart


----------



## theogster

hi guy's, i've got that tivo unit from my friend, i plugged it in & the fan immediately started up & a green light has come on at the front of the unit, but thats all thats happening, no gui or any signal from the tivo at all, either through scart or rf (the rf passthrough seems to be working but there is a lot of picture degradation ) if it where just a hard disc problem i would have thought something would still be displayed on the screen ? even if it's just an error message, but as i said earlier, i'm a complete noob when it comes to tivo, so i really need an informed opinion, so i guess my question is this, is it still likely that it's the hard disc thats at fault or should i be looking elsewhere for the problem before i start messing around & changing the hard disc ?

also, the remote seems to be functioning fine, the red light is flashing when i press a button & it's deffo putting a signal out, but theres no indication that the tivo is recieving any signals (no lights flash on the tivo to say it's recieving etc)

thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

frodott said:


> I tried upgrading my TiVo disk today and it seems to have lost the whole disk - no backup. Could someone PM me details on how I could get back to a decent starting point again?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Paul
> 
> email would also be good - [email protected]


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

stuarti said:


> I too could do with an image, it looks like my hard drive has gone. Thanks, Stuart


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

theogster said:


> hi guy's, i've got that tivo unit from my friend, i plugged it in & the fan immediately started up & a green light has come on at the front of the unit, but thats all thats happening, no gui or any signal from the tivo at all, either through scart or rf (the rf passthrough seems to be working but there is a lot of picture degradation ) if it where just a hard disc problem i would have thought something would still be displayed on the screen ? even if it's just an error message, but as i said earlier, i'm a complete noob when it comes to tivo, so i really need an informed opinion, so i guess my question is this, is it still likely that it's the hard disc thats at fault or should i be looking elsewhere for the problem before i start messing around & changing the hard disc ?
> 
> also, the remote seems to be functioning fine, the red light is flashing when i press a button & it's deffo putting a signal out, but theres no indication that the tivo is recieving any signals (no lights flash on the tivo to say it's recieving etc)
> 
> thanks in advance.


Probably better to post this query in a new thread


----------



## kenlong69

I would really appreciate a PM with a link to a 2.5.5 image for my tivo... my 40 gig disk has died and I'm replacing it with a 120 gig one.

Thanks in advance!

Ken


----------



## Wonder_lander

kenlong69 said:


> I would really appreciate a PM with a link to a 2.5.5 image for my tivo... my 40 gig disk has died and I'm replacing it with a 120 gig one.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Ken


PM Sent


----------



## egeek

Any chance of the image? My 120GB Maxtor has died (after a year and half!) and my 120GB Seagate replacement is 2GB smaller (although it has a 5 year warrenty).

Naturally msftools can't shrink my backup from 130 hours to the original 39


----------



## Wonder_lander

egeek said:


> Any chance of the image? My 120GB Maxtor has died (after a year and half!) and my 120GB Seagate replacement is 2GB smaller (although it has a 5 year warrenty).
> 
> Naturally msftools can't shrink my backup from 130 hours to the original 39


PM Details sent


----------



## darrenforward

Hi my HD has died could someone please post a image

Many thanks

Darren Forward


----------



## Wonder_lander

darrenforward said:


> Hi my HD has died could someone please post a image
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Darren Forward


PM Details Sent


----------



## delbert

I'd be grateful for a PM re UK Tivo image - I have a turbonet card on it's way and want to put a bigger hd in while I'm at it - would be a big help if i could get the hard drive ready beforehand.
Cheers,
Delbert

UPDATE - Turbonet arrived this morning so I went through the hinsdale guide to upgrade from my a & b drives to a larger A drive and original Tivo A used as new B. But I keep getting a Backup Failed message in mfs. For now I've just installed the turbonet driver on the original A drive and put the Tivo back as it was.

My plea now is to ask if there is a bcakup image available that I can stick on my new A drive? If so can I get a PM? Thanks...


----------



## Wonder_lander

delbert said:


> I'd be grateful for a PM re UK Tivo image - I have a turbonet card on it's way and want to put a bigger hd in while I'm at it - would be a big help if i could get the hard drive ready beforehand.
> Cheers,
> Delbert
> 
> UPDATE - Turbonet arrived this morning so I went through the hinsdale guide to upgrade from my a & b drives to a larger A drive and original Tivo A used as new B. But I keep getting a Backup Failed message in mfs. For now I've just installed the turbonet driver on the original A drive and put the Tivo back as it was.
> 
> My plea now is to ask if there is a bcakup image available that I can stick on my new A drive? If so can I get a PM? Thanks...


PM Sent


----------



## NooDleS

lol, is everyone having problems lately.

My dodgy electric cooker has reached the end of its life and in the process took my Tivo with it, tripped the electric twice in 10 minutes. Without a surge protector or ups to save it, kablooie!!!!

I couldn't get past the Powering Up screen......even after 3days of leaving it.

Now after a compressed air clean and examination i can hear the hard drive spindle click on startup. Its dead.

Well instead of forking out £100 from pacelink for a new 120gb i'd rather just pay £40 and image it myself. We were so desperate we went and ordered sky+ & multiroom. Well, i want the tivo sorted so i can have a pvr in both sky rooms.

Can anybody pm me with a suitable drive image and a link to any configuration/install tips etc.


----------



## thechachman

if someone could PM me a UK image link please, might be trying to sort someone out who is having probs with their Tivo


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent!


----------



## Tizwas

Hello at several aborted attempts to back up my old drive.. I give up.. can someone do me the honour of pming a link to a back-up please.

Yours gratefully,
Chris.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Tizwas said:


> Hello at several aborted attempts to back up my old drive.. I give up.. can someone do me the honour of pming a link to a back-up please.
> 
> Yours gratefully,
> Chris.


PM Sent


----------



## Matholwch

Hello my tivo died on me a couple of weeks ago, finally found the same drive again and a replacement fan - the old one stopped, and heat killed the hdd. Could someone point me to an image of the drive?
Thanks, Math.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Matholwch said:


> Hello my tivo died on me a couple of weeks ago, finally found the same drive again and a replacement fan - the old one stopped, and heat killed the hdd. Could someone point me to an image of the drive?
> Thanks, Math.


PM Sent


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Hi

I have a backup on CD but it doesn't work! Can anyone point me in the direction of a fresh image, please.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Raisltin Majere said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a backup on CD but it doesn't work! Can anyone point me in the direction of a fresh image, please.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## chhym

Unable to backup drive set due to corruption.

Can someone post me a PM image please. 

Thanks


Chris


----------



## Wonder_lander

chhym said:


> Unable to backup drive set due to corruption.
> 
> Can someone post me a PM image please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


PM Sent


----------



## toukaitech

Hi, I've upgraded my PVR10UK a couple of times now and I finally managed to trash it. (I couldn't get mfsadd to extend my latest HDD without "table map errors", so I thought it would be a good idea to re-write the map. DOH!!!. Any chance of help with an image? I have a Terbonet card in it too. (If you did need to know that).

Regards

Vince


----------



## big_lad

If anyone does have a link could they please PM me too.

Many thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

toukaitech said:


> Hi, I've upgraded my PVR10UK a couple of times now and I finally managed to trash it. (I couldn't get mfsadd to extend my latest HDD without "table map errors", so I thought it would be a good idea to re-write the map. DOH!!!. Any chance of help with an image? I have a Terbonet card in it too. (If you did need to know that).
> 
> Regards
> 
> Vince


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

big_lad said:


> If anyone does have a link could they please PM me too.
> 
> Many thanks.


Details sent to you too!


----------



## TivoRocks193

Would someone with a fresh Series 2 (540080) image, please contact me via PM? I've got a corrupted system I was to acquire a fresh image.


----------



## mike0151

Some people just don't bother to read, do they?


----------



## forrem

Is there any kind soul who can direct me to an image please..
After 2 years of hard work my original drive is just starting to fail..
many thanks


----------



## mike0151

I'd like to thank Wonder_lander for doing a great job in providing a fantastic service to people on here where others of us didn't have the bandwidth to help quite as much.


----------



## BOfH

Hello people - would some kind soul with a 2.5.5 backup be able to PM me please? I moved house recently and on reconnecting everything my Tivo seems to have taken the move quite badly! Unfortunately it looks like my original 40Gb got lost in the move, so all I have is a dead 120Gb. 

Any help would really be appreciated!

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Wonder_lander

forrem said:


> Is there any kind soul who can direct me to an image please..
> After 2 years of hard work my original drive is just starting to fail..
> many thanks


PM Details Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

mike0151 said:


> I'd like to thank Wonder_lander for doing a great job in providing a fantastic service to people on here where others of us didn't have the bandwidth to help quite as much.


That's what being part of a community is about....helping others!

Thanks for the recognition though! :up:


----------



## Wonder_lander

BOfH said:


> Hello people - would some kind soul with a 2.5.5 backup be able to PM me please? I moved house recently and on reconnecting everything my Tivo seems to have taken the move quite badly! Unfortunately it looks like my original 40Gb got lost in the move, so all I have is a dead 120Gb.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Howard


PM Details sent


----------



## cramar

Hi, I'm a newbie here - My Tivo has just GSOD'd and I'm waiting for 24 hours to elapse.... 

I'm going to assume the HDD is dead, and will have to replace it - of course to do so I need both a disk image - and a LOAD of help!!! 

Anybody out there that can supply either, would make my family and I happy again! 

Secondly, I'd like to connect my TIVO to the home network (via WIRE) any suggestions on this would be great too! 

Thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

cramar said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here - My Tivo has just GSOD'd and I'm waiting for 24 hours to elapse....
> 
> I'm going to assume the HDD is dead, and will have to replace it - of course to do so I need both a disk image - and a LOAD of help!!!
> 
> Anybody out there that can supply either, would make my family and I happy again!
> 
> Secondly, I'd like to connect my TIVO to the home network (via WIRE) any suggestions on this would be great too!
> 
> Thanks!


Image details sent via PM


----------



## arubenstein

I've a unhappy Sony SAT-T60 that I need an image to -- hard drive completely dead. Thanks.


----------



## steveroe

arubenstein said:


> I've a unhappy Sony SAT-T60 that I need an image to -- hard drive completely dead. Thanks.


Sorry, only images for UK Tivos here, hence the thread title (that has a rogue apostrophe).


----------



## Boucher

I've got clicking sounds on my Tivo, looks like i need a new h/d and an image....HELP!
Need a image please.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Boucher said:


> I've got clicking sounds on my Tivo, looks like i need a new h/d and an image....HELP!
> Need a image please.


Details sent


----------



## toibs

Same here unfortunately - HD ticking away and about to keel - complete with speeding and slowing of playback 

Any chance someone might be able to forward me the details to grab a new image too??

Mucho appreciated

Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

toibs said:


> Same here unfortunately - HD ticking away and about to keel - complete with speeding and slowing of playback
> 
> Any chance someone might be able to forward me the details to grab a new image too??
> 
> Mucho appreciated
> 
> Paul


PM Sent


----------



## Audiowav

My drive failed today..  

It won't spin up. I have checked the PSU and all is OK. Must be the drive.

Any chance in PMing me a link to a 2.5.5 image

Many Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Audiowav said:


> My drive failed today..
> 
> It won't spin up. I have checked the PSU and all is OK. Must be the drive.
> 
> Any chance in PMing me a link to a 2.5.5 image
> 
> Many Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## darrin2101

Hi, could someone be kind enough to PM me with details of how to obtain an image as my drive popped it's clogs this week


----------



## Wonder_lander

darrin2101 said:


> Hi, could someone be kind enough to PM me with details of how to obtain an image as my drive popped it's clogs this week


PM Sent


----------



## darrin2101

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


Thanks Wonder_lander, I'll give that a go when I get home from work  :up:


----------



## Old Duffer

Looks like my hard drive failed - Luckily I kept the old one pre-upgrade, just put it in the tivo and all was fine till I accidentally short-circuited it - now two dead drives and no backup. 

Really appreciate someone sending me a pm so I can get a new tivo.bak file


----------



## Wonder_lander

Old Duffer said:


> Looks like my hard drive failed - Luckily I kept the old one pre-upgrade, just put it in the tivo and all was fine till I accidentally short-circuited it - now two dead drives and no backup.
> 
> Really appreciate someone sending me a pm so I can get a new tivo.bak file


PM Sent


----------



## gazter

need an image of 2.55a could someone pm me? thanks

Gaz


----------



## calpj

Hi all,

I've also suffered a disc failure (on one of 2 discs) and would really appreciate it if anyone could supply/PM some help with obtaining an image to rebuild from (going for a single new bigger disc).

Fingers crossed...

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

calpj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've also suffered a disc failure (on one of 2 discs) and would really appreciate it if anyone could supply/PM some help with obtaining an image to rebuild from (going for a single new bigger disc).
> 
> Fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


UK 2.5.5 image details sent via PM


----------



## gazter

hi, still hoping someone will pm me image for 2.55a, thanx............


----------



## BigBobby

Hi could someone PM me 2.5.5 image suitable for Turbonet.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

gazter said:


> hi, still hoping someone will pm me image for 2.55a, thanx............


I'm afraid that the image that I have is a vanilla 2.5.5

I think blindlemon posted a zip file of the changes from 2.5.5 to 2.5.5a but I can't offer any assistance on that I'm afraid. If you'd like details of the 2.5.5 image then I can PM you the details.


----------



## Wonder_lander

BigBobby said:


> Hi could someone PM me 2.5.5 image suitable for Turbonet.
> 
> Thanks


I have a 2.5.5 image but it doesn't have the turbonet drivers already loaded on it.

If you would like this image then please reply in this thread and enable Private Messages so I can send you details


----------



## BigBobby

Hi, Wonder_lander. You can send that image.

Bob


----------



## Wonder_lander

BigBobby said:


> Hi, Wonder_lander. You can send that image.
> 
> Bob


PM Sent


----------



## gazter

ditto, could you pm me your 2.55 image and i will patch it, thanx

Gaz


----------



## Wonder_lander

gazter said:


> ditto, could you pm me your 2.55 image and i will patch it, thanx
> 
> Gaz


PM Sent


----------



## takzor

My thomson tivo drive seems to have died, can someone send me a link to a suitable image to put on a new drive? Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

takzor said:


> My thomson tivo drive seems to have died, can someone send me a link to a suitable image to put on a new drive? Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## timbuk2

Hi,

My UK TiVo drive seems to be on the way out - I think it's already too poorly to make a safe backup image from. If someone could point me towards a 2.5.5 image that would be great.  

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Wonder_lander

timbuk2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My UK TiVo drive seems to be on the way out - I think it's already too poorly to make a safe backup image from. If someone could point me towards a 2.5.5 image that would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


PM on way!


----------



## MonTheFish

gazter said:


> hi, still hoping someone will pm me image for 2.55a, thanx............


I've got a 2.5.5a image but its not a vanilla copy....has network and some season passes set up on it....you would need to clear this down...give us a shout if you want.


----------



## BigBobby

Hi I'll have a copy. PM it to me.

Thanks Bob


----------



## bhedge

Hi,

Could someone PM me a link for a backup preferably with network card drivers installed. I'm trying to make a backup on a Mac but even with recent developments its still difficult (for me anyway, bit of a Linux noob).

Thanks very much in advance.

Regards
Steve P.


----------



## Wonder_lander

bhedge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone PM me a link for a backup preferably with network card drivers installed. I'm trying to make a backup on a Mac but even with recent developments its still difficult (for me anyway, bit of a Linux noob).
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Steve P.


Standard image details sent via PM


----------



## thebaldconvict

Help..... we just moved house and must have jolted the tivo on it's travels as it's just getting stuck on the green "A severe error has occurred" screen. 
We also managed to lose both cd backups we took of it when upgrading the box  

Can anybody help with a download location?


----------



## Wonder_lander

thebaldconvict said:


> Help..... we just moved house and must have jolted the tivo on it's travels as it's just getting stuck on the green "A severe error has occurred" screen.
> We also managed to lose both cd backups we took of it when upgrading the box
> 
> Can anybody help with a download location?


PM Sent


----------



## randap

thebaldconvict said:


> Help..... we just moved house and must have jolted the tivo on it's travels as it's just getting stuck on the green "A severe error has occurred" screen.
> We also managed to lose both cd backups we took of it when upgrading the box
> 
> Can anybody help with a download location?


Likewise - an image with 2.5.5a, TiVoWeb and Cachecard installed would be great. Any help....pretty please????


----------



## cwaring

randap said:


> Likewise - an image with 2.5.5a, TiVoWeb and Cachecard installed would be great. Any help....pretty please????


I wouldn't mind one of these too; preferably with the LBA48 kernel and all hacks 

I don't mind re-creating all my SPs. It would just mean I have less chance to screw-up my Tivo!


----------



## spumphrey

I'm installing a new 300gb drive to replace my drives that have just failed. Would someone be able to PM me a link to a 2.5.5 backup please? One with LBA48 kernel and cachecard drivers, etc, would be perfect - but a vanilla 2.5.5 would be great anyway!

Many thanks!

Simon


----------



## Wonder_lander

spumphrey said:


> I'm installing a new 300gb drive to replace my drives that have just failed. Would someone be able to PM me a link to a 2.5.5 backup please? One with LBA48 kernel and cachecard drivers, etc, would be perfect - but a vanilla 2.5.5 would be great anyway!
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Simon


PM Sent


----------



## elta1978

Hello all,
My tivo decided to die on me last night.
Can some please send me an image file.

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

elta1978 said:


> Hello all,
> My tivo decided to die on me last night.
> Can some please send me an image file.
> 
> Cheers


PM Sent!


----------



## trebor1970

Hello,
I'm replacing my dead hard drive, could someone point me in the
direction of a 2.5.5 image.
Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

trebor1970 said:


> Hello,
> I'm replacing my dead hard drive, could someone point me in the
> direction of a 2.5.5 image.
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## gambol

Usual story - dead harddrive and backup is somewhere safe/missing. can some kind person pm me a virgin thompson pvr10uk backup image.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Details sent


----------



## Darren D

I'm installing a new 250gb drive and can't restore from my original drives. Can someone please PM me a link to a 2.5.5 backup please? One with LBA48 kernel would be perfect.
Thanks
Darren


----------



## Wonder_lander

Darren D said:


> I'm installing a new 250gb drive and can't restore from my original drives. Can someone please PM me a link to a 2.5.5 backup please? One with LBA48 kernel would be perfect.
> Thanks
> Darren


PM Sent, sorry it doesn't have the LBA48 kernel


----------



## mikerr

My first disk has died, not bad for 5 years solid service.. 
I do have a backup on cd _somewhere_ but I`d appreciate an image

thompson v2.5.5 with turbonet preferably, but I can install all that again (hopefully!)


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## pingomx

My 2-Series TiVO HD is dead, does anyone have an HD Image for me pls ? 
PM me


----------



## steveroe

pingomx said:


> My 2-Series TiVO HD is dead, does anyone have an HD Image for me pls ?
> PM me


Sorry, "UK TiVo's only" here (as per the thread title), you'll need to try the American forums.


----------



## TimCullen

I have the GSOD with severe error notice. Tried all backdoors without success so guess disk has gone. I gather that instantcake does not work on UK tivos. can anyone pm me an iso image so i can reinstall. Alternatively I have two other working tivos so any advice on how i might use those to "reinvigorate" my recalcitrant friend?

Tim

ps broken tivo has disk upgrade and turbonet


----------



## TimCullen

I have the GSOD with severe error notice. Tried all backdoors without success so guess disk has gone. I gather that instantcake does not work on UK tivos. can anyone pm me an iso image so i can reinstall. Alternatively I have two other working tivos so any advice on how i might use those to "reinvigorate" my recalcitrant friend?

Tim

ps broken tivo has disk upgrade and turbonet


----------



## Wonder_lander

TimCullen said:


> I have the GSOD with severe error notice. Tried all backdoors without success so guess disk has gone. I gather that instantcake does not work on UK tivos. can anyone pm me an iso image so i can reinstall. Alternatively I have two other working tivos so any advice on how i might use those to "reinvigorate" my recalcitrant friend?
> 
> Tim
> 
> ps broken tivo has disk upgrade and turbonet


PM sent, once


----------



## digi

My drive has died, can anyone help with an image please,thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

digi said:


> My drive has died, can anyone help with an image please,thanks.


Here's an image of a drive:










Sorry couldn't resist!

Details of image sent via PM!


----------



## Percy

My Tivo has died after three faithfull years service. Has anyone got an image ver 2.5.5A with drivers for turbonet, also which hard disk is best to buy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Percy said:


> My Tivo has died after three faithfull years service. Has anyone got an image ver 2.5.5A with drivers for turbonet, also which hard disk is best to buy? Thanks in advance.


I have sent you a PM with details of a standard image. I beleive that there is a thread around which tells you how to mod this to be 2.5.5a

You'll also need to install the turbonet drivers as this image is original.


----------



## attv79

I have just purchased a 2nd hand 'faulty' PVR10UK, which came without a harddrive.

I would be very grateful is somebody could PM to let me know where I can find a 'virgin' image.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

attv79 said:


> I have just purchased a 2nd hand 'faulty' PVR10UK, which came without a harddrive.
> 
> I would be very grateful is somebody could PM to let me know where I can find a 'virgin' image.
> 
> Thanks


Please check your PM


----------



## messiah

can someone please PM me with where I can get an image for my Hughes HDVR2?


----------



## cwaring

As this is for UK images only, I think the answer will probably be 'no'


----------



## ianwild

Hi Guys, 

Won't jump into the long story, but I had a HDD failure, followed the instructions here to backup and replace it, and although it boots fine now, it hangs whenever I enter the Tivo Central screen. 

I'm assuming this is a software issue and would be most grateful if someone could direct me to a blankish image I can use to restore my Thomson Tivo back to a working state. 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Wonder_lander

ianwild said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Won't jump into the long story, but I had a HDD failure, followed the instructions here to backup and replace it, and although it boots fine now, it hangs whenever I enter the Tivo Central screen.
> 
> I'm assuming this is a software issue and would be most grateful if someone could direct me to a blankish image I can use to restore my Thomson Tivo back to a working state.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ian


PM Details Sent


----------



## armarni

Hi everyone

cut a long story short I'm stuck in the middle of a cachecard install and need an image. (modem not working, stuck in middle of guided setup, need to blow poor tivos brains). if someone could pm me i'd really appreciate it

thanks


----------



## blindlemon

If you're stuck in GS because you can't make the call via the modem, then pull the drive and install the CC drivers anyway. Set the "daily call" to network and re-install the drive. The GS should then complete via your broadband connection :up:


----------



## Wonder_lander

armarni said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> cut a long story short I'm stuck in the middle of a cachecard install and need an image. (modem not working, stuck in middle of guided setup, need to blow poor tivos brains). if someone could pm me i'd really appreciate it
> 
> thanks


PM Sent


----------



## armarni

thx for advice blindlemon, am struggling to get a network connection as well, but i'll persevere and if still stuck will post a question in a more suitable topic.


----------



## pippo

Hiya

My TiVo keeps locking up and occasionally reboots itself. I've fitted a CacheCard and run various hacks (chiefly Tivoweb plus and tserver), and I'm fairly sure I've buggered somehing up along the way, so I want to start from scratch with a bigger HDD (I did a backup when fitting the CacheCard but it won't extract now..) - I currently have the 2 original HDDs in there.

Is this possible? To just start with a blank HDD (I have a 120Gb one), put a virgin tivo image on (can someone point me to one?), add all the hacks/cachecard drivers etc and then swap it into my Tivo? It's been a while since I upgraded mine but from memory this should be OK?

Edit: I missed the most obvious problem, which is that I need to preserve my account status (lifetime). Bah. So know I'm just confused - I can get a new image and copy across my status somehow?

There's a thread mentioned in the FAQ about problems backing up 2-HDD Uk TiVos with mfstools - should I read that?

2nd Edit: Read the post referenced above, now even more confused. Swap space and stuff - not sure relevant.

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

pippo said:


> Hiya
> 
> My TiVo keeps locking up and occasionally reboots itself. I've fitted a CacheCard and run various hacks (chiefly Tivoweb plus and tserver), and I'm fairly sure I've buggered somehing up along the way, so I want to start from scratch with a bigger HDD (I did a backup when fitting the CacheCard but it won't extract now..) - I currently have the 2 original HDDs in there.
> 
> Is this possible? To just start with a blank HDD (I have a 120Gb one), put a virgin tivo image on (can someone point me to one?), add all the hacks/cachecard drivers etc and then swap it into my Tivo? It's been a while since I upgraded mine but from memory this should be OK?
> 
> Edit: I missed the most obvious problem, which is that I need to preserve my account status (lifetime). Bah. So know I'm just confused - I can get a new image and copy across my status somehow?
> 
> There's a thread mentioned in the FAQ about problems backing up 2-HDD Uk TiVos with mfstools - should I read that?
> 
> 2nd Edit: Read the post referenced above, now even more confused. Swap space and stuff - not sure relevant.
> 
> Cheers


PM Sent of virgin image, the account status is logged on the motherboard so changing drives has no issue with that!


----------



## savo1002

My thomson tivo is stuck in a powering up cutting out loop can anybody please pm me a suitable backup image?

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

savo1002 said:


> My thomson tivo is stuck in a powering up cutting out loop can anybody please pm me a suitable backup image?
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Xandia

hi i just turned on my tivo to be greeted with the welcome powering up screen it cycles thru this,
after reading many posts i have come to the conclusion that the drive has had it i have never upgraded my tivo so i dont have a image to restore from Please if some one out there has a virgin PVR10UK image they could hook me up with........

Thanks.........


----------



## blindlemon

pippo said:


> There's a thread mentioned in the FAQ about problems backing up 2-HDD Uk TiVos with mfstools - should I read that?
> 
> 2nd Edit: Read the post referenced above, now even more confused. Swap space and stuff - not sure relevant.


There are no problems with backing up 2-drive UK TiVos that I know of.

If your target drive is < 137GB then you don't need the LBA48 kernel; If it's <= 250GB then you don't _need_ any more than the 127mb swapfile mentioned in Hinsdale, although specifying more will allow you to add a 2nd drive at a later stage.

If you have problems with your upgrade, please start a new thread in the UK forum and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Xandia said:


> hi i just turned on my tivo to be greeted with the welcome powering up screen it cycles thru this,
> after reading many posts i have come to the conclusion that the drive has had it i have never upgraded my tivo so i dont have a image to restore from Please if some one out there has a virgin PVR10UK image they could hook me up with........
> 
> Thanks.........


PM Details Sent


----------



## kweller

At 23:30 the night before we went on holiday two weeks ago I turned on the TV to see the TiVo doing a GSOD-reboot-GSOD-reboot cycle. Nothing I could do about it then and I've just returned to find it still doing it so I guess it's had it.

Does someone have a 2.5.5.a image they could let me have please so I can rebuild it.

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Wonder_lander

kweller said:


> At 23:30 the night before we went on holiday two weeks ago I turned on the TV to see the TiVo doing a GSOD-reboot-GSOD-reboot cycle. Nothing I could do about it then and I've just returned to find it still doing it so I guess it's had it.
> 
> Does someone have a 2.5.5.a image they could let me have please so I can rebuild it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kevin


PM for a vanilla 2.5.5 software image sent. There is a thread around which tells you how to modify this to be the same as getting the 2.5.5a upgrade.


----------



## jeffski10

My the extra drive in my Upgraded TIVo has started to click and whine so its not more. I gather its not possible to unpair a drive so I went to reload the image I took 3 years ago when I added the drive. The CD won't read so I've lost the image.

Can someone provide me with an image please. I've been without the Tivo for a couple of weeks now and its proving to be a pain!


----------



## Wonder_lander

jeffski10 said:


> My the extra drive in my Upgraded TIVo has started to click and whine so its not more. I gather its not possible to unpair a drive so I went to reload the image I took 3 years ago when I added the drive. The CD won't read so I've lost the image.
> 
> Can someone provide me with an image please. I've been without the Tivo for a couple of weeks now and its proving to be a pain!


PM Sent


----------



## incognito_uk

Just got a Tivo with a dead HD so, unsurprisingly, another request for the image... 

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

incognito_uk said:


> Just got a Tivo with a dead HD so, unsurprisingly, another request for the image...
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Miammy

My Uk Tivo has died  , could someone very kindly PM a new image please....


----------



## Wonder_lander

Miammy said:


> My Uk Tivo has died  , could someone very kindly PM a new image please....


PM Details


----------



## DSFBagpuss

Another dying UK Tivo here, any chance of a virgin image....


----------



## DSFBagpuss

DSFBagpuss said:


> Another dying UK Tivo here, any chance of a virgin image....


Please (Sorry almost forgot my manners  )


----------



## Wonder_lander

DSFBagpuss said:


> Another dying UK Tivo here, any chance of a virgin image....


PM Details Sent


----------



## fannda

After 4 years contant use my original 40Gb drive in my PVR10UK has died. I would be extremely grateful if someone could PM me an image to resurrect my beloved TiVo with a new drive. Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

fannda said:


> After 4 years contant use my original 40Gb drive in my PVR10UK has died. I would be extremely grateful if someone could PM me an image to resurrect my beloved TiVo with a new drive. Thanks.


PM Details Sent


----------



## Comjunkie

my tivo is playing up ...see other posts and in prep i am looking for an image...please pm if you can help (download preferred)


----------



## Wonder_lander

Comjunkie said:


> my tivo is playing up ...see other posts and in prep i am looking for an image...please pm if you can help (download preferred)


PM Details sent


----------



## Rankrotten

Hi Folks,

First post here and have a 4 year old unmodded UK TiVo which has begun stuttering on live tv and recordings. Going to replace the HDD but could do with a PM with details regarding an image file if possible.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Rankrotten said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First post here and have a 4 year old unmodded UK TiVo which has begun stuttering on live tv and recordings. Going to replace the HDD but could do with a PM with details regarding an image file if possible.


PM Details Sent


----------



## beergod

Hi,

I have move home, and my tivo doesn't complete the guided set up ... can someone pm me an image of the original thimpson tivo ?

[email protected]


----------



## Wonder_lander

beergod said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have move home, and my tivo doesn't complete the guided set up ... can someone pm me an image of the original thimpson tivo ?
> 
> [email protected]


Pm Sent


----------



## blindlemon

Rankrotten said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First post here and have a 4 year old unmodded UK TiVo which has begun stuttering on live tv and recordings. Going to replace the HDD but could do with a PM with details regarding an image file if possible.


If you act quickly you may well be able to make a backup (or a full copy) of your existing drive, keeping your settings (and maybe also recordings) and avoiding the need for an image download altogether


----------



## GizUK

my tivo has fallen... can anyone help me with where to get a disk image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

GizUK said:


> my tivo has fallen... can anyone help me with where to get a disk image?


PM Details Sent


----------



## Soulreaver69

My 120 gig drive died this morning, and i lost my original ages ago, can someone PM the location of a suitable 2.5.5. image? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Soulreaver69 said:


> My 120 gig drive died this morning, and i lost my original ages ago, can someone PM the location of a suitable 2.5.5. image? Thanks in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## Bob_The_Enginee

Hi there, my three year old TiVo has now started stuttering on live pictures when it's recording.

I think I need to put a new hard drive in - does anyone have an image location they could put my way please?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Wonder_lander

Bob_The_Enginee said:


> Hi there, my three year old TiVo has now started stuttering on live pictures when it's recording.
> 
> I think I need to put a new hard drive in - does anyone have an image location they could put my way please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


PM Details Sent


----------



## C.C.Johnson

Hard disk on the way out. I plan to swap out from a spare in the wardrobe, but with some time on my hands I fancy having a go at doing an upgrade to a larger drive.

Can somebody PM me an image for a single drive version.?

Many thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

C.C.Johnson said:


> Hard disk on the way out. I plan to swap out from a spare in the wardrobe, but with some time on my hands I fancy having a go at doing an upgrade to a larger drive.
> 
> Can somebody PM me an image for a single drive version.?
> 
> Many thanks


PM Sent


----------



## DaveSussman

OK, this is a me too request. My 120gb drive just died after 3+ years of solid faithful service. Since I don't have the original backup anymore, can I request details of where to get an image from please?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Wonder_lander

DaveSussman said:


> OK, this is a me too request. My 120gb drive just died after 3+ years of solid faithful service. Since I don't have the original backup anymore, can I request details of where to get an image from please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


PM Details Sent when you turn PM'ing on!


----------



## DaveSussman

OK, I've turned on PM now. Completely missed that option. Thanks. 

Dave


----------



## Wonder_lander

DaveSussman said:


> OK, I've turned on PM now. Completely missed that option. Thanks.
> 
> Dave


No problem, details sent


----------



## SteveLoat

My Tivo HDD has just bitten the dust, so if some kind soul out there can let me know where I can get a image backup, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Wonder_lander

SteveLoat said:


> My Tivo HDD has just bitten the dust, so if some kind soul out there can let me know where I can get a image backup, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


PM Details Sent


----------



## Orbert

scgf said:


> I think you would all do better to buy a pre-configured drive from PaceLink. A 120GB Samsung hard drive costs 99 quid + VAT and is a simple drop-in replacement for any UK TiVo.
> 
> pacelink . c0. uk


Which is what I've just done; I really couldn't be bothered mucking about so got myself a pair of 120Gb disks (one with new image as my existing 40Gb failed the other day).


----------



## benallenuk

Hi guys, Im after a original TIVO image. I have a 120GB Hardisk but whish to swap back to a 60gb, dont ask why - lol! I dont fancy deleting all my programs to create a divorsed image, so does anyone fancy pm'in me a link?

Thanks to all

BEn


----------



## Wonder_lander

benallenuk said:


> Hi guys, Im after a original TIVO image. I have a 120GB Hardisk but whish to swap back to a 60gb, dont ask why - lol! I dont fancy deleting all my programs to create a divorsed image, so does anyone fancy pm'in me a link?
> 
> Thanks to all
> 
> BEn


You sir have received a PM!


----------



## benallenuk

Cheers, the wife already donates to a charity every month, hope thats ok!

Ben


----------



## Wonder_lander

benallenuk said:


> Cheers, the wife already donates to a charity every month, hope thats ok!
> 
> Ben


That's no problem, glad you got it ok.

The donation information in the PM is there because I personally place a financial benefit on getting my Tivo back up and running.

I wanted to give people the opportunity to show that they valued this too and so recommend the two charities of the Dove House Hospice in Hull (my wifes grandfather was cared for there until he died) and Marrie Currie as my Grandma died from cancer. Donation is purely optional and any donation to charity no matter how big or small is good in my book! :up:

Thanks again!


----------



## Arcom

Can some kind person please PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image.

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Wonder_lander

Arcom said:


> Can some kind person please PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image.
> 
> Thanks, Andy


PM Sent


----------



## Heuer

TiVo has a corruption which prevents a backup. Any links to the OS?

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Heuer said:


> TiVo has a corruption which prevents a backup. Any links to the OS?
> 
> Thanks


PM Details sent


----------



## jomper10

Anyone able to pm me a link for 2.5.5? Time for new disks as its started glitching :-(


----------



## Wonder_lander

jomper10 said:


> Anyone able to pm me a link for 2.5.5? Time for new disks as its started glitching :-(


PM Sent


----------



## slartibartfast29

My disk is pining for the fyords !
Can some kind soul send me a link for 2.5.5 please ?
BTW Does the image include the maintenance partitions (4,7,& 9) with bash etc ?
Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

slartibartfast29 said:


> My disk is pining for the fyords !
> Can some kind soul send me a link for 2.5.5 please ?
> BTW Does the image include the maintenance partitions (4,7,& 9) with bash etc ?
> Thanks.


I've pm'd you image details.

I don't however know the answer to your question on maintenance partitions!


----------



## blindlemon

MFSTools backups contain the contents of the active kernel and root partitions (usually 3 & 4) plus /var (9).


----------



## rkumars

My Toshiba SD-H400 TIVO 80 GB series 2 died.

I do not have backup. Can anyone send me information to recover from a backup available somewhere. IM me on kumar95014 yahoo messehnger.

Thanks a ton i nadvance


----------



## steveroe

rkumars said:


> My Toshiba SD-H400 TIVO 80 GB series 2 died.


This thread is for UK series 1 units only (as per the thread title!), sorry.


----------



## Torchwood

My thomson tivo is stuck in a powering up cutting out loop can anybody please pm me a suitable backup image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Torchwood said:


> My thomson tivo is stuck in a powering up cutting out loop can anybody please pm me a suitable backup image?


Happy new year, PM sent!


----------



## daz19

hi everyone

Can some one please pm me a copy of the tivo image.. 

My tivo is slowly dying, the problems started of when I upgrade the HD to a 250GB seagate and tivo never really worked 100% since, the backup image I have is a bit ropey..

thanks in advanced


----------



## Wonder_lander

daz19 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Can some one please pm me a copy of the tivo image..
> 
> My tivo is slowly dying, the problems started of when I upgrade the HD to a 250GB seagate and tivo never really worked 100% since, the backup image I have is a bit ropey..
> 
> thanks in advanced


PM Details sent


----------



## Nishikigoi

I would like a copy of 2.5.5 2 tivo's, one went Phfut other came out in sympathy 4 hours later (both had new HD's at same time how's that for spooky). 

Many Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Details Sent


----------



## einstein

Can someone point me to a virgin 2.5.5 image for my dad's tivo, the hard drive has gone lazy, and I need to test with a spare 40GB hard drive I have, before purhasing a new larger unit.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

einstein said:


> Can someone point me to a virgin 2.5.5 image for my dad's tivo, the hard drive has gone lazy, and I need to test with a spare 40GB hard drive I have, before purhasing a new larger unit.
> 
> Thanks


PM Details Sent


----------



## frogster

Could some kind person point me to a 2.5.5a (the one for a Sony) image please?
It looks like I'm going to need it tomorrow. :-(


----------



## blindlemon

Just get a normal (2.5.5) image and then copy across the updated *pxmpegdecode.o* from here 

If your TiVo is registered as having 2.5.5a then copy across the *build-version *file too.


----------



## frogster

OK. So could some kind person point me to a _normal_ image please?


----------



## blindlemon

Sorry, I didn't mean to be abrupt, and I didn't notice you had only 1 post - so welcome to the forum 

The reason I posted as I did was because, AFAIK, nobody has a 2.5.5a image available for download - but the procedure to make a 2.5.5 drive into 2.5.5a is pretty simple.


----------



## fade2grey

I'm gonna be playing with my tivo shortly - would be handy if anyone has a current series 1 image, can someone send me a note if they have one?

fade2greyuk at hotmail dot com


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Details sent to those who requested them


----------



## Wonder_lander

If someone has a 2.5.5a image then I have the space and capacity to host it as I do with the 2.5.5 image.


----------



## frogster

Thanks muchly, Wonder_Lander, for your kind help and fast server (25mins). Dove House are £5 better off.

I finally managed to get my Tivo working again without pulling the drives (after much messing about with GSODs as detailed in another thread) but your image is now on a CD in case of future need.


----------



## Wonder_lander

frogster said:


> Thanks muchly, Wonder_Lander, for your kind help and fast server (25mins). Dove House are £5 better off.
> 
> I finally managed to get my Tivo working again without pulling the drives (after much messing about with GSODs as detailed in another thread) but your image is now on a CD in case of future need.


Thanks for the donation and glad you're up and running again!


----------



## dc-uk

Would really appreciate a link to a clean 2.5.5 image. My backup image is complaining my HD is too small.

Many thanks to all who posted the great info i've read over the years. :up:


----------



## Wonder_lander

dc-uk said:


> Would really appreciate a link to a clean 2.5.5 image. My backup image is complaining my HD is too small.
> 
> Many thanks to all who posted the great info i've read over the years. :up:


PM Details sent


----------



## dc-uk

Thanks for the image, i'm grabbing it now. I've chosen Marie Curie for my donation.

Thankyou again.


----------



## Wonder_lander

dc-uk said:


> Thanks for the image, i'm grabbing it now. I've chosen Marie Curie for my donation.
> 
> Thankyou again.


And thank you for the donation


----------



## tommyw

Hi. Sorry to do this...

I've just tried to upgrade my Tivo, and realised that the backup has output the lines...


Code:


Source drive size is 39 hours
       - Upgraded to 127 hours
       - Upgraded to 270 hours
Backup image will be 270 hours

So, since I've already done two upgrades, I can't do another one.
Could somebody please be generous enough to point me in the direction of the usual?


----------



## mike0151

You could try doing a divorced backup, losing your recordings etc (which a new image would also do) and then restoring that image to the new drive. Fairly sure that is covered somewhere in Hinsdale and other guides.

HTH
Mike


----------



## tommyw

Ah, this may be doing it... I'm upgrading from two 120 gig drives to one 320 gig, and did my original backup with


Code:


mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

, which produced the output above: 270 hours in, 270 hours out. I'm thinking that's not "divorced"? Although the file is about 1 meg in size, so clearly doesn't contain the recordings.

When I restore that, (to my 320 gig drive, which is properly detected), I get


Code:


restore failed: backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself

.

Ditching the -l32 option produce a 39 hour image file, which restores ok.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Do you still need the image details?


----------



## blindlemon

tommyw said:


> Ditching the -l32 option produce a 39 hour image file, which restores ok.


...yes, but do you have the background clouds animations - esp. on the Search by Title screen, IIRC?

If not, then you need to make a divorced backup. See here for details.


----------



## tommyw

Wonder_lander: thanks, but I it turns out that I am sorted for the image. At least, once I get blindlemon's question resolved.

Blindlemon: dunno. I put it all back together and went to bed at 1am. I'll check when I get home this evening. But thanks for the reference. Wheee! I get to do it all again 

*ETA:* Yup, I do have the backgrounds, which are animating away nicely. The weird bit is that the _Search by Title_ screen doesn't come up with the on-screen keyboard. But I'll worry about that in a separate thread, and get out of this one now!

*ETA:* And by doing over, but discarding the NowShowing stuff first, I could use the -l32 option to the backup, and I have the keyboard (and other instructions) appearing on the screen now. So everything's sorted. Thanks!


----------



## toibs

any chance i could grab an image, since this morning my tivo has decided to come up with "severe error" and doesnt show any signs of restoring. 

I shall be spending most of tonight fixing it before she gets back tomorrow.....

... and then i'll have to explain where all the recordings have gone.... uhho....

2.5.5.x plus if it has cachecard drivers installed and tivoweb etc etc it would be a bonus....lol

Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

toibs said:


> any chance i could grab an image, since this morning my tivo has decided to come up with "severe error" and doesnt show any signs of restoring.
> 
> I shall be spending most of tonight fixing it before she gets back tomorrow.....
> 
> ... and then i'll have to explain where all the recordings have gone.... uhho....
> 
> 2.5.5.x plus if it has cachecard drivers installed and tivoweb etc etc it would be a bonus....lol
> 
> Paul


PM Sent


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Hi all, 

Serious problems with Tivo this morning!, I've just tried to restore it from a backup, and oh no!!, the backup is corrupt!!

Any chance anyone can provide a backup image, 

Many many thanks

Pete


----------



## Wonder_lander

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Serious problems with Tivo this morning!, I've just tried to restore it from a backup, and oh no!!, the backup is corrupt!!
> 
> Any chance anyone can provide a backup image,
> 
> Many many thanks
> 
> Pete


PM Details Sent


----------



## gmoorc

I would also be grateful for details of where to obtain a backup image.
After years of faithful service my Tivo looks like it may have finally given up.

Thanks in advance

Gary


----------



## Wonder_lander

gmoorc said:


> I would also be grateful for details of where to obtain a backup image.
> After years of faithful service my Tivo looks like it may have finally given up.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Gary


Details sent via PM


----------



## trevor.austin

I could also do with a clean original tivo backup as mine is corrupted. UK version.

Thanks

Trevor


----------



## einstein

Details sent via PM


----------



## drmengler

Hi there. Got a two-drive system and I think one drive is going down the pan. I have a backup but I think it's of the two-drive system and not my original one-drive.

So, if anyone would PM me the details for getting a 'vanilla' Series 1 backup, I'd be most grateful.

Thanks,

Matt.


----------



## Wonder_lander

drmengler said:


> Hi there. Got a two-drive system and I think one drive is going down the pan. I have a backup but I think it's of the two-drive system and not my original one-drive.
> 
> So, if anyone would PM me the details for getting a 'vanilla' Series 1 backup, I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt.


Can you enable PM's


----------



## drmengler

Sorry, assumed they were on by default. Should be enabled now.


----------



## Wonder_lander

drmengler said:


> Sorry, assumed they were on by default. Should be enabled now.


PM now sent!


----------



## peterd

I'm in the same boat as others. Looking for 2.5.5 for my Thomson...

TIA!


----------



## Wonder_lander

peterd said:


> I'm in the same boat as others. Looking for 2.5.5 for my Thomson...
> 
> TIA!


PM Sent


----------



## malc1958

hi to you all.
i have a pvr10. (30gb+15gb) the 15gb is totally stuffed !.(usual thing clanging & clanking) & not recognised by windows.
i want to fit a single 120gb but have no way of restoring. as i dont have a backup( stupid me)... would any kind soul like to send me a link ?..cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

malc1958 said:


> hi to you all.
> i have a pvr10. (30gb+15gb) the 15gb is totally stuffed !.(usual thing clanging & clanking) & not recognised by windows.
> i want to fit a single 120gb but have no way of restoring. as i dont have a backup( stupid me)... would any kind soul like to send me a link ?..cheers


PM Sent


----------



## SJBrooks

Has anyone got a TIVO image which has:
1. The higher drive capacity ( >300gb)
2. The beyond best quality hack ( mode 0 )
3. Soft padding
Any other goodies.
Please, please, please!!!

Thank you very much,
Simon


----------



## mike0151

SJBrooks said:


> Has anyone got a TIVO image which has:
> 1. The higher drive capacity ( >300gb)
> 2. The beyond best quality hack ( mode 0 )
> 3. Soft padding
> Any other goodies.
> Please, please, please!!!
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Simon


AFAIK, the image(s) generally available are of a standard 2.5.5 with no hacks. Restoring that using the LBA CD, specifying a larger swap and running copykern is hardly more hassle than restoring an LBA image. As for hacks, many of them must be separately installed by the user in order to adhere to their licensing conditions.

HTH
Mike


----------



## simontheu

I have managed to buy a cheap HDR112 Series 1, US TiVo, a little bit gutted that I cant do anything other than load an ozTivo image and get it to record and play with no guide data. I also have a PAL tuner which is not installed yet, is there any point at all of trying the us model with a UK image??

Anyway can some please tell me where i could get one so i can try for myself??? I have read on a forum that someone got series 3 US software to run on a UK TiVo, i am probably quite naive to think that the opposite is possible, but dont mind having a go,

Thanks


----------



## big_dirk

malc1958 said:


> hi to you all.
> i have a pvr10. (30gb+15gb) the 15gb is totally stuffed !.(usual thing clanging & clanking) & not recognised by windows.
> i want to fit a single 120gb but have no way of restoring. as i dont have a backup( stupid me)... would any kind soul like to send me a link ?..cheers


Hi all,

i'm new here so hello to everyone.

I have exactly the same position as the quoted post here, I wonder if anyone could be so kind as to PM me a link to an image.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

big_dirk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i'm new here so hello to everyone.
> 
> I have exactly the same position as the quoted post here, I wonder if anyone could be so kind as to PM me a link to an image.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## malc1958

my tivo is now up & running. & now fitted with a shiney new 120gb.. thanks to you all & especially wonderlander............ malc


----------



## TheFolly

I'm stuck on the Green Screen Of Death and can't find my disk image. 
I did make one from when I upgraded but I damned if I can find it..
Any chance of a 2.5.5 image ?.


----------



## Wonder_lander

TheFolly said:


> I'm stuck on the Green Screen Of Death and can't find my disk image.
> I did make one from when I upgraded but I damned if I can find it..
> Any chance of a 2.5.5 image ?.


PM Sent


----------



## dwjlivermore

Morning guys,

can anyone please help me, 40GB drive is on the way out after nearly 4 years oftrouble-free service! Glitching has started and sometimes fails to boot up correctly.

Could you please point me in the direction of a virgin backup?

thanks

Darren


----------



## Wonder_lander

dwjlivermore said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> can anyone please help me, 40GB drive is on the way out after nearly 4 years oftrouble-free service! Glitching has started and sometimes fails to boot up correctly.
> 
> Could you please point me in the direction of a virgin backup?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Darren


Details sent via PM


----------



## simontheu

did i not say please?


----------



## Wonder_lander

simontheu said:


> I have managed to buy a cheap HDR112 Series 1, US TiVo, a little bit gutted that I cant do anything other than load an ozTivo image and get it to record and play with no guide data. I also have a PAL tuner which is not installed yet, is there any point at all of trying the us model with a UK image??
> 
> Anyway can some please tell me where i could get one so i can try for myself??? I have read on a forum that someone got series 3 US software to run on a UK TiVo, i am probably quite naive to think that the opposite is possible, but dont mind having a go,
> 
> Thanks


Model = US so serial number will be US.

You can't subscribe a US serial number for UK guide data so you'd only get the same functionality as you can with the oz image.


----------



## LSDWho

Hi guys,

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but my 80 GB hard disk died yesterday leaving me Tivoless

Ready and raring to go today with a brand new shiny 120 GB disk, and a backup image that fails at 82% 

If you could let me know how to get hold of a working backup it would be HUGELY appreciated.

Many thanks,

Lee


----------



## Wonder_lander

LSDWho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but my 80 GB hard disk died yesterday leaving me Tivoless
> 
> Ready and raring to go today with a brand new shiny 120 GB disk, and a backup image that fails at 82%
> 
> If you could let me know how to get hold of a working backup it would be HUGELY appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Lee


Let it be so! See your PM!


----------



## drpyro

Hi, I have a Thompson UK Scenium TiVo with a 15Gb and 30GB HDD fitted (standard). I haven't used it in ages (after moving house). Tried it out just now and it doesn't boot - black screen. Took the back off and it seems that the 30Gb HDD simply isn't powering up - it's definately the drive, not the cables.

Can someone help me out with an image so I can fix it ?

Any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

drpyro said:


> Hi, I have a Thompson UK Scenium TiVo with a 15Gb and 30GB HDD fitted (standard). I haven't used it in ages (after moving house). Tried it out just now and it doesn't boot - black screen. Took the back off and it seems that the 30Gb HDD simply isn't powering up - it's definately the drive, not the cables.
> 
> Can someone help me out with an image so I can fix it ?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


PM Details sent!


----------



## nwcat

Tivo's died and my backup image won't restore to a new drive. Can someone please provide me with an image?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wonder_lander

nwcat said:


> Tivo's died and my backup image won't restore to a new drive. Can someone please provide me with an image?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM Sent


----------



## hzk6rz

i have a 40 gb TCD2400040 Series 2. The drive died, all it does now is boots to the welcome screen where it sits for hours. can someone please pm an image. 

thanx


----------



## Wonder_lander

hzk6rz said:


> i have a 40 gb TCD2400040 Series 2. The drive died, all it does now is boots to the welcome screen where it sits for hours.  can someone please pm an image.
> 
> thanx


UK forum chap, series 1 only


----------



## zdvr

I need an image please. Dead hdvr2.


----------



## Wonder_lander

zdvr said:


> I need an image please. Dead hdvr2.


UK forum chap, series 1 only


----------



## Dibblah

Drive just died on my Tivo - Not bad going, it was the original 40Gb from the Powerhouse fire-sale. That's OK - Thought I, since I had the forethought to make a backup image! 

Needless to say, the backup image is in fact unreadable. Can some kind soul please point me in the right direction, by PM?

Cheers,

Allan.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Dibblah said:


> Drive just died on my Tivo - Not bad going, it was the original 40Gb from the Powerhouse fire-sale. That's OK - Thought I, since I had the forethought to make a backup image!
> 
> Needless to say, the backup image is in fact unreadable. Can some kind soul please point me in the right direction, by PM?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Allan.


PM Sent


----------



## mac101

can anyone help please, 
I am in need of an image for my TiVo, 
I have just got it and the hard drive is not spinning at all, I have got a spare HD in my PC but have not got the os for TiVo.
Please help.

Thanks
MAC


----------



## mac101

Help Please
Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me?
I am new to the TiVo world and have discovered that my 2nd hand TiVo has a duff drive ( not spinning at all ) and the green light is just stuck on all the time.

I have a spare HD in my P.C. that I could use, but from reading through the forums, I think I am going to need an image of the os.
Can anyone tell me where I can download one of these and what I need to do with it and the drive?

Thanks

MAC


----------



## Wonder_lander

mac101 said:


> Help Please
> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me?
> I am new to the TiVo world and have discovered that my 2nd hand TiVo has a duff drive ( not spinning at all ) and the green light is just stuck on all the time.
> 
> I have a spare HD in my P.C. that I could use, but from reading through the forums, I think I am going to need an image of the os.
> Can anyone tell me where I can download one of these and what I need to do with it and the drive?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MAC


PM Sent


----------



## robertivo

My wonderful Tivo has given up the ghost after 5 years.

Any one with a UK Image.

She (who IS obeyed) is threatening all sorts if I can't sort out this soon.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

robertivo said:


> My wonderful Tivo has given up the ghost after 5 years.
> 
> Any one with a UK Image.
> 
> She (who IS obeyed) is threatening all sorts if I can't sort out this soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM Sent


----------



## chris59

Sorry to bother. My Tivo HD has recently fallen over - any chance I could pester someone for a UK image?

Tnx in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

chris59 said:


> Sorry to bother. My Tivo HD has recently fallen over - any chance I could pester someone for a UK image?
> 
> Tnx in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## Fast_Ian

My trusty TiVo is dead this morning, not sure if it's the drive (after the "almost there" message the Green/Yellow LED goes out and that's your lot) but if I had a UK image I could stick it on another drive and find out for sure. Could anyone oblige please?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Fast_Ian said:


> My trusty TiVo is dead this morning, not sure if it's the drive (after the "almost there" message the Green/Yellow LED goes out and that's your lot) but if I had a UK image I could stick it on another drive and find out for sure. Could anyone oblige please?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## nbaker

Hi,

Has anyone got an image file with Cachecard drivers, Tivoweb & Mode o enabled?

Thanks


----------



## Edwards_sj

My tivo is resetting itself every other day... Time for a new drive I think  

Anyone got a UK image with turbonet drivers installed?

I'ts going onto a 160gb drive, but I'm not worried if I lose a bit of space, the current 120gb is more than enough for me.

Cheers

Ed.


----------



## Wonder_lander

nbaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got an image file with Cachecard drivers, Tivoweb & Mode o enabled?
> 
> Thanks


Vanilla Image Details sent via PM


----------



## Wonder_lander

Edwards_sj said:


> My tivo is resetting itself every other day... Time for a new drive I think
> 
> Anyone got a UK image with turbonet drivers installed?
> 
> I'ts going onto a 160gb drive, but I'm not worried if I lose a bit of space, the current 120gb is more than enough for me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed.


Vanilla Image details sent via PM


----------



## pinkie22

Hiya -- My Tivo drive is dead, its a UK /w a turbonet installed. Image would be much appreciated!

Cheers,
Pinks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

pinkie22 said:


> Hiya -- My Tivo drive is dead, its a UK /w a turbonet installed. Image would be much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> Pinks.


Vanilla image details sent


----------



## pytey

Could anyone PM with details of an image? I'd like to start afresh with my trusty old Tivo. Are there more than just vanilla images available these days? eg. ones with turbonet installed etc? If not a vanilla will do just fine


----------



## Wonder_lander

pytey said:


> Could anyone PM with details of an image? I'd like to start afresh with my trusty old Tivo. Are there more than just vanilla images available these days? eg. ones with turbonet installed etc? If not a vanilla will do just fine


PM Details of Vanilla Image sent!


----------



## djb2002

I'm looking for an image for a standard Thomson Tivo (UK).

Could anyone help?? - Please PM if possible.

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## hustler

Single drive 40Gb backup image needed.

My backup disc from back in the day has CRC errors.


----------



## Wonder_lander

hustler said:


> Single drive 40Gb backup image needed.
> 
> My backup disc from back in the day has CRC errors.


PM Details Sent


----------



## hustler

Much obliged.

I will also fulfill your request.

:up:


----------



## Gaspode

looking for a back up of the 2.5.5 image that i can use to reste my drive .... Anything less than 300 GB on a single drive will do - PM me if you can help ... 

John ...


----------



## Wonder_lander

Gaspode said:


> looking for a back up of the 2.5.5 image that i can use to reste my drive .... Anything less than 300 GB on a single drive will do - PM me if you can help ...
> 
> John ...


PM Sent


----------



## wadge

Looking to replace the 40GB drive with a new 120GB. Standard UK version. Can I have a link to a suitable image please.


----------



## Gaspode

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


I'm alive ... Many thanks ...


----------



## Wonder_lander

wadge said:


> Looking to replace the 40GB drive with a new 120GB. Standard UK version. Can I have a link to a suitable image please.


You can make a backup of your current 40gb drive and restore it to the new drive.

Alternatively I have PM'd you image locations


----------



## wadge

Wonder_lander said:


> You can make a backup of your current 40gb drive and restore it to the new drive.
> 
> Alternatively I have PM'd you image locations


Thanks. The reason I don't want to clone my drive is that I've been putting mods etc on and I want to start fresh.


----------



## wadge

Tried to restore the image to a 120GB drive and keep getting "Internal Error 4". Any idea what's up? I'm using mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


----------



## wadge

wadge said:


> Tried to restore the image to a 120GB drive and keep getting "Internal Error 4". Any idea what's up? I'm using mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


Anyone?


----------



## paul_tp

I'm looking for an image that supports more than 137gb for a standard Thomson Tivo (UK).

Could anyone help?? - 

Please PM if possible.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## aerialplug

Could someone PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image. A colleague's TiVo has gone kaput. We've established it's the hard drive by swapping in another drive so I've offered to put the image onto a new drive she's going to provide over the weekend.

Cloning my drive could cause potential problems as mine's bristling with hacks and she just wants a vanilla TiVo.

I'll provide a serial number if required.


----------



## Wonder_lander

aerialplug said:


> Could someone PM me a link to a 2.5.5 image. A colleague's TiVo has gone kaput. We've established it's the hard drive by swapping in another drive so I've offered to put the image onto a new drive she's going to provide over the weekend.
> 
> Cloning my drive could cause potential problems as mine's bristling with hacks and she just wants a vanilla TiVo.
> 
> I'll provide a serial number if required.


PM sent, I trust you so no need for a serial number


----------



## oboklob

Hi All,

Can anyone help me out with a backup image? TIVO just died, and it seems from trying to update the drives that drive B is completely corrupt and I can't backup.

Can't live with normal TV....  

It is of course a Thomson with 2.5.5.

-Stu


----------



## Wonder_lander

oboklob said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a backup image? TIVO just died, and it seems from trying to update the drives that drive B is completely corrupt and I can't backup.
> 
> Can't live with normal TV....
> 
> It is of course a Thomson with 2.5.5.
> 
> -Stu


Pm Sent


----------



## wc2boy

Just had the strangest thing happen. Hit the reset button from the menu and now I just get a black screen after the "Almost there" message. Can still telnet/ftp to it so rc.sysinit must have completed just no actual tivo app. Figuring a restore might be the only way out of this, but could do with PM'ing the location of a working image.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dd_

Hi all
Please can anyone help me out with a backup image? My 120g went pop and I need to put a new (bigger) 200gb in.

I'm missing it already (damn those adverts)

It's a PVR10UK and I need 2.5.5. If someone could PM me I'd be really grateful.

Many thanks
dave


----------



## dd_

I'd be happy to pass the goodwill along, so to speak; it's not fair that one or two should always be the ones helping out.

cheers
dave


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sorry for the delay, PM's sent!


----------



## Fizz

me too with a PM if possible for a 'clean' image!!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Fizz said:


> me too with a PM if possible for a 'clean' image!!


PM Sent


----------



## peteroddan

Clean image for me too please.

Much obliged.

Peter.


----------



## Wonder_lander

peteroddan said:


> Clean image for me too please.
> 
> Much obliged.
> 
> Peter.


PM Sent


----------



## georgehf

I have a dead Sony SVR-2000. Looking for a clean image. Thanks!


----------



## kitschcamp

Er... The title of thread gives it away.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Looking to get a 250 gb samsung for my cachecard endowed 2.5.5 TiVo (it's nearly his birthday!) would anyone have a suitable link to an image that would include Mode 0 and Tivoweb?

Tar


----------



## badboyzx6r

hi my fathers much loved tivo (he had to have one after seeing mine) hard drive has died can someone pm me the image for a standard uk tivo please


----------



## Wonder_lander

badboyzx6r said:


> hi my fathers much loved tivo (he had to have one after seeing mine) hard drive has died can someone pm me the image for a standard uk tivo please


PM Sent


----------



## Graham V

Please could you PM with a link for a clean 40gb backup, a HDD crash on my PC has just managed to destroy my backup.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## Wonder_lander

Graham V said:


> Please could you PM with a link for a clean 40gb backup, a HDD crash on my PC has just managed to destroy my backup.
> Cheers
> Graham


PM Sent


----------



## stubones666

Hi there,

I really need an image for my tivo as is no longer working....

Original setup was two harddrives, now want to replace with a 120gb and 200gb drives but need image....

Unsure as to whether it's 2.55 or 2.55a needed?

Can anyone PM me with image locations?

Much appreciated (and will get the missus off my back too  )

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Wonder_lander

stubones666 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I really need an image for my tivo as is no longer working....
> 
> Original setup was two harddrives, now want to replace with a 120gb and 200gb drives but need image....
> 
> Unsure as to whether it's 2.55 or 2.55a needed?
> 
> Can anyone PM me with image locations?
> 
> Much appreciated (and will get the missus off my back too  )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


PM Sent, the recommendation is to go for a single larger drive as two drives is double the heat, noise and risk of failure!


----------



## groovyclam

My maxtor I put in 4 years ago has bit the dust yesterday ( nasty clicking noise! )

It's a while since I did an upgrade - what is the current max size *single* drive I can put an TiVo image onto - is it still 120Gig ?

What is the current recommended quiet reliable drive brand ?

Many thanks in advance for answers...


----------



## blindlemon

Biggest single drive in a UK TiVo so far is 500gb AFAIK, although the new 750gb Seagates should work if their startup power requirement is no higher than that of the 500gb. 

The quietest drive around is the Samsung HA250JC - 250gb, 5400rpm, cool running, super quiet, virtually vibration free and a 3 year warranty to boot


----------



## markswift2003

Hi All, 

New to this forum - for posting at least - but have had a Tivo since day 1.

I finally succumbed to the upgrade bug, and because I'm not hot on linux (to say the least) I would like to try the upgrade (Cachecard) on a new build before I mess up the existing drives (the wife would kill me).

I'd also like to do this on a single drive (I currently have a twin drive),

Could someone please send a PM pointing to an image for a single drive TiVo,

Many Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## Wonder_lander

markswift2003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this forum - for posting at least - but have had a Tivo since day 1.
> 
> I finally succumbed to the upgrade bug, and because I'm not hot on linux (to say the least) I would like to try the upgrade (Cachecard) on a new build before I mess up the existing drives (the wife would kill me).
> 
> I'd also like to do this on a single drive (I currently have a twin drive),
> 
> Could someone please send a PM pointing to an image for a single drive TiVo,
> 
> Many Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mark


PM Sent


----------



## markswift2003

You're an absolute star, thank you


----------



## groovyclam

PM me too please!!

Thanks for the drive info blindlemon


----------



## Wonder_lander

groovyclam said:


> PM me too please!!
> 
> Thanks for the drive info blindlemon


If you enable them in your profile I will


----------



## groovyclam

> If you enable them in your profile I will


Oops! Done.

Drive ordered - looks like a job for the weekend.


----------



## Wonder_lander

groovyclam said:


> Oops! Done.
> 
> Drive ordered - looks like a job for the weekend.


PM Sent


----------



## dangerbrian

My TIVO HD has finally packed in. I wonder if I could get hold of an image to put on a new 120GB disk?

I have a Thomson PVR 10 UK, and I'm after version 2.5.5a (the one with the teletext bugfix).

Cheers!


----------



## groovyclam

> The quietest drive around is the Samsung HA250JC


I have just finished my restore to fix my borked hard drive. I replaced it with the above model and can thoroughly recommend it. It is amazingly quiet in my TiVo.

Previously I had a four year old Maxtor in a QuietPC drive enclosure. I have put the new Samsung in, without the drive enclosure, and it is quieter than the Maxtor!

Wouldn't you know it - the Maxtor website says my warranty on the borked drive ran out 11 months ago...


----------



## beastman

Wonder_lander can you please sort out an image for me?
The basic UK one will do but if theres one with the cachecard drivers/Tivoweb/Mode O already installed all the better. I have tried upgrading to 250GB but it wont play ball.
thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

beastman said:


> Wonder_lander can you please sort out an image for me?
> The basic UK one will do but if theres one with the cachecard drivers/Tivoweb/Mode O already installed all the better. I have tried upgrading to 250GB but it wont play ball.
> thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Pine Cladding

Pine Cladding said:


> Looking to get a 250 gb samsung for my cachecard endowed 2.5.5 TiVo (it's nearly his birthday!) would anyone have a suitable link to an image that would include Mode 0 and Tivoweb?
> 
> Tar


Can anyone help? Pretty please.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pine Cladding said:


> Can anyone help? Pretty please.


The image that I have available is a vanilla one I'm afraid, if it's any use I can let you know the details.


----------



## joebats

My Maxtors tivo die and it won't back up . 
Could anyone please PM me a backup image link etc.

thanks in advance


Joe


----------



## Wonder_lander

joebats said:


> My Maxtors tivo die and it won't back up .
> Could anyone please PM me a backup image link etc.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Joe


PM Sent


----------



## Pine Cladding

Wonder_lander said:


> The image that I have available is a vanilla one I'm afraid, if it's any use I can let you know the details.


Yes please!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pine Cladding said:


> Yes please!


PM Sent


----------



## salva

Tried to upgrade and discovered that my image was trashed. On backup of my existing units got a error.

Link of the image will be appreciated.

Tks
Salva


----------



## Wonder_lander

salva said:


> Tried to upgrade and discovered that my image was trashed. On backup of my existing units got a error.
> 
> Link of the image will be appreciated.
> 
> Tks
> Salva


PM Sent


----------



## Blacklaw

I would also like the link to a UK Tivo image - just bought a second-hand unit with 80GB HDD (and, apparently, modified kernel to support LBA48) and want to know I can fix it if I break it playing around with the Cachecard...

-Blacklaw


----------



## Wonder_lander

Blacklaw said:


> I would also like the link to a UK Tivo image - just bought a second-hand unit with 80GB HDD (and, apparently, modified kernel to support LBA48) and want to know I can fix it if I break it playing around with the Cachecard...
> 
> -Blacklaw


PM Sent


----------



## beara

Hi, my old drive has failed and won't provide a backup, could somebody pm me with a link for an image (and are there instructions on how to use it please?)


----------



## Wonder_lander

beara said:


> Hi, my old drive has failed and won't provide a backup, could somebody pm me with a link for an image (and are there instructions on how to use it please?)


PM Sent


----------



## beara

Wonderlander, many thanks - I eventually got a backup working, but many many thanks for the prompt PM, I was nearly in trouble there...


----------



## Wonder_lander

beara said:


> Wonderlander, many thanks - I eventually got a backup working, but many many thanks for the prompt PM, I was nearly in trouble there...


No problems, thanks for taking the time to acknowledge the effort. Good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## johnnye

I need to re-build a Tivo with a 250Gb hard drive and a tivonet (don't laugh!) card. Any 2.5.5 images available for this?
TIA, John


----------



## Wonder_lander

johnnye said:


> I need to re-build a Tivo with a 250Gb hard drive and a tivonet (don't laugh!) card. Any 2.5.5 images available for this?
> TIA, John


Only a plain version of 2.5.5 is available as far as an image, afaik.

You could purchase a pre-configured drive with those drivers and the software on from some of the forum members, a search should reveal who!


----------



## simonk

hi all,
Well something is seriously wrong with my tivo it seems to be stuck in a reboot loop with the gsod flashing up for about a second then it reboots. So am going to take this opportunity to get a bigger hard drive i would be much appreciated if someone could pm the location of the image so i can rebuild a new drive, you dont realise how much you depend on something till its gone.

cheers 

Simon.


----------



## Wonder_lander

simonk said:


> hi all,
> Well something is seriously wrong with my tivo it seems to be stuck in a reboot loop with the gsod flashing up for about a second then it reboots. So am going to take this opportunity to get a bigger hard drive i would be much appreciated if someone could pm the location of the image so i can rebuild a new drive, you dont realise how much you depend on something till its gone.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Simon.


PM Sent chap, good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## johnnye

Wonder_lander said:


> Only a plain version of 2.5.5 is available as far as an image, afaik.
> 
> You could purchase a pre-configured drive with those drivers and the software on from some of the forum members, a search should reveal who!


 Wonder_Lander
Could you send me a link to the vanilla 2.5.5 image please. It's no great shakes putting the network drivers on afterwards.
Cheers,
John


----------



## Wonder_lander

johnnye said:


> Wonder_Lander
> Could you send me a link to the vanilla 2.5.5 image please. It's no great shakes putting the network drivers on afterwards.
> Cheers,
> John


PM Sent


----------



## mpooley

I need an image as I cant find my backup. Can anyone help me please?

Mike


----------



## Wonder_lander

mpooley said:


> I need an image as I cant find my backup. Can anyone help me please?
> 
> Mike


PM Sent, sorry for the delay but I moved house on Monday and so am waiting for the BB to be installed!


----------



## shepuk

Since moving house over the weekend, my tivo drive is no longer a happy bunny... it just sits there refusing to spin up and blinking its led at me (quantum fireball - 10 blinks ... I can't find any guide to quantum blink codes on the net, so I'm just taking 10 blinks to mean "I've had it, get a new one").

I've never made a backup in the past (didn't even own a torx screwdriver until yesterday!) ... so could some kind soul link me up to an image? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Wonder_lander

shepuk said:


> Since moving house over the weekend, my tivo drive is no longer a happy bunny... it just sits there refusing to spin up and blinking its led at me (quantum fireball - 10 blinks ... I can't find any guide to quantum blink codes on the net, so I'm just taking 10 blinks to mean "I've had it, get a new one").
> 
> I've never made a backup in the past (didn't even own a torx screwdriver until yesterday!) ... so could some kind soul link me up to an image? Thanks in advance...


PM Sent


----------



## davey971

My hard disk has started to fail and I can't find my backup.
I don't want to try to backup the failing drive and restore from that as I suspect that's going to introduce me to a whole world of pain.
Please could someone provide me an image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

davey971 said:


> My hard disk has started to fail and I can't find my backup.
> I don't want to try to backup the failing drive and restore from that as I suspect that's going to introduce me to a whole world of pain.
> Please could someone provide me an image?


Image details sent


----------



## 20039700

My tivo has appeared to stop working, its stuck on the Welcome. Pwoering Up Screen.

It has been working ok, but after all this hot weather it seems to have stopped.

I can only guess that there is a prob with the hard drive, as the lights seem to come on for the cahcecard and stuff, so I was wondering If i could get hold of an image for it.

Its a 250gb hdd, and also some idea of how to restore this image to the disk as I dont really have a clue, I managed to install the cachecard ok, using the downloads from silicon dust but havent really got a clue

SO I REALLY NEED AN IMAGE, thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

20039700 said:


> My tivo has appeared to stop working, its stuck on the Welcome. Pwoering Up Screen.
> 
> It has been working ok, but after all this hot weather it seems to have stopped.
> 
> I can only guess that there is a prob with the hard drive, as the lights seem to come on for the cahcecard and stuff, so I was wondering If i could get hold of an image for it.
> 
> Its a 250gb hdd, and also some idea of how to restore this image to the disk as I dont really have a clue, I managed to install the cachecard ok, using the downloads from silicon dust but havent really got a clue
> 
> SO I REALLY NEED AN IMAGE, thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers


PM Sent


----------



## KiNeL

Hi,

Could you PM the link for a 2.5.5 image please.

For some reason my 120gb HD has taken it into it's head that it' 2.5.5a and now won't complete a proper download.

I do have an original 40gb drive but it's had bits-n-pieces added to it and I'd prefer to rebuild from a clean image.

You can see my problem here if you're interested:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309377

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

KiNeL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you PM the link for a 2.5.5 image please.
> 
> For some reason my 120gb HD has taken it into it's head that it' 2.5.5a and now won't complete a proper download.
> 
> I do have an original 40gb drive but it's had bits-n-pieces added to it and I'd prefer to rebuild from a clean image.
> 
> You can see my problem here if you're interested:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309377
> 
> Cheers


PM Sent


----------



## IainJH

Could I please be sent a link to obtain an image suitable for a UK S1 tivo; it's HD's just died and I can't locate my earlier image.

If theres an image with cachecard drivers already on, even better! 

thank you in advance, Iain


----------



## Wonder_lander

IainJH said:


> Could I please be sent a link to obtain an image suitable for a UK S1 tivo; it's HD's just died and I can't locate my earlier image.
> 
> If theres an image with cachecard drivers already on, even better!
> 
> thank you in advance, Iain


PM Sent


----------



## Freddo

I have been running an upgraded TiVo now for a few years without any problems.

Original setup was 2 drives: 30+15

Upgraded setup is 30+120

Over the past couple of weeks TiVo has been stuttering and crashing so I figured it was the 120GB drive that was at fault and bought a new 250GB drive to replace it with.

The problem I now have is that when I am following the backup instructions for a 2 drive setup, my PC cannot read the 120GB drive as I think the corruption is too bad. It spins up but that's about all it does.

Does anyone know where I can get hold of an image file for a UK Thomson TiVo so that I can start from scratch?

Or, can anyone suggest another solution to the problem?

I no longer have the original B (15) drive either but I suspect it wouldn't have helped the situation anyway.

I've just been directed to this thread and would really appreciate it if someone could PM me with details on where to get an image from and what to do with it when I get it?

Thanks in advance.

M


----------



## Wonder_lander

Freddo said:


> I have been running an upgraded TiVo now for a few years without any problems.
> 
> Original setup was 2 drives: 30+15
> 
> Upgraded setup is 30+120
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks TiVo has been stuttering and crashing so I figured it was the 120GB drive that was at fault and bought a new 250GB drive to replace it with.
> 
> The problem I now have is that when I am following the backup instructions for a 2 drive setup, my PC cannot read the 120GB drive as I think the corruption is too bad. It spins up but that's about all it does.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get hold of an image file for a UK Thomson TiVo so that I can start from scratch?
> 
> Or, can anyone suggest another solution to the problem?
> 
> I no longer have the original B (15) drive either but I suspect it wouldn't have helped the situation anyway.
> 
> I've just been directed to this thread and would really appreciate it if someone could PM me with details on where to get an image from and what to do with it when I get it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> M


PM Sent


----------



## UnderToad

I have a dead series 2, where can i find an image for a tcd24004a?


----------



## steveroe

UnderToad said:


> I have a dead series 2, where can i find an image for a tcd24004a?


Not from this thread I'm afraid as it's for UK Series 1 machines "Backup files / image requests (*UK TiVo's only*)"


----------



## keith88

After several years of faithful service my 120Gb disk has finally failed. I've ordered a Samsung HA250 which seems to be the generally accepted optimum replacement. Could someone point me to a UK series 1 image which I can use on this disk when it arrives (hopefully tomorrow)?


----------



## Wonder_lander

keith88 said:


> After several years of faithful service my 120Gb disk has finally failed. I've ordered a Samsung HA250 which seems to be the generally accepted optimum replacement. Could someone point me to a UK series 1 image which I can use on this disk when it arrives (hopefully tomorrow)?


PM Sent


----------



## Mike B

A UK v2.5.5 image would be appreciated, if anyone's feeling generous.....


----------



## Wonder_lander

Mike B said:


> A UK v2.5.5 image would be appreciated, if anyone's feeling generous.....


PM Sent


----------



## Scooby Jones

Hi

I have just bought a broken Tivo off eBay. The guy who sold it to me said the HDD was dead. When I boot it freezes at the "almost there, please wait a few more seconds".

I think I need an image to set up a new HDD as there seems little point in trying to extract one from the broken drive in the machine.

If someone could tell me where I can get it (ideally with instructions) I really would appreciate it.

Many thanks!


----------



## Scooby Jones

Anyone help with the location of the images?

I really would appreciate it  

Many thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Scooby Jones said:


> Anyone help with the location of the images?
> 
> I really would appreciate it
> 
> Many thanks!


PM Sent as requested, sorry about the delay!

I wonder how many of my 400 posts are in this thread


----------



## Scooby Jones

Thanks for the link.

Just need to get my head around what to do next.

Many thanks once again.

Carl.


----------



## taoy

Hello there. It looks like I've done something to my original 30gb A drive.... it won't qunlock, for some reason I don't understand, and my tivo is dead . Could you possibly provide me with a backup image of the 2.5.5 UK release please? Joe


----------



## taoy

taoy said:


> Hello there. It looks like I've done something to my original 30gb A drive.... it won't qunlock, for some reason I don't understand, and my tivo is dead . Could you possibly provide me with a backup image of the 2.5.5 UK release please?


Actually, I found the problem was with the cable selection/master jumper; I managed to get it to unlock put putting the drive on as a slave drive.

So I don't need a backup copy after all. Thanks .


----------



## pjclews

Can you help. I have a Thomson Tivo PVR10UK which I brought in Novemeber 2000, its out of warranty. I have a lifetime subscription.
The thing just stays on the screen saying welcome powering up, and does nothing.
If anyone can help me i.e. what do I need to do, ive never opened the machine up before today, so no backup has been done....will i need an image to recover it?
Thanks



need a link for image file



Phil


----------



## neonrazor

Need a UK Series 1 image for a thompson scenium, hard disk died poor thing, can any one help me, thanks


----------



## Caradac

Need an image to repair a PVR10 with a dead HDD. Please could someone PM me a link?

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Details sent to the last 3 requests


----------



## GeoffT

About to change hard drives for the third time in my Tivo's history but realised to my horror that I've misplaced (that is put away somewhere safe) my original Quantum drives.

As I'm moving this time to a single 250Gb drive, it would be even more helpful if someone had an image with the LBA48 stuff enabled.

Many thanks - GeoffT.


----------



## Wonder_lander

The image that i have available is the standard 40gb one I'm afraid


----------



## GeoffT

No problem. That would be absolutely fine, thank you. 

I have the revised Kernel for larger disks somewhere. Just not the original image.

GeoffT.


----------



## djb2002

Is the LBA48 required for larger hard disks ??

I have an image from a 40GB, but hoping to use it on a new 250GB.

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## GeoffT

djb2002 said:


> Is the LBA48 required for larger hard disks ??
> 
> I have an image from a 40GB, but hoping to use it on a new 250GB.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Daniel


I'm no expert but I believe Tivo will only ever see the first 130Gb or thereabouts of big drives. My last was a 160Gb and it was certainly the case with that one.


----------



## ColinYounger

Hello,

NooB needs to an image to repair a PVR10UK with a dead HDD. 

Please could someone PM me a link?

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## RogersP

Hello,

I'm a bit new to this. I have a Tivo (a PVR10UK) with 2xHDD's and it's died with the green screen problem. I have a 120GB disk I would like to put in to replace them both.

Please can someone PM me a link to an appropriate image.

Many thanks in advance.

Philip


----------



## djb2002

GeoffT said:


> I'm no expert but I believe Tivo will only ever see the first 130Gb or thereabouts of big drives. My last was a 160Gb and it was certainly the case with that one.


Please can someone confirm for me that the above is NOT true !??

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## GeoffT

djb2002 said:


> Please can someone confirm for me that the above is NOT true !??
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


What I meant to say was that _without the LBA48 patch_ Tivo will never see more than 130Gb or so of any drive. Once the patch is done then it will see and use all of a big drive.

GeoffT.


----------



## djb2002

I previously got a image for a 40GB drive from someone here, but just purchased a 250GB drive. Are there any step-by-step instructions for applying this LBA48 patch ??

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## GeoffT

djb2002 said:


> I previously got a image for a 40GB drive from someone here, but just purchased a 250GB drive. Are there any step-by-step instructions for applying this LBA48 patch ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Daniel


Daniel:

The best is probably: http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html

GeoffT.


----------



## djb2002

GeoffT said:


> Daniel:
> 
> The best is probably: http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html
> 
> GeoffT.


Thanks ! - I think I will use that as my 'How-To' guide for the whole process 

Daniel


----------



## Wonder_lander

All requests now have PM's


----------



## JonnyD

Hi

I'm in need of a single 40gb drive image please.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

JonnyD said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in need of a single 40gb drive image please.
> 
> Cheers in advance


PM Sent


----------



## sfalvey

Could I have a link for an image with all the goodies on? LBA48, mode 0, cachecard, tivowebplus, tivo-bin?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Wonder_lander

sfalvey said:


> Could I have a link for an image with all the goodies on? LBA48, mode 0, cachecard, tivowebplus, tivo-bin?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon


The only image that I have available is a vanilla one.


----------



## Havinfun

Could someone please PM me with a link to download an image for a Sony SVR-3000

thanks in advance!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Havinfun said:


> Could someone please PM me with a link to download an image for a Sony SVR-3000
> 
> thanks in advance!


There's a clue in the thread title, UK only chap I'm afraid!

Our software ain't compatible with your machines!


----------



## jimmyuk

hi all 

i have been trying to install cachecard drivers and i messed up badly, my drive wont work in my tivo. i have got another 120gb drive but i need an image for a uk thompson. 

Would be gratefully for any help. 

would be really gratefull if the image allready had the cachecard drivers installed.


----------



## urbanmoth

Hi, 

Can I join this club ?.... 
I have a untouched series 1 tivo and the HDD has finally given up after many years service - looking at this forum it seems that I can breath new life into this remarkable machine and I have purchased a 250GB drive to put into it and I have the Tivo cachecard on order  

If anyone can PM me an approproate image for this configuration I would be most greatful 

Thanks in advance... 

UM


----------



## Wonder_lander

jimmyuk said:


> hi all
> 
> i have been trying to install cachecard drivers and i messed up badly, my drive wont work in my tivo. i have got another 120gb drive but i need an image for a uk thompson.
> 
> Would be gratefully for any help.
> 
> would be really gratefull if the image allready had the cachecard drivers installed.


I don't have an image with the drivers installed I'm afraid


----------



## Wonder_lander

urbanmoth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join this club ?....
> I have a untouched series 1 tivo and the HDD has finally given up after many years service - looking at this forum it seems that I can breath new life into this remarkable machine and I have purchased a 250GB drive to put into it and I have the Tivo cachecard on order
> 
> If anyone can PM me an approproate image for this configuration I would be most greatful
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> UM


I don't have an image with a cachecard drivers on I'm afraid


----------



## urbanmoth

Wonder_lander said:


> I don't have an image with a cachecard drivers on I'm afraid


Hi Wonder_lander

Thanks for the response - I am happy with the standard image if that is all you have

UM


----------



## Wonder_lander

urbanmoth said:


> Hi Wonder_lander
> 
> Thanks for the response - I am happy with the standard image if that is all you have
> 
> UM


PM Sent


----------



## ukmidsguy

Hello

I need an image to repair my PVR10 with a dead HDD. 

If someone could point me in the right direction then I'd be eternally grateful 

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

ukmidsguy said:


> Hello
> 
> I need an image to repair my PVR10 with a dead HDD.
> 
> If someone could point me in the right direction then I'd be eternally grateful
> 
> Cheers


PM Sent


----------



## ntphil

Please could someone send me an image for the UK TiVo as mine has recently bitten the dust I am going to attempt to build a new disk!!

Cheers, Nick


----------



## Wonder_lander

ntphil said:


> Please could someone send me an image for the UK TiVo as mine has recently bitten the dust I am going to attempt to build a new disk!!
> 
> Cheers, Nick


PM Sent


----------



## shands99

Hi Guys,

I am trying to rebuild my UK Tivo. Original 40gb Quantum Hd gone skewy after 4 years of continuous use !

Can someone point me in the right direction for the image.

Thanks very much,
Shands

PS well done chaps


----------



## Wonder_lander

shands99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to rebuild my UK Tivo. Original 40gb Quantum Hd gone skewy after 4 years of continuous use !
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction for the image.
> 
> Thanks very much,
> Shands
> 
> PS well done chaps


PM Sent


----------



## nitrochicken

Hi Wonder lander,
Could you please send me a link to a 2.5.5 drive image please?
I have an old 1.5 version tivo with no current sub to download new soft.
Thanks
Dale


----------



## Star-gazer

I think that my HDD has just died so I want to use an existing 40GB drive that I have to see if that is the problem.

If anyone has got a drive image they could send me via email/link (along with any advice on building a replacement drive) then it would be much appreciated!

Many Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's Sent


----------



## cashew1970

Hi all... original images needed for a 40GB and a 120 if possible.. and instructions if possible...

Cheers peeps

Martin


----------



## Wonder_lander

cashew1970 said:


> Hi all... original images needed for a 40GB and a 120 if possible.. and instructions if possible...
> 
> Cheers peeps
> 
> Martin


PM Sent


----------



## marsbarbabe

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon - But does anyone have an image that already has the LBA48 kernel so I can restore it to a new 250Gb drive please? Its a basic UK spec single drive model.

Thank you
MBB


----------



## blindlemon

You don't need an image with the LBA48 kernel as you will have to use an LBA48-aware CD to do the restore anyway... and that will have copykern and the LBA48 kernel on it


----------



## hornist

Also looking for a 2.5.5 image that will work with a new single 250Gb drive. Thanks.

Now this may not be the best place to ask the following additional questions, but I don't want to start a new thread unnecessarily.

1. My existing (dying) setup is a 120Gb Maxtor (A) + original 40Gb Quantum (B). Perhaps not surprisingly it's the Maxtor that is dying! I can't make a full divorced backup from these drives without the Maxtor going into major error mode and eventually locking up - hence requesting the image from here. However, is there any way I can try to backup just the season passes and thumbs data - in case they're on good bits of the disk - and then restore onto the new drive after restoring the requested software image?
Note that the TiVo still runs well enough to get network and TiVOWeb access, so maybe I could use a TiVOWeb backup module for the season passes.

2. I'll probably sound really stupid now, but I downloaded the 'ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso' from tivoheaven, which I think is what I need to build the 250Gb disk, and burned it to CD using Nero. But I simply cannot get my PC to boot from it. It just won't recognise it as a bootable disk. Any ideas? I've checked the BIOS settings for booting from CD. I used an (old) bootable floppy with mfstools on for my abortive backup. The ISO is very small (224K); is that right?

As ever, thanks in advance for help.
Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

hornist said:


> Also looking for a 2.5.5 image that will work with a new single 250Gb drive. Thanks.
> 
> Now this may not be the best place to ask the following additional questions, but I don't want to start a new thread unnecessarily.
> 
> 1. My existing (dying) setup is a 120Gb Maxtor (A) + original 40Gb Quantum (B). Perhaps not surprisingly it's the Maxtor that is dying! I can't make a full divorced backup from these drives without the Maxtor going into major error mode and eventually locking up - hence requesting the image from here. However, is there any way I can try to backup just the season passes and thumbs data - in case they're on good bits of the disk - and then restore onto the new drive after restoring the requested software image?
> Note that the TiVo still runs well enough to get network and TiVOWeb access, so maybe I could use a TiVOWeb backup module for the season passes.
> 
> 2. I'll probably sound really stupid now, but I downloaded the 'ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso' from tivoheaven, which I think is what I need to build the 250Gb disk, and burned it to CD using Nero. But I simply cannot get my PC to boot from it. It just won't recognise it as a bootable disk. Any ideas? I've checked the BIOS settings for booting from CD. I used an (old) bootable floppy with mfstools on for my abortive backup. The ISO is very small (224K); is that right?
> 
> As ever, thanks in advance for help.
> Paul


Image details sent, may be better to post a new thread with your other questions as very few people will check in here!


----------



## ndunlavey

Hi - I need a standard 40Gb image, if someone could be so kind.


----------



## Wonder_lander

ndunlavey said:


> Hi - I need a standard 40Gb image, if someone could be so kind.


PM Sent


----------



## prestonlawford

Hi can anyone point me in the right direction for a tivo image as my 120 hard drive is dead, also need tivoweb,and network card drivers if thats possible.

i will be eternally greatfull if anyone can help me )


----------



## Wonder_lander

prestonlawford said:


> Hi can anyone point me in the right direction for a tivo image as my 120 hard drive is dead, also need tivoweb,and network card drivers if thats possible.
> 
> i will be eternally greatfull if anyone can help me )


PM Sent


----------



## dc3000

Hi,

Would be most grateful if someone could PM me a link for a std 40G image.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

dc3000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would be most grateful if someone could PM me a link for a std 40G image.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I can't send you a PM for some reason?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Wonder_lander said:


> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> 
> 1. dc3000 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


Is the message i receive


----------



## dc3000

Can you try again now please.


----------



## Wonder_lander

dc3000 said:


> Can you try again now please.


Sent!


----------



## Maelstromo

I also have an old PVR10UK that will no longer boot - I have a 120GB disk I can use but no software image.

Can anyone help me out? It would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Maelstromo said:


> I also have an old PVR10UK that will no longer boot - I have a 120GB disk I can use but no software image.
> 
> Can anyone help me out? It would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## simon70

hi 
my pvr10 has died. i would be very greatful if i can get an image to get it up and running.

thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

simon70 said:


> hi
> my pvr10 has died. i would be very greatful if i can get an image to get it up and running.
> 
> thanks


PM Sent


----------



## ariharry

Noooooooooo, my trusty 40 GB drive kicked-the-bucket so I need a 2.5.5 image to populate my new Samsung 250 GB replacement  

Can someone help please :up:


----------



## Wonder_lander

ariharry said:


> Noooooooooo, my trusty 40 GB drive kicked-the-bucket so I need a 2.5.5 image to populate my new Samsung 250 GB replacement
> 
> Can someone help please :up:


PM Sent


----------



## BazC

Has anyone got an image with Tivoweb already installed? PM Me 

Baz


----------



## jhamon

Hi,

I'd like a TIVO 2.5.5 image to put on a new 120 Gb or larger Hard Disk


----------



## Wonder_lander

jhamon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like a TIVO 2.5.5 image to put on a new 120 Gb or larger Hard Disk


PM Sent

BazC - I don't have a tivoweb installed image, sorry


----------



## mossop

help please just been trying to sort my brothers 40gb out got it networked fine then when i was about to backup before i fitted a nice shiny 400gb drive the old 4o gb drive died .

i tried to take an image from my tivo but for some reason it just wouldnt do it i think one the pins on the ide connector is loose so it looks like i need a new drive too!!!!

so just to wake this thread from the dead can anybody help me with a pm to a link for an image please?

very much appreciated

Mossop


----------



## Wonder_lander

mossop said:


> help please just been trying to sort my brothers 40gb out got it networked fine then when i was about to backup before i fitted a nice shiny 400gb drive the old 4o gb drive died .
> 
> i tried to take an image from my tivo but for some reason it just wouldnt do it i think one the pins on the ide connector is loose so it looks like i need a new drive too!!!!
> 
> so just to wake this thread from the dead can anybody help me with a pm to a link for an image please?
> 
> very much appreciated
> 
> Mossop


Not really a dead thread, last post was Saturday!

Anyway PM Sent!


----------



## NickWells

UK tivo HD image Anywhere please?

My brother has killed his Tivo editing the RC.sysinit without a disc backup (plank!)

Is there a HD image around anywhere i can DL.

I've got my old HD that i can make an image of but my PC is SATA only D'oh!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Nick.


----------



## Wonder_lander

NickWells said:


> UK tivo HD image Anywhere please?
> 
> My brother has killed his Tivo editing the RC.sysinit without a disc backup (plank!)
> 
> Is there a HD image around anywhere i can DL.
> 
> I've got my old HD that i can make an image of but my PC is SATA only D'oh!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Nick.


PM Sent


----------



## gjwell

Hi

Another request <humph> 

Does anyone have an image for a uk tivo PVR10UK single disk. Please. My disk died on Friday the 13th  RIP

Many Thanks

Geoff


----------



## NickWells

Geoff,
You berk!
It was me getting the fw for you!

Nick


----------



## gjwell

Hi,

I am still after a tested UK image. I have tried two images sent to Nick. (post above) both fail on restore with decompression errors one at 93% the other at 39%. I have read in another forum that this could incompatible PC H\W or bad compression. I tried to boot the disk in Tivo and one image just power cycles. The second goes into Tivo with a black background. It may be that a Tivo SW update will fix this?

If anyone has an image or advice I'd really appreciate it. Girlfriend is going to kill me if I don't get Tivo back soon ;(


----------



## Wonder_lander

The image files especially the tivo.bak are known good images.

I would suggest that you create a new thread for suggestions on getting back up and running!


----------



## gjwell

Ok thanks for your help. I have a couple more things to try before I bother anyone else.


----------



## djb2002

Hi,

I have the tivo.bak image file (which I believe is from a 40gb drive).

What must I do to use this on a new 250GB drive ?

I believe I need to do something with regards to LBA48 and also, increasing the image to 250GB ??

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## gjwell

Hi youre doing the same as me then. I'm using a guide ( I am unable to post URLs but search for steveconrad on google. It should be the first hit) Seems straight forward. Let me know how you get on as youre ahead of me  I guess we should start a new thread to follow progress, as this ones really for finding images.


----------



## Mr_Flibble

Ok I'm going to apologise right now but I also need an image but I don't know which version of the tivo I have 
I do know it was one of the last series 1 boxes sold in the uk.

So you may berate me now.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Mr_Flibble said:


> Ok I'm going to apologise right now but I also need an image but I don't know which version of the tivo I have
> I do know it was one of the last series 1 boxes sold in the uk.
> 
> So you may berate me now.


Image details sent!


----------



## cloken

My TCD240080 drive is severally corrupted and I am hoping a restore will help fix it. If anyone has an image please PM me.

On a related note, does anyone know of any good tools to repair the disk? mfstools and fsck have found issues, but only seem to to minor repairs.

Thanks,


----------



## blindlemon

cloken, this is a UK thread - sorry! Only UK images here


----------



## graz46

Hi there, can someone please send me details of where to get a image for a uk thomson tivo, as my drive has failed and after connecting up my backup drive with the backup image on, its seemed to have decided nto to work anymore either :-(

Guess its a good idea to now and then check the backup drive etc is still working, before I really need it ;-)

Many thanks for any help


----------



## Stimp

I too would very much like to recieve a PM regarding this topic 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

Last 2 requests have been serviced!


----------



## mrcoyote

It seems like I'm in the same situation as Graz above.  Is there an image with LBA48 support and the turbonet stuff already built in or will I have to sort those out myself?

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

mrcoyote said:


> It seems like I'm in the same situation as Graz above.  Is there an image with LBA48 support and the turbonet stuff already built in or will I have to sort those out myself?
> 
> Thanks.


Details sent!


----------



## noel-pilot

hate to just add to the requests but if someone could pm me an image i'd be most most grateful!!

three house moves seems to have done some unhappiness to my tivo, cleared everything but it doesn't succeed in dialling and I can't get into to change it from being based on turbonet to based on calling using the modem  other oddities as well so think a re image is in order.

Thanks all

Noel


----------



## Wonder_lander

noel-pilot said:


> hate to just add to the requests but if someone could pm me an image i'd be most most grateful!!
> 
> three house moves seems to have done some unhappiness to my tivo, cleared everything but it doesn't succeed in dialling and I can't get into to change it from being based on turbonet to based on calling using the modem  other oddities as well so think a re image is in order.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Noel


Details sent!


----------



## darkgrey

Hi,

could somebody point me in the direction of a backup of single drive tivo (UK Thomson unit) please. My Tivo's drives are dying and I'd like to replace them with a singe drive.

Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

darkgrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> could somebody point me in the direction of a backup of single drive tivo (UK Thomson unit) please. My Tivo's drives are dying and I'd like to replace them with a singe drive.
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## TDaxGav

I'm after a clean virgin copy of the latest Series 1 firmware... busy digging mine out of the loft and I have no idea what state it is, so I figure the best thing to do is start from scratch...

Thanks

Gav


----------



## Wonder_lander

TDaxGav said:


> I'm after a clean virgin copy of the latest Series 1 firmware... busy digging mine out of the loft and I have no idea what state it is, so I figure the best thing to do is start from scratch...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gav


PM Sent


----------



## djb2002

I have the 40GB image that you kindly sent to me, and I am about to upgrade my Tivo.

I am wanting to upgrade to one 250GB drive.

Do you know if this image has support for larger hard drives, and network support etc built in?

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## Wonder_lander

The standard tivo.bak doesn't support the larger drives and network, you'll need to load both of these on seperately.

I would suggest you create a new thread as this thread is mainly for requesting images.

Regards


----------



## stuhlej

Hi everyone

I've just had a disasterous evening trying to resurrect my UK Tivo, ending up with the image restore failing due to compression errors. According to the other threads I have read on this, that means my backup is screwed and as I was restoring to one of the original disks I can't take another backup.

Can someone please supply me with a clean backup image?

Thanks in anticipation,

Julian


----------



## Wonder_lander

stuhlej said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've just had a disasterous evening trying to resurrect my UK Tivo, ending up with the image restore failing due to compression errors. According to the other threads I have read on this, that means my backup is screwed and as I was restoring to one of the original disks I can't take another backup.
> 
> Can someone please supply me with a clean backup image?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation,
> 
> Julian


PM Sent


----------



## hunter_michael

Need a backup image for my Philips DSR704, 40 gig HD went bad yesturday and want to re-image it to see if its a software problem and not a mechanical.

Thanks Much!!


----------



## blindlemon

Sorry mate, but (as the title says) this is a UK thread and the images are for UK machines only.

For US images, try this thread


----------



## viama

Hi, 
The original 40gb drive in my tivo has died. Can someone please supply me with a drive image for my Thomson?

Many thanks in advance

Jon


----------



## Wonder_lander

viama said:


> Hi,
> The original 40gb drive in my tivo has died. Can someone please supply me with a drive image for my Thomson?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Jon


PM Sent


----------



## GizUK

Hi,

My drive has gone, can someone supply me with a 2.5.5. image.

Ta


----------



## Wonder_lander

GizUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> My drive has gone, can someone supply me with a 2.5.5. image.
> 
> Ta


PM Sent


----------



## Ferdy147

Any chance I could have a copy of the image also?

Thanks,

Ferd


----------



## Wonder_lander

Ferdy147 said:


> Any chance I could have a copy of the image also?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ferd


PM sent


----------



## exsanguinator1

Hi there,
Tivo disks died could anyone pm me a link to a image? thomson pvr10uk model. have purchased mew drive but old ones not booting to do backup.
any help appreciated!


----------



## Wonder_lander

exsanguinator1 said:


> Hi there,
> Tivo disks died could anyone pm me a link to a image? thomson pvr10uk model. have purchased mew drive but old ones not booting to do backup.
> any help appreciated!


PM Sent


----------



## dribble

Can I ask like wise ??

Any standard TiVo image much appreciated. :up: 

David


----------



## Wonder_lander

dribble said:


> Can I ask like wise ??
> 
> Any standard TiVo image much appreciated. :up:
> 
> David


PM Sent


----------



## AMc

Upgrading my parents Tivo over Christmas.
Hoping for the best I'll be able to back theirs up, preparing for the worst can I get a PM for a backup to keep in reserve?
Many thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

AMc said:


> Upgrading my parents Tivo over Christmas.
> Hoping for the best I'll be able to back theirs up, preparing for the worst can I get a PM for a backup to keep in reserve?
> Many thanks


PM Sent


----------



## chazh123

My disk just packed up on me before i got a chance to back it up.

I just spent 2 days playing with various disk utilities but cant do anything with it.

Can anyone please let me have an image file for a Thompson Series 1 PVR.

Thanks in advance.

Chaz


----------



## Wonder_lander

chazh123 said:


> My disk just packed up on me before i got a chance to back it up.
> 
> I just spent 2 days playing with various disk utilities but cant do anything with it.
> 
> Can anyone please let me have an image file for a Thompson Series 1 PVR.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chaz


PM Sent


----------



## seadevil

Hi,

My trusty Series 1 Tivo just died. New drive installed but backup I created seems to be corrupt.

Could anybody tell me where to get a clean image from.

Many thanks

Rob


----------



## Wonder_lander

seadevil said:


> Hi,
> 
> My trusty Series 1 Tivo just died. New drive installed but backup I created seems to be corrupt.
> 
> Could anybody tell me where to get a clean image from.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Rob


PM sent!


----------



## Gaspode

Ahh apologies for other thread - just found this one ...

Help - dead drive and no back up due to - well a different dead drive ..

Clean tivo image needed badly  Have broadband would like to download if poss.

Please help ...

Gas.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Gaspode said:


> Ahh apologies for other thread - just found this one ...
> 
> Help - dead drive and no back up due to - well a different dead drive ..
> 
> Clean tivo image needed badly  Have broadband would like to download if poss.
> 
> Please help ...
> 
> Gas.


PM Sent!


----------



## Gaspode

Many thanks all - sorted I hope - I'll let you know ...


----------



## trendykid

Have a Thomson PVR10UK. Disk died and need to rebuild. Could I get a an image to from anyone.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Wonder_lander

trendykid said:


> Have a Thomson PVR10UK. Disk died and need to rebuild. Could I get a an image to from anyone.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


PM Sent


----------



## guv69

Ive been happily using my upgraded Tivo (with original 40 + 120 GB drive) for about 3 years, but now have a GSOD which I cannot clear. I imagine one of the HDs has failed or become corrupt. It sounds like I just need to get a decent (single) drive and start over - but though I did take a backup image, I no longer have it.

Anyone able to help out? Also will a 250 or 300GB drive be ok to use?

Many thanks

PS whats the cheapest way of speeding up the menu system?


----------



## Wonder_lander

guv69 said:


> Ive been happily using my upgraded Tivo (with original 40 + 120 GB drive) for about 3 years, but now have a GSOD which I cannot clear. I imagine one of the HDs has failed or become corrupt. It sounds like I just need to get a decent (single) drive and start over - but though I did take a backup image, I no longer have it.
> 
> Anyone able to help out? Also will a 250 or 300GB drive be ok to use?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> PS whats the cheapest way of speeding up the menu system?


PM Sent, I would suggest creating a new thread to get answers to your other questions!


----------



## Pete77

guv69 said:


> Anyone able to help out? Also will a 250 or 300GB drive be ok to use?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> PS whats the cheapest way of speeding up the menu system?


Yes a 250Gb or 300Gb or 400Gb drive will be fine in your Tivo.

See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo and the large hard drive upgrade section.

Your menus can be speeded up or stopped from slowing down with a large hard drive and large Now Playing list by buying and installing a Cachecard and 512Mb of RAM for it. Cachecard installation also covered on the Steve Conrad site.

Also for a cheaper way to speed up menus once you have TivoWeb and various hacks running on the box search the UK section of the TivoWeb forum for the word setpri.

Also this little lot may help with your more general Tivo upgradeability questions:-

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo

http://tivo.lightn.org/

www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/

www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/hacking.htm

www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm

http://www.arielbusiness.pwp.blueyo.../TiVo/HowTo.htm

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=oztivo&x=0&y=0

www.tivohackman.com

www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_upgrade_diary.html


----------



## Locke Cole

I upgraded my harddisk a while back but now it's died and I don't have the original image anymore  

could anyone send me a link to the original image so I can restore it please?

thanks very much in advance


----------



## jonmalco

Any possibility of where I can download the image file please?


----------



## Pete77

jonmalco said:


> Any possibility of where I can download the image file please?


You have to wait for the owner of this thread to send you a PM with a link to his site where the image files are kept.

If you don't have PM email message notification turned on in your Tivocommunity user profile you may wish to turn it on now and/or to check your PMs manually.


----------



## jonmalco

bump


----------



## jonmalco

Hard drive is coming tomorrow.

Hope to receive a PM soon please.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sorry for the delay guys, all requests actioned


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, all requests actioned


Perhaps you need to have another couple of deputies monitoring this thread who can also send the link via a PM?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pete77 said:


> Perhaps you need to have another couple of deputies monitoring this thread who can also send the link via a PM?


Any takers? I'm normally on the ball but must have missed my last instant thread notification e-mail so wasn't aware there where new requests!


----------



## jonmalco

Thanks Wonder.

Now which image file can I use on a new virgin drive?

The last hard drive had the latest version of the software installed so can I use that image or is it best to stick to the 40Gb one and follow Steve Conrad's instructions.


----------



## jonmalco

Just read the email again. Will use the original one if errors have been reported on the other images


----------



## Wonder_lander

jonmalco said:


> Just read the email again. Will use the original one if errors have been reported on the other images


Probably a good idea!


----------



## jonmalco

Thanks again Wonder_Lander you have saved my bacon. Been missing the TIVO and the hard drive should come today.

I guess I just put the backup on a CD and reference it from there when restoring on to the new drive.


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> Any takers? I'm normally on the ball but must have missed my last instant thread notification e-mail so wasn't aware there where new requests!


Well I could probably volunteer to do this but might regret it later on.

As to the Instant Notification of thread updates emails they seem to be a bit erratic and sometimes they don't appear at all for some posts in some threads or are delayed by between 12 and 24 hours.


----------



## boringgit

Feel like a bit of a cheat, my first post on a forum asking for a download...  

However, if you could let me know how to get an image I would be very grateful - My hard drive is totally dead.

TIA


----------



## Wonder_lander

boringgit said:


> Feel like a bit of a cheat, my first post on a forum asking for a download...
> 
> However, if you could let me know how to get an image I would be very grateful - My hard drive is totally dead.
> 
> TIA


PM Sent!


----------



## irrelevant

Hi All.

Well it looks as if I've got a disk problem; guide data gets stuck loading at 79% whatever I do. Well, I've been meaning to upgrade the hard disc for ages now (2x40Gb doesn't cut it when you up your recordings to Best after getting a new huge telly!). Unfortunately I can't find the backup I did make when I first started messing with the thing about five years ago... 

I'd be grateful therefore for assistance with a replacement backup image ... I don't suppose any have cachecard drivers installed already do they?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Wonder_lander

irrelevant said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Well it looks as if I've got a disk problem; guide data gets stuck loading at 79% whatever I do. Well, I've been meaning to upgrade the hard disc for ages now (2x40Gb doesn't cut it when you up your recordings to Best after getting a new huge telly!). Unfortunately I can't find the backup I did make when I first started messing with the thing about five years ago...
> 
> I'd be grateful therefore for assistance with a replacement backup image ... I don't suppose any have cachecard drivers installed already do they?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rob


PM Sent


----------



## Stephen O'Donne

Could someone point me in the direction of an image for a UK series 1 Tivo. Had my first Tivo HD failure and it's a brick - Spindle siezed and none of the usual tricks working!

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Wonder_lander

Stephen O'Donne said:


> Could someone point me in the direction of an image for a UK series 1 Tivo. Had my first Tivo HD failure and it's a brick - Spindle siezed and none of the usual tricks working!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


PM Sent


----------



## snoopstar

My Tivo has just died  

It's about 3 yrs old and just went from showing the GSOD to not starting up at all. I just opened it up to find 2 disks, a Quantum Fireball 40GB and a Maxtor 120GB. I am now gonna read up on replacing the disks, prob with a single one. So, in preparation, would somone be so kind as to tell me where I could download an image from? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pete77

snoopstar said:


> My Tivo has just died
> 
> It's about 3 yrs old and just went from showing the GSOD to not starting up at all. I just opened it up to find 2 disks, a Quantum Fireball 40GB and a Maxtor 120GB. I am now gonna read up on replacing the disks, prob with a single one. So, in preparation, would somone be so kind as to tell me where I could download an image from?
> 
> Thanks.


Wonder_lander will send you the link to the image.

Instructions on upgrading the hard drive at:-

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html

and/or

www.mfslive.org

Or you can buy pre-configured drives you can just drop in to replace the failing one 
at www.tivoheaven.co.uk or www.tivoland.com


----------



## Wonder_lander

snoopstar said:


> My Tivo has just died
> 
> It's about 3 yrs old and just went from showing the GSOD to not starting up at all. I just opened it up to find 2 disks, a Quantum Fireball 40GB and a Maxtor 120GB. I am now gonna read up on replacing the disks, prob with a single one. So, in preparation, would somone be so kind as to tell me where I could download an image from?
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## chrisconnew

I've just had some problems with my upgraded 120Gb drive which has been running for approx. 4 years. I upgraded a 40Gb Tivo to 120Gb but have since done something else with the old drive.

If somebody could help me out with getting hold of a Tivo image i would really appreciate it. I have a spare drive ready to test before i finally wipe the old one. I still have to look for a utility mentioned elsewhere that should be able to test my existing drive and tell me what might be wrong unless i have my wiress crossed.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

chrisconnew said:


> I've just had some problems with my upgraded 120Gb drive which has been running for approx. 4 years. I upgraded a 40Gb Tivo to 120Gb but have since done something else with the old drive.
> 
> If somebody could help me out with getting hold of a Tivo image i would really appreciate it. I have a spare drive ready to test before i finally wipe the old one. I still have to look for a utility mentioned elsewhere that should be able to test my existing drive and tell me what might be wrong unless i have my wiress crossed.
> 
> Cheers in advance


PM Sent


----------



## mikeyboyuk

Hi there,

I have 2 Tivos. 1 x 120gig with lifetime subscription via telephone modem and 1 x 250gig with lifetime subscription via cachecard.

Tonight I switched on my 120gig TiVo (which has not been powered up since before xmas) and it just sits with the green 'power on' light illuminated but nothing more. There's no picture via the scarts and the remote control doesn't seem to have any effect on the TiVo. The only thing I can determine is that the RF loop through still works.

Could anyone advise please? Is my 120gig hard drive broken? I have a horrible feeling that (having sat my TiVo temporarily on a speaker) it's perhaps been wiped/corrupted?

I can still hard the hard drive spinning, so I hope it's still working.

Would it merely be a case of reinstalling the image on to the hard drive again?

If so, I would be most grateful if somebody could possibly send it to me.

Many thanks!

Mikey


----------



## Pete77

mikeyboyuk said:


> Could anyone advise please? Is my 120gig hard drive broken? I have a horrible feeling that (having sat my TiVo temporarily on a speaker) it's perhaps been wiped/corrupted?
> 
> I can still hard the hard drive spinning, so I hope it's still working.
> 
> Would it merely be a case of reinstalling the image on to the hard drive again?


Others with more knowledge than me here on these matters have given the view that when a hard drive becomes old and worn and has been in 24/7 use that it is inadvisable to turn a hard drive off for a long period as once the drive and the heads have cooled down the heads may become stuck when turned back on or be out of aligment for reading the drive at startup in cooled down condition.

So as your 120Gb drive must surely be well over 3 years old now it sounds highly likely that the prolonged off period has brought to the surface a deteriorating condition that would in any case have seen it fail in the near future. Reinstalling a new image on to this clearly old and worn drive is unlikely to work and even if it did it would probably only be a matter of a few weeks before the drive failed again.

I fear the time has come to get a new Samsung hard drive like their new T series HD LD 400Gb drive available from www.komplett.co.uk and elsewhere for around £80. Or new 250Gb drives from Samsung and Seagate are available for around £50.


----------



## blindlemon

If you can, try swapping the drive from/to your other TiVo. 

That should show up pretty quickly where the problem lies, although like you I would tend to suspect the drive.


----------



## Theophilus

My Tivo hard drive has died too.  

And Im going fast. It is too late for a back up, so Im in desperate need of an image. I have a standard Thomson with 40gb drive. If you can help please pm me directions or a link to where I can get an image.  

Thanks


----------



## Pete77

Theophilus said:


> My Tivo hard drive has died too.
> 
> And Im going fast. It is too late for a back up, so Im in desperate need of an image. I have a standard Thomson with 40gb drive. If you can help please pm me directions or a link to where I can get an image.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like once Wonder_Lander has PM'ed you the link for the image you can probably do the disk replacement yourself following the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html. The Samsung 400Gb HD LD drive is the best choice for both quietness, capacity and a 3 year warranty. Around £80 from www.komplett.co.uk delivered.

If you don't fancy doing the upgrade yourself then you can buy a fully pre-configured upgrade drive that you just drop in to your Tivo from www.tivoheaven.co.uk or www.tivoland.com instead though.


----------



## Theophilus

Hi Pete77,

I would really like to fix the drive myself, so Im going to buy the Samsung drive that you recommended. Once I have received the link from Wonder_Lander Ill take my life into my hands and have a go. By the way I received a message from Blindlemon suggesting that I try Hooch for a cost of c. £20. What do you think, is it worth using?


----------



## Pete77

Theophilus said:


> Hi Pete77,
> 
> I would really like to fix the drive myself, so Im going to buy the Samsung drive that you recommended. Once I have received the link from Wonder_Lander Ill take my life into my hands and have a go. By the way I received a message from Blindlemon suggesting that I try Hooch for a cost of c. £20. What do you think, is it worth using?


Hooch comes into its own more if you are thinking of installing a Cachecard and 512MB of RAM now or at a later stage as it has the drivers for the Cachecard installed too. On the other hand Hooch can't be used to copy over recordings and Season Passes and thumbs from your existing drive, although it sounds like your current drive may be completely dead from what you say, rather than just periodically failing?

The Cachecard gives network access so you can use Tivoweb to control Tivo from home or remotely from your office or wherever over the internet plus it makes reordering Season Passes, block deleting several items etc much easier than the normal Tivo interface. Also a Cachecard supports RAM of up to 512MB which usually becomes necessary if you have more than 150 items in Now Playing where you then start to get a slow down in the menus without a Cachecard and RAM. If you record everything at Best with 400Gb this will be around 137 hours of programs so close to the 150 hour limit where things start to slow down in the speed of Tivo menus.

The Cachecard and RAM thing is really worth doing but will cost you at least another £100 more for the card and the 512MB of RAM (ebay are the cheapest for the RAM usually) even if you buy the card on Ebay although its even more cheap directly from www.9thtee.com in the USA. At the current pound to dollar rate their prices for the Cachecard are looking very cheap, even if you were unlucky enough to get landed with £20 duty and customs fees (which you probably won't though given how 9th Tee package and describe their Cachecards to customs). See www.9thtee.com/tivocachecard.htm

Ultimately whether you are happy to do all this yourself comes down to whether you are used to doing things like reinstalling the Windows operating system or to installing new PCI cards in your desktop PC back in Windows 95 days or before as doing things with Linux is all a bit more like that with less handholding by the software. Although if you get stuck people here are very willng to offer advice.

www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com do offer a good service if you want it all done for you but obviously they charge quite a bit extra for the admittedly excellent service that they provide.

The following websites give more info on upgrading and all the extra things you can do with a Cachecard and Tivoweb:-

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo

www.mfslive.org

http://tivo.lightn.org/

www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/

www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/hacking.htm

www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm

http://www.arielbusiness.pwp.blueyo.../TiVo/HowTo.htm

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=oztivo&x=0&y=0

www.tivohackman.com

http://www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/...rade_diary.html


----------



## Theophilus

Thanks Pete77,

I'll have a think about all this before I make a decision.


----------



## Pete77

Theophilus said:


> I'll have a think about all this before I make a decision.


Probably about £180 or so for all the equipment for a 400Gb hard drive and Cachecard and 512MB of RAM but think how cheap that is compared to even a one year subscription to the vastly inferior Sky+ service or the even more ludicrously over priced Sky HD, which costs £564 in subs + £299 for the box in Year 1 and £564 per annum in subs thereafter.........


----------



## Pete77

P.S. If you don't see yourself fitting the Cachecard for now then the 300Gb Samsung HD LD drive would be a better bet to get yourself up and running again as that is only about 103 hours recording everything at Best so you could stay below the 150 items limit in Now Playing limit where things start to slow down without a Cachecard. 3 year warranty on the drive and only around £60 delivered from:-

www.savastore.com/productinfo/product.aspx?catalog_name=Savastore&product_id=10290515&pid=45&tid=2

Mind you Savastore are notorious for slow delivery so if you want it in only one day I would pay the couple of quid or so extra to get it from:-

www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=7166&category_id=111&manufacturer_id=0

Have used them myself and have excellent customer service.


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> as that is only about 103 hours recording everything at Best so you could stay below the 150 items limit in Now Playing limit where things start to slow down without a Cachecard


That's assuming a) that everything is recorded at "best" and b) that your magical figure of 150 items in the NPL holds true for anybody apart from yourself 

IME, any drive over around 160gb _can_ be prone to a slowdown that can be alleviated by fitting a cachecard with RAM. How much of a slowdown will depend on a number of factors possibly including, but not IME exclusively, the number of items in the NPL.

Almost any system will _benefit _from the addtion of a cachecard + RAM; whether the benefit is sufficient to justify the cost will depend on the user's reaction to slowed menu speeds just as much as the size of the drive or the number of items in the NPL.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Almost any system will _benefit _from the addtion of a cachecard + RAM; whether the benefit is sufficient to justify the cost will depend on the user's reaction to slowed menu speeds just as much as the size of the drive or the number of items in the NPL.


A lot of customers seem to have a quite irrational resistance to spending even £200 as a lump sum to permanently upgrade equipment, even though many of the same people are cheerfully paying the Murdoch empire £400 to £600 a year at amounts like £47 a month without even realising or trying to add up how much this comes to over a year as a whole.


----------



## blindlemon

Just to drag this completely OT many people will quite happily spend £1.65 for a Starbucks coffee etc. twice every working day - I wonder how many of them realise this adds up to nearly £800 per year?


----------



## Theophilus

Wonder_Lander 
I would really appreciate it if you could send me a link to the image. Thank you.

Pete77
I have ordered the 400 GB hard drive. I cant wait to get started thanks for your help.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Just to drag this completely OT many people will quite happily spend £1.65 for a Starbucks coffee etc. twice every working day - I wonder how many of them realise this adds up to nearly £800 per year?


Don't get me started on the price of tea and coffee in a restaurant/cafe. I did work out using my energy monitor that the kettle costs about 1.2p to boil, a tea bag about 2p and the amount of milk I like to put in perhaps 1.5p per cup plus sugar at say 0.5p so say about 5p a cuppa. And of course i haven't factored in the long term depreciation cost on the mug or the kettle against each cup. Nonetheless still a great deal cheaper than Starbucks.............


----------



## Wonder_lander

Theophilus said:


> Wonder_Lander
> I would really appreciate it if you could send me a link to the image. Thank you.
> 
> Pete77
> I have ordered the 400 GB hard drive. I cant wait to get started thanks for your help.


PM Sent Chap


----------



## Theophilus

Hi Wonder_Lander
Thanks for the link. I had to download it at a friends, because for some reason I was unable to do it on my computer. I have not used it yet, but I hope the hard drive arrives by the weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Theophilus

Ive now upgraded my hard drive :up:  and it works. Thanks Pete77, Wonder_lander and Blindlemon. This has inspired me to try some other upgrades. So speak to you soon.
Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Theophilus said:


> Ive now upgraded my hard drive :up:  and it works. Thanks Pete77, Wonder_lander and Blindlemon. This has inspired me to try some other upgrades. So speak to you soon.
> Thanks.


Pleasure, glad it worked ou!


----------



## Pete77

Theophilus said:


> Ive now upgraded my hard drive :up:  and it works. Thanks Pete77, Wonder_lander and Blindlemon. This has inspired me to try some other upgrades. So speak to you soon.


Good to hear that all seems to have gone smoothly.

The next step would obviously be getting a Cachecard and installing TivoWeb, a much bigger advance than simply just having a larger and newer hard drive.


----------



## Theophilus

Thanks again for your advice. Ive bought the cache card and hopefully I will be trying to install it on the weekend. Tivoweb here I come.


----------



## Pete77

Theophilus said:


> Thanks again for your advice. Ive bought the cache card and hopefully I will be trying to install it on the weekend. Tivoweb here I come.


Make sure to follow the www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html guide to fit it then the www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html guide to install Tivoweb.

Also don't forget to remove and pair off part of the rubber foot that goes underneath where the Cachecard has to sit so it fits easily. This is covered in the Steve Conrad guide to Cachecard fitting though.

Hope to hear more on how you get on soon.


----------



## goodisonboy

Does anyone have working backup image I could use? My Backup seems to be corrupt. It appears to work but after starting I don't get the Man on the slide and everyting is sooooooo unresponsive. NOt just menu speeds bu going from Aux and back.. its as if TIvo is constantly thrashing.

I have upgrdaed frpom a potentially broken 160GB Drive (which does show errors hen using Samsungs HD Util) to a samsung 300GB.

The only other thing is thing that my ptv image didn't know what the -r 4 option to restore was (as per Steve Conrads guide) but I was happy without th extar 50GB for now and see if it worked.

I can appear to telnt in but it takes about 10 mins for the prompt to appear, same iwth tivoweb.. it tries but takes foreeeever

Any help / backup s / advice appreciated


----------



## Wonder_lander

goodisonboy said:


> Does anyone have working backup image I could use? My Backup seems to be corrupt. It appears to work but after starting I don't get the Man on the slide and everyting is sooooooo unresponsive. NOt just menu speeds bu going from Aux and back.. its as if TIvo is constantly thrashing.
> 
> I have upgrdaed frpom a potentially broken 160GB Drive (which does show errors hen using Samsungs HD Util) to a samsung 300GB.
> 
> The only other thing is thing that my ptv image didn't know what the -r 4 option to restore was (as per Steve Conrads guide) but I was happy without th extar 50GB for now and see if it worked.
> 
> I can appear to telnt in but it takes about 10 mins for the prompt to appear, same iwth tivoweb.. it tries but takes foreeeever
> 
> Any help / backup s / advice appreciated


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

goodisonboy said:


> The only other thing is thing that my ptv image didn't know what the -r 4 option to restore was (as per Steve Conrads guide) but I was happy without th extar 50GB for now and see if it worked.


You don't need the -r 4 switch with a 300Gb drive as your A drive. Its only anything larger than 300Gb that you need to use it with.


----------



## goodisonboy

Pete77 said:


> You don't need the -r 4 switch with a 300Gb drive as your A drive. Its only anything larger than 300Gb that you need to use it with.


Ah.. okay well its not that then.. damn, I have rean the samsung Hutil prog on this and noticed that it does report command error timeout on the Read DMA test which may explain the sloooooowww niess? dodgy drive or just wrong settings?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## spy

I've got a GSOD and almost at 24 hours now with no sign of light at the end of the tunnel  I presume this will mean I need a new drive - could someone send me a link to the imae please?


----------



## Pete77

spy said:


> I've got a GSOD and almost at 24 hours now with no sign of light at the end of the tunnel  I presume this will mean I need a new drive - could someone send me a link to the imae please?


I take it you are also aware of www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo and the notes there on fitting a Large Hard Drive?


----------



## Wonder_lander

spy said:


> I've got a GSOD and almost at 24 hours now with no sign of light at the end of the tunnel  I presume this will mean I need a new drive - could someone send me a link to the imae please?


PM Sent


----------



## spy

Pete77 said:


> I take it you are also aware of www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo and the notes there on fitting a Large Hard Drive?


Thanks. Was planning only to get a new 120gb but can't find any so will probably have to get a 160gb. Can anyone recommend one?

Also I presume if I am getting the GSOD I won't be able to get anything off the old disk?


----------



## blindlemon

Try a Samsing SP1654N - available from dabs or tekheads.

If you are getting a neverending GSOD then you will be lucky to recover anything from your existing drive(s). Sorry.


----------



## chris59

Sorry to barge in with a request, but my Tivo refuses to work for long periods - I can hear the hard disk shutting off then the screen freezes. I guess this is my prompt to upgrade the hard disk - again. It's 120GB now, I guess 300GB next. 

Could I bother anyone for the link to a UK image for the Thomson? I don't have any Cachecard extras or the like.

Thanks in advance.
Chris.


----------



## Wonder_lander

chris59 said:


> Sorry to barge in with a request, but my Tivo refuses to work for long periods - I can hear the hard disk shutting off then the screen freezes. I guess this is my prompt to upgrade the hard disk - again. It's 120GB now, I guess 300GB next.
> 
> Could I bother anyone for the link to a UK image for the Thomson? I don't have any Cachecard extras or the like.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Chris.


PM Sent


----------



## chris59

Thanks a bunch, my Tivo and I thank you


----------



## hootbah

After many years of use, the drive on my Tivo has finally given up. -- I think its been slowly dying for the past few months.

After reading the forums I've ordered a Samsung 300GB to replace the original 40GB drive. 

Could someone PM me an image that could get my Tivo back up and running? (Model number PRV10UK) Also, is it possible to get an image with the TurboNet and CacheCard drivers already installed? As I'm taking the lid off for the first time I might as well add a network card!

Thanks for help or advice,


Hootbah.


----------



## Wonder_lander

hootbah said:


> After many years of use, the drive on my Tivo has finally given up. -- I think its been slowly dying for the past few months.
> 
> After reading the forums I've ordered a Samsung 300GB to replace the original 40GB drive.
> 
> Could someone PM me an image that could get my Tivo back up and running? (Model number PRV10UK) Also, is it possible to get an image with the TurboNet and CacheCard drivers already installed? As I'm taking the lid off for the first time I might as well add a network card!
> 
> Thanks for help or advice,
> 
> Hootbah.


PM sent


----------



## Pete77

hootbah said:


> Also, is it possible to get an image with the TurboNet and CacheCard drivers already installed? As I'm taking the lid off for the first time I might as well add a network card!
> 
> Thanks for help or advice.


www.tivoheaven.co.uk sell a product called Hooch that will format a Tivo drive from scratch, including having the required image as I understand it. Hooch also installs Tivoweb and the drivers for a Cachecard I believe. You can get this Hooch software from Tivoheaven for £20 I understand. You can also buy the Cachecard network card from TivoHeaven, although they will charge you £89 if ordered with a Hooch purchase compared to £74 from a regular Ebay seller who imports them from the USA. But then again TivoHeaven offer more or less unlimited telephone support to help you get up and running if you get stuck at any point in the whole process and also test the Cachecards before they send them out whereas the Ebay seller does not.

Alternatively you could probably do the whole job yourself using the Image that you will shortly be sent the link for and the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk on how to install a large hard drive, a Cachecard and TivoWeb.

The choice is yours.

You may also find the following website links come in handy during your upgrade journey:-

http://tivo.lightn.org/

www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/

www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/hacking.htm

www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm

http://www.arielbusiness.pwp.blueyo.../TiVo/HowTo.htm

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=oztivo&x=0&y=0

www.tivohackman.com

http://www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/...rade_diary.html


----------



## hootbah

Thanks for the quick replies and the images.

I had a quick look at hooch and in the FAQs it mentions that it does not come with turbonet drivers, only cachecard drivers (maybe I should just opt for a cachecard). Also I've noticed that I can't actually get to the silicondust website. Maybe its been taken down?

Thanks again,


Hootbah.


----------



## Pete77

hootbah said:


> I had a quick look at hooch and in the FAQs it mentions that it does not come with turbonet drivers, only cachecard drivers (maybe I should just opt for a cachecard). Also I've noticed that I can't actually get to the silicondust website. Maybe its been taken down?.


The www.silicondust.com website does seem to be down at present but in any case you only use that for technical discussions about driver issues etc. The place to buy Cachecards and Turbonet cards directly from the USA supplier is www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm

The Turbonet card is 69USD vs 94USD for the Cachecard but the Cachecard is faster as a network card and also essential for a large hard drive upgrade of 300Gb or over where you tend to get menu slowdown unless you have a Cachecard with a 512MB DIMM on board.

The 9thTee prices may look cheap at first but their international shipping adds another 30USD or so and you may then get hit with customs duty and VAT and Parcelforce's iniquitous 12 quid charge for paying that duty if you are unlucky. So you may be just as well off buying from the guy on Ebay for 74 quid or so (although he did offer free postage if anyone sent him an email mentioning having seen his offer on this site of free postage which would take it down to 70 quid).

However if you feel you need lots of help and advice then TivoHeaven is the place to go for both Hooch and for a Cachecard to go with it as you will get full telephone and email support on any possible problems. However if you feel you are confident enough to do it all yourself then just get the bits from the cheapest supplier and follow the www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo guides to fit them.


----------



## blindlemon

hootbah said:


> I had a quick look at hooch and in the FAQs it mentions that it does not come with turbonet drivers, only cachecard drivers (maybe I should just opt for a cachecard).


As you have ordered a 300gb drive, a cachecard would probably be a better bet as you can add RAM if required to negate the slowdown in menu speed you will likely experience with such a large drive.


----------



## odw199

Hi All,

My Tivo has given up the ghost, please could someone PM with a link to an image?

Ta


----------



## amckillican

Hey, did you manage to get an image? If so can you please let me have it? I've got a Thompson tivo series one and frankly, the idea of dumping it breaks my heart... the hard drive has totally died on me  so i can't back it up, although i tried... it's simply totally fried. I've got a nice new hard drive ready to go, but no software for it... my tivo thinks it's a hoover right now! please help it, and me in the process!

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent guys


----------



## Dave Marley

Hi,

Can someone send me a link to an image please?

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Dave Marley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone send me a link to an image please?
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## CJUK33

Can some provide me with a link to a image file preferably 2.5.5a

Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

CJUK33 said:


> Can some provide me with a link to a image file preferably 2.5.5a
> 
> Cheers


PM Sent


----------



## raykoko

need an image as well if possible
thanks in advance


----------



## andyjenkins

Image required please guys ..... 255a

TIA


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent


----------



## hamradio

scgf said:


> I think you would all do better to buy a pre-configured drive from PaceLink. A 120GB Samsung hard drive costs 99 quid + VAT and is a simple drop-in replacement for any UK TiVo.
> 
> www.pacelink.co.uk


Well on reading the add's Tivoheaven will supply a new Samsung 250gb drive at £109 all inclusive.
I recently ordered one of these and recived the drive next day with full instuctions,it is now installed and is working perfectly ken lee


----------



## hamradio

scgf said:


> I think you would all do better to buy a pre-configured drive from PaceLink. A 120GB Samsung hard drive costs 99 quid + VAT and is a simple drop-in replacement for any UK TiVo.
> 
> www.pacelink.co.uk


Well I recently saw a Add by Tivoheaven who will supply a Samsung 250gb drive
for £109 all inclusive
Which seems to be a better price than offered by pace link

I have since purchased one of these drives from Tivoheaven which arrived next day with full fitting instructions, this is now installed and working perfectly
ken lee


----------



## Wonder_lander

hamradio said:


> Well I recently saw a Add by Tivoheaven who will supply a Samsung 250gb drive
> for £109 all inclusive
> Which seems to be a better price than offered by pace link
> 
> I have since purchased one of these drives from Tivoheaven which arrived next day with full fitting instructions, this is now installed and working perfectly
> ken lee


Holy historic post quote batman.

SCGF's post was made on the 24th May-2003!! Agree that tivoheaven or the other supplies are cheaper than pacelink's offerings!


----------



## blindlemon

hamradio said:


> I have since purchased one of these drives from Tivoheaven which arrived next day with full fitting instructions, this is now installed and working perfectly
> ken lee


Thanks Ken - glad to have been of service


----------



## Nimbus

Hi Guys,

I've lost my original image and need to restore some disks,

can anyone provide me with a link to a image file preferably 2.5.5a

Promise to look after it better this time !


----------



## Wonder_lander

Nimbus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've lost my original image and need to restore some disks,
> 
> can anyone provide me with a link to a image file preferably 2.5.5a
> 
> Promise to look after it better this time !


PM Sent


----------



## magnum68

Hi Guys, the hard drive on my Toshiba RS-TX20 died and I need an image for the new drive. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Magnum68


----------



## Pete77

magnum68 said:


> Hi Guys, the hard drive on my Toshiba RS-TX20 died and I need an image for the new drive. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Sadly this is only the thread for UK Tivo images for Thomson PVR10UK machines. I'm sure there must be an equivalent thread for images in the US sections of the forum?


----------



## odw199

Hi, I'm upgrading a friends Tivo, please could someone help me out with 2.5.5 image?

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## PaulK

Can anyone help me out, after years of stuttery recordings I can't take it no more and have bought myself a 500GB IDE for my tivo, can any one help with an image or a way to backup.

A Build with turbonet and tivoweb would be most welcome.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Pete77

PaulK said:


> A Build with turbonet and tivoweb would be most welcome


The image you wish for is available from www.tivoheaven.co.uk and goes under the name of Hooch.

A free image can be provided in this thread but will not have tivoweb and turbonet drivers etc included as Hooch does.

You may also find the large hard drive upgrade guide at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo provides much in the way of helpful assistance on your current project.

Which make of 500Gb hard drive have you purchased by the way? If its a Seagate you do realise that its power consumption requirements mean a second hard drive cannot be added at a later date? You can use 2 x 400Gb Samsung drives together though.


----------



## PaulK

Thanks for the info hooch is downloading as we speak, I have a seagate drive but no plans to upgrade passed the one drive, this is for my 2nd tivo in the bedroom, so I should be fine.

thanks again
Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

PaulK said:


> Thanks for the info hooch is downloading as we speak, I have a seagate drive but no plans to upgrade passed the one drive, this is for my 2nd tivo in the bedroom, so I should be fine.
> 
> thanks again
> Paul


No need for the standard image then?


----------



## Pete77

PaulK said:


> Thanks for the info hooch is downloading as we speak, I have a seagate drive but no plans to upgrade passed the one drive, this is for my 2nd tivo in the bedroom, so I should be fine.


I'm sure 500Gb should be adequate for a second Tivo. My only reason for ever going to 1000Gb would be to have 350 hours or so at Mode 0. I find 150 to 175 hours to be sometimes not enough.


----------



## FragglePete

My TiVo has started spluttering! Did this when the last hard drive eventually failed.

Want to do it myself this time, but I need an image.....

"2.5.5 Image required please!"

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## Pete77

FragglePete said:


> My TiVo has started spluttering! Did this when the last hard drive eventually failed.
> 
> Want to do it myself this time, but I need an image.....
> 
> "2.5.5 Image required please!"


Check out www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html for details of how to do it yourself.

What kind of hard drive are you thinking of?


----------



## FragglePete

Appreciate what your saying, and may go down that route, but the stuttering is getting worse and worse now.

But, I'm just being lazy; want to get hold of a 'Virgin' image so I can transfer it on to a new Hard Drive and just pop it into my trusty TiVo.

Thanks in advance.....

Pete


----------



## Wonder_lander

FragglePete said:


> Appreciate what your saying, and may go down that route, but the stuttering is getting worse and worse now.
> 
> But, I'm just being lazy; want to get hold of a 'Virgin' image so I can transfer it on to a new Hard Drive and just pop it into my trusty TiVo.
> 
> Thanks in advance.....
> 
> Pete


PM Sent


----------



## Budge

Hello fellas.
My bedroom TiVo has given up the ghost... 
Does anyone have an image link they could send me please?
(It's a 250gb drive i'm installing, if it makes any difference..)

TIA!


----------



## Andy Leitch

Looking for a 2.5.5 image *must* have mode 0.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Budge said:


> Hello fellas.
> My bedroom TiVo has given up the ghost...
> Does anyone have an image link they could send me please?
> (It's a 250gb drive i'm installing, if it makes any difference..)
> 
> TIA!


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

Andy Leitch said:


> Looking for a 2.5.5 image *must* have mode 0.


try Hooch from tivoheaven.co.uk for mode 0 images


----------



## tivotrebor

My tivo has died, disk ordered.

I need an TiVo 2.5.5 image please.

Thanks William


----------



## Wonder_lander

tivotrebor said:


> My tivo has died, disk ordered.
> 
> I need an TiVo 2.5.5 image please.
> 
> Thanks William


PM Sent


----------



## Andy Leitch

Wonder_lander said:


> try Hooch from tivoheaven.co.uk for mode 0 images


Thanks for the pointer but why should I have to pay for an mode 0 enabled image?

Anyway I've acquired an mode 0 image for free and I'm sharing it where other people can get it for free also.


----------



## blindlemon

Andy Leitch said:


> Thanks for the pointer but why should I have to pay for an mode 0 enabled image?


Nobody's forcing you to 

Anyway, what you're paying for with Hooch! is the program to automatically configure the drive, not the image itself. The fact that the Hooch! installed image includes Cachecard drivers, TiVoWeb and Mode 0 support is a bonus


----------



## Wonder_lander

Andy Leitch said:


> Thanks for the pointer but why should I have to pay for an mode 0 enabled image?
> 
> Anyway I've acquired an mode 0 image for free and I'm sharing it where other people can get it for free also.


I don't have a mode 0 image on my ftp so couldn't share it. The only place I knew you could get one was tivoheaven hence my post, sorry if this caused offence!


----------



## Pete77

Andy Leitch is the man who has previously proclaimed in his TivoCommunity signature that "Tivo is Dead, The Future is Sky HD" or words to that effect.

Strange then that such a person would need any form of image at all to help them keep running what they have previously alleged to be a dead and moribund product?


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> dead and moribund


Ahh, the power of tautology and repetition


----------



## Andy Leitch

Wonder_lander said:


> I don't have a mode 0 image on my ftp so couldn't share it. The only place I knew you could get one was tivoheaven hence my post, sorry if this caused offence!


Absolutely no offence caused.



Pete77 said:


> Strange then that such a person would need any form of image at all to help them keep running what they have previously alleged to be a dead and moribund product?


Who says the image was for me smartass??

BTW, bought any bargain working tivos from ebay recently?


----------



## SupCmdrThor

Could I have an image PM please, 2nd disk to die in 5 years and I have a wad of old blank HDs lying around doing nothing


----------



## Pete77

SupCmdrThor said:


> Could I have an image PM please, 2nd disk to die in 5 years and I have a wad of old blank HDs lying around doing nothing


But what size, make and capacity are they?

If they are Maxtor or Hitachi or Western Digital you will probably be doing another replacement in a year to 18 months.


----------



## SupCmdrThor

Pete77 said:


> But what size, make and capacity are they?
> 
> If they are Maxtor or Hitachi or Western Digital you will probably be doing another replacement in a year to 18 months.


I have over 20 discounting the scsi's, various makes and sizes, pretty much one of everything. I'm not that bothered about changing it once a year to be honest if it squeezes a little more life out of the TiVo 

Ta


----------



## Pete77

SupCmdrThor said:


> I have over 20 discounting the scsi's, various makes and sizes, pretty much one of everything. I'm not that bothered about changing it once a year to be honest if it squeezes a little more life out of the TiVo


History shows Samsung and Seagate driives to seemingly last far better and be quieter in Tivos than other makes.

But also go for the slowest spin speed you can find (4200rpm would be best of all but probably not enough capacity so 5400rpm is the ideal compromise) as faster drives in a Tivo provide no actual speed advantage and only generate a lot more heat (which can shorten hard drive life).

Apparently Maxtor and Hitachi drives have poor cooling and the Tivo fan is not really adequate to cool them down to temperature levels at which their hard drive life is not artificially shortened.

You might also be interested in the www.tivoheaven.co.uk Hooch Cd download for around £20 as a possible alternative to an image here as it comes with all relevant drivers for cachcards and Tivoweb etc pre-installed.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> If they are Maxtor or Hitachi or Western Digital you will probably be doing another replacement in a year to 18 months.


Methinks you exaggerate a little Pete. Differences in reliability are slight and only detectable with statistical analysis of large quantities. To say those brand will fail after a year in nonsense.

Heat which will shorten an HD's life is extreme, not the 30-45 degrees you see in a Tivo.

Quietness is a genuine reason to discern, but I'm not convinced Samsung has the monopoly on that.

Perhaps we should suggest this as a subject for that Radio 4 show which callenges received wisdom?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Quietness is a genuine reason to discern, but I'm not convinced Samsung has the monopoly on that.


Samsung share quietness with Seagate but latest Seagate drives now consume too much power to have 2 together in a Tivo. Western Digital also have some very quiet 2.5" drives (Scorpio range) but their 3.5" drives chatter like machine guns. I long ago took back a very cheap PC base unit I bought at PC World due to unbearable clattering noise from a Western Digital drive. Of couse I suspect that drive was the reason the unit had already been returned by a customer before. Also some 2.5" Toshiba hard drives are abominably noisy.

Hitachi do seem to repatedly use more platters and create more heat for the same model of hard drive size.

Also many of my views represent brainwashing by blindlemon. You don't seem to criticise him when he gets out his hymn sheet for the Sasmung HA250JC as the best ever hard drive of all time.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Also many of my views represent brainwashing by blindlemon. You don't seem to criticise him when he gets out his hymn sheet for the Sasmung HA250JC as the best ever hard drive of all time.


Because there's a difference between saying x is the best product and saying don't use y, they're crap.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Because there's a difference between saying x is the best product and saying don't use y, they're crap.


Well blindlemon definitely frequently says words equivalent to "dont use Maxtor and don't use Hitachi as they are noisy hot and fail in no time in Tivo use"

If you ask me its not what is said but actually who says it that seems to determine the reaction of some of you to comments made in this forum,


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Well blindlemon definitely frequently says words equivalent to "dont use Maxtor and don't use Hitachi as they are noisy hot and fail in no time in Tivo use"


Actually, what I normally say is that I would never use a Maxtor in a TiVo and that Hitachi drives run hot and don't have a good reputation for reliability.

There is a _slight_ difference...


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> There is a _slight_ difference...


Only at Pedant's Corner (aka Tivo UK section of Tivocommunity).


----------



## Wonder_lander

SupCmdrThor said:


> Could I have an image PM please, 2nd disk to die in 5 years and I have a wad of old blank HDs lying around doing nothing


PM Sent


----------



## SupCmdrThor

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


'nod, cheers. I'd just this second given up trying to recover the old disk, read errors all over the place :/


----------



## SupCmdrThor

SupCmdrThor said:


> 'nod, cheers. I'd just this second given up trying to recover the old disk, read errors all over the place :/


..and in under 4hrs I'm back up and running, plodding through the guided setup. Top marks to this community + guides, a doddle to get my TiVo alive again!


----------



## Pete77

SupCmdrThor said:


> ..and in under 4hrs I'm back up and running, plodding through the guided setup. Top marks to this community + guides, a doddle to get my TiVo alive again!


Which make and capacity of hard drive did you use in the end?


----------



## blindlemon

Go on SupCmdrThor, upset us all by telling us you used a refurbished 80gb Maxtor


----------



## tomekd

My A drive has failed in my Tivo.

It's a Thomson Scenium, bought approx 3 years ago.

I've got a 40gb hard drives has failed in the Tivo

Been searching on the web for a backup image to no avail.

Could anyone possibly backup image link? 

Cheers (in advance).


----------



## Pete77

tomekd said:


> My A drive has failed in my Tivo.
> 
> It's a Thomson Scenium, bought approx 3 years ago.
> 
> I've got a 40gb hard drives has failed in the Tivo
> 
> Been searching on the web for a backup image to no avail.
> 
> Could anyone possibly backup image link?
> 
> Cheers (in advance).


See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html for installation instructions.

The 400Gb Samsung HD LD T series drive is considered to be probably the quietest replacement drive and has a 3 year warranty. Available for around only £60 delivered at www.komplett.co.uk/k/kl.aspx?bn=10089

Or you may be interested in taking a look at www.tivoheaven.com and www.tivoland.com for pre prepared upgrade drives you can just drop in to replace your failed drive and other related items.


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> The 400Gb Samsung HD LD T series drive is considered to be probably the quietest replacement drive


By whom?

In my experience (and I have handled many of these drives, and many more HA250JCs), the HD400LD is a very nice, very quiet drive with low vibration for a 7200rpm drive. However, it is NOT as quiet overall in terms of vibration and seek noise as the 5400rpm HA250JC and definitely doesn't run as cool.

However, it may indeed be the quietest 400gb drive around - it's certainly as quiet as the Seagate DB35 and much better suited to TiVo use IMHO. That's why I stock them along with the HA250JC.

If you want bang for your buck, then the HD400LD is a definite winner as it's nearly as quiet as the HA250JC (although nowhere near as cool running) and cheaper too, but if you want the absolute quietest drive (with the most proven reliability) then the HA250JC is the one to go for.

Don't get me wrong - they're both excellent drives - but you do have to trade off a little bit of vibration and excess heat for that extra 150gb and the cheaper price.

Sometimes Pete I think you just make these posts to wind me up...


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> By whom?


I should have said the Samsung 400Gb HDLD drive is the quietest *value for money * hard drive.

If money is no object and you don't mind losing 150Gb of capacity and you are a total purist then get the 250Gb Samsung HA250JC.

However by blindlemon's own logic if you want more capacity than 250Gb the Samsung HD LD T series 400Gb drive is a better option because 1 drive is always much less prone to failing in any time period and also runs cooler than say running 2 Samsung HA250JC drives together in your Tivo.

This is another point I have not seen blindlemon take into account in his constant plugging of the much more expensive per Gb Samsung HA250JC model


----------



## Wonder_lander

tomekd said:


> My A drive has failed in my Tivo.
> 
> It's a Thomson Scenium, bought approx 3 years ago.
> 
> I've got a 40gb hard drives has failed in the Tivo
> 
> Been searching on the web for a backup image to no avail.
> 
> Could anyone possibly backup image link?
> 
> Cheers (in advance).


PM Sent


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> by blindlemon's own logic if you want more capacity than 250Gb the Samsung HD LD T series 400Gb drive is a better option because 1 drive is always much less prone to failing in any time period and also runs cooler than say running 2 Samsung HA250JC drives together in your Tivo.


We have only been talking about single-drives. If you want/need 400gb then, yes, the HD400LD is the best choice. However, if you want more than 400gb - eg. 500gb - then I would generally recommend 2x HA250JCs rather than a single 500gb drive.



Pete77 said:


> his constant plugging of the much more expensive per Gb Samsung HA250JC model


...on which I currently make _less _profit than an HD400LD I shoud point out!

The reason I 'plug' the HA250JC is because, IMHO, it is *the best drive for TiVo use* if factors like size and VFM are not an issue.


----------



## SupCmdrThor

blindlemon said:


> Go on SupCmdrThor, upset us all by telling us you used a refurbished 80gb Maxtor


Ahh.. ahem, yes. It is a 80gb Maxtor that spent two years in someone's desktop 

But, if it makes everyone feel better - there probably is something wrong with it anyway (which is why it was just lying around in a stack  and it's going to be replaced by something with fluid drive bearings. The Maxtor I just took out the TiVo makes a nasty scraping noise when you twist it in the air.

Anyone know if TiVo sends an IDE 'sleep' when it's idle (is it ever?) to conserve the life of the drive?


----------



## blindlemon

...aaah, well, at least that might help convince Pete that I have uncanny powers... 

Unfortunately a TiVo drive is never idle - apart from continually recording Live TV there is always some housekeeping going on in the background. I reckon the average TiVo drive head travels further in a year than most PC (or even server) ones do in ten - hence the need for a very reliable drive. 

I won't bore you with my recommendation though as I think it's probably pretty obvious by now


----------



## Pete77

SupCmdrThor said:


> Ahh.. ahem, yes. It is a 80gb Maxtor that spent two years in someone's desktop


The words false and economy spring to mind for some reason. 

Especially when a 60Gb Samsung 400Gb HD LD drive with fluid bearings and 3 years warranty can be had for £60 delivered at www.komplett.co.uk


----------



## mikerr

£0 vs £60 is a good saving !

Especially as an 80GB drive user is likely using tivo for timeshifting, not permanent storage.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> £0 vs £60 is a good saving !.


And what about the cost and frustration of wasted free time when the Maxtor drive turns its toes after only a few months?


----------



## SolidTechie

Hi,

Would you Adam & Eve it! My spare TiVo is in store, and my main didn't survive the move

I have a shiny new 400GB drive, but cannot get a backup out of my pair of seagate 120's, let alone being able to retrieve the recordings!

Anyone able to help me out?

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## Wonder_lander

SolidTechie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you Adam & Eve it! My spare TiVo is in store, and my main didn't survive the move
> 
> I have a shiny new 400GB drive, but cannot get a backup out of my pair of seagate 120's, let alone being able to retrieve the recordings!
> 
> Anyone able to help me out?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation...


PM Sent


----------



## michaeltw

Hey Everyone - any images out there for the HR10-250?

My drive died and rather then take apart my other currently working box to get an image, a downloadable one would get me up and running again with a lot less grief.

Any PM help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

michaeltw said:


> Hey Everyone - any images out there for the HR10-250?
> 
> My drive died and rather then take apart my other currently working box to get an image, a downloadable one would get me up and running again with a lot less grief.
> 
> Any PM help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


You're in the UK forum so we don't have an image for your TiVo, sorry!


----------



## beastman

Does anyone have a image I can access that would work with a 500GB drive?
Preferably one with the cachecard drivers and all the hacks on board (mode O) etc.
I have 2 tivo's that have already been expanded as far as they will go!

thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

beastman said:


> Does anyone have a image I can access that would work with a 500GB drive?
> Preferably one with the cachecard drivers and all the hacks on board (mode O) etc.
> I have 2 tivo's that have already been expanded as far as they will go!
> 
> thanks


Have sent you a PM but you may want to create a new thread to ask technical questions in.


----------



## Pete77

beastman said:


> Does anyone have a image I can access that would work with a 500GB drive? Preferably one with the cachecard drivers and all the hacks on board (mode O) etc. I have 2 tivo's that have already been expanded as far as they will go!
> 
> thanks


May I draw the honourable gentleman's attention to the Hooch CD download available from TivoHeaven at:-

www.swanstep.f2s.com/tivo/hooch.htm


----------



## Prat77

Pete77 said:


> May I draw the honourable gentleman's attention to the Hooch CD download available from TivoHeaven at:-
> 
> www.swanstep.f2s.com/tivo/hooch.htm


£20 for a download 

Almost worth buying a whole Tivo from ebay for £35, using that drive image for expansion and getting a PSU, remote and the other bits and bobs cheaply!


----------



## Pete77

Prat77 said:


> £20 for a download
> 
> Almost worth buying a whole Tivo from ebay for £35, using that drive image for expansion and getting a PSU, remote and the other bits and bobs cheaply!


But it won't havc Cachecard drivers or Tivoweb installed will it. 

As to a remote and a power supply I think you will find a Tivo sold on Ebay comes with all of those.


----------



## TCM2007

Er, exactly!


----------



## pasks

Hi, My pvr10uk has just given up the ghost GSOD and reboots constantly. I've tried backup/restore using the Hinsdale instructions but the restore fails complaining about the primary and secondary maps. I assume I need to reload from a new image, any chnce someone can pm me with details where I can download an image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

pasks said:


> Hi, My pvr10uk has just given up the ghost GSOD and reboots constantly. I've tried backup/restore using the Hinsdale instructions but the restore fails complaining about the primary and secondary maps. I assume I need to reload from a new image, any chnce someone can pm me with details where I can download an image?


PM Sent


----------



## danford

Hi guys,

I moved my Tivo (with an original 40Gb disk) into the front room so my housemates could watch an episode of the Apprentice and the hard disk died after the move back!!

I've bought a new Seagate 120Gb drive and would appreciate anyone emailing me an image to help me return my life back to normal.

I've searched on the internet but haven't had much luck in finding one.

Cheers,

*DAN*


----------



## Wonder_lander

danford said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I moved my Tivo (with an original 40Gb disk) into the front room so my housemates could watch an episode of the Apprentice and the hard disk died after the move back!!
> 
> I've bought a new Seagate 120Gb drive and would appreciate anyone emailing me an image to help me return my life back to normal.
> 
> I've searched on the internet but haven't had much luck in finding one.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> *DAN*


PM Sent


----------



## danford

Hi guys,

The ftp server Wonder_lander directed me to is unfortunately no longer available.

Can anyone PM message me with another location for an image?

My Tivo is a Thomson Series1 UK and it had the original 40Gb hard disk installed (until it died), my new drive is 120Gb.

Cheers,

*DAN*


----------



## Pete77

danford said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The ftp server Wonder_lander directed me to is unfortunately no longer available.
> 
> Can anyone PM message me with another location for an image?
> 
> My Tivo is a Thomson Series1 UK and it had the original 40Gb hard disk installed (until it died), my new drive is 120Gb.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> *DAN*


Must be a temporary problem as people don't normally have this difficulty

Hopefully it will come back up soon when either Wonder_Lander or his ISP resolves the issue.


----------



## mikerr

danford said:


> The ftp server Wonder_lander directed me to is unfortunately no longer available.
> 
> Can anyone PM message me with another location for an image?


PM sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

Server is hosted in the US and does occasionally have issues, £12 per year so I suppose it's to be expected!!

Just give it a try again!


----------



## blindlemon

For free unlimited capacity file-hosting, have a look at www.humyo.com


----------



## markemark

My dear old Tivo passed away after many faithful years of service. I'm going to fit a new hard drive but need an image file to put back on to it. If anyone could let me know a place to find one or send me a message then I'd be really grateful. Having to watch telly like the olden days is driving me crazy. Thanks. Mark


----------



## Wonder_lander

markemark said:


> My dear old Tivo passed away after many faithful years of service. I'm going to fit a new hard drive but need an image file to put back on to it. If anyone could let me know a place to find one or send me a message then I'd be really grateful. Having to watch telly like the olden days is driving me crazy. Thanks. Mark


PM Sent


----------



## phedders

"Me too" - GSOD etc etc and cannot find the backup I made a few years ago....

Any chance some kind soul could 'lend' me a copy of an image? (2.5.5)

If it has cachecard and mode 0 then that would be fab :O)

*EDIT: Seems I already asked a few months back... and got, but didn't use yet! Cheers Wonder_lander!!!*
--
Cheers all!


----------



## Wonder_lander

phedders said:


> *EDIT: Seems I already asked a few months back... and got, but didn't use yet! Cheers Wonder_lander!!!*
> --
> Cheers all!


No worries, good luck getting up and running!


----------



## mardibloke

After many years of service my UK Tivo died last night during some power cuts.

Shows the "Powering Up" message on screen so I assume Hard Disk is sick.

All those years ago, I upgraded to twin drives and network card, am sure I took a backup at the time, but cannot find it now.

As I am sure many will understand, my wife will kill me as its one of the few gadgets she cannot live without.

Don't mind about loosing all my settings/recordings, but as I understand it I will need an image to pop on the new drive I am about to pop out and buy now.

Will appriciate any help given.


----------



## Wonder_lander

mardibloke said:


> After many years of service my UK Tivo died last night during some power cuts.
> 
> Shows the "Powering Up" message on screen so I assume Hard Disk is sick.
> 
> All those years ago, I upgraded to twin drives and network card, am sure I took a backup at the time, but cannot find it now.
> 
> As I am sure many will understand, my wife will kill me as its one of the few gadgets she cannot live without.
> 
> Don't mind about loosing all my settings/recordings, but as I understand it I will need an image to pop on the new drive I am about to pop out and buy now.
> 
> Will appriciate any help given.


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

mardibloke said:


> After many years of service my UK Tivo died last night during some power cuts.
> 
> Shows the "Powering Up" message on screen so I assume Hard Disk is sick.
> 
> All those years ago, I upgraded to twin drives and network card, am sure I took a backup at the time, but cannot find it now.
> 
> As I am sure many will understand, my wife will kill me as its one of the few gadgets she cannot live without.
> 
> Don't mind about loosing all my settings/recordings, but as I understand it I will need an image to pop on the new drive I am about to pop out and buy now.
> 
> Will appriciate any help given.


You could also consider buying the Hooch download from www.tivoheaven.co.uk which comes with all the relevant network card drivers and Tivoweb etc already set up. But it will cost you nearly 20 quid. But there again time is money.........


----------



## napm

Has anybody got a link to a 2.5.5 image file they could send me? 
please.


----------



## napm

Probably should have specified, I am just looking for 2.5.5 it is only going to use an 80GB hard disk so doesn't need the modification for larger hard disk etc.

Mode 0 would be cool though.

I have now changed my profile to allow users to email me direct.


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## napm

Thanks to wonder lander for sending me the pm.


----------



## bignoise

After many years of flawless service my TiVo has started acting up, giving 'Failed While Indexing Series' on every daily call. Nothing I tried (and I think I tried everything) can fix it so I guess I need to reinstall..

Upshot is.. I've misplaced the last image I took. Can anyone help point me at a 2.5.5 UK image please? I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## Wonder_lander

bignoise said:


> After many years of flawless service my TiVo has started acting up, giving 'Failed While Indexing Series' on every daily call. Nothing I tried (and I think I tried everything) can fix it so I guess I need to reinstall..
> 
> Upshot is.. I've misplaced the last image I took. Can anyone help point me at a 2.5.5 UK image please? I'd be ever so grateful.


PM Sent


----------



## bignoise

Huge thanks.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Could some kind soul please point me towards a fresh 2.5.5 image as my TiVo is rather unwell at the moment? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

BobBlueUK said:


> Could some kind soul please point me towards a fresh 2.5.5 image as my TiVo is rather unwell at the moment?
> 
> Many thanks.


PM Sent, good luck!


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks Wonder_lander, much appreciated!

Fingers crossed for the patient...


----------



## walkem91

I returned from my holiday yesterday to find my Tivo is not well. According to my neighbours we have had several power failures due to the bad weather.  

Can anyone help with a 2.5.5 image file that will get me going again please ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Wonder_lander

walkem91 said:


> I returned from my holiday yesterday to find my Tivo is not well. According to my neighbours we have had several power failures due to the bad weather.
> 
> Can anyone help with a 2.5.5 image file that will get me going again please ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


PM Sent


----------



## walkem91

Thanks Wonder_lander. I really appreciate it   

Mark


----------



## chubbybrown

Can someone help with an image.
thanks very much

ROY


----------



## Wonder_lander

chubbybrown said:


> Can someone help with an image.
> thanks very much
> 
> ROY


PM Sent


----------



## Andy Davies

Just moved house and my Tivo appears to have died.

Can some point me in the direction of an image file so I can restore onto a new drive.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Wonder_lander

Andy Davies said:


> Just moved house and my Tivo appears to have died.
> 
> Can some point me in the direction of an image file so I can restore onto a new drive.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


PM Sent


----------



## Grumpster

Yep me too could someone be so kind as to post me an image links of their Tivo, pref with tivoweb and turbonet etc and all the latest mods. Failing that any Tivo image will do thanks very much!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Grumpster said:


> Yep me too could someone be so kind as to post me an image links of their Tivo, pref with tivoweb and turbonet etc and all the latest mods. Failing that any Tivo image will do thanks very much!


PM Sent


----------



## skel28

Hi, I got my lifetime subscription model with cachecard etc all pre-fitted, hence I don't have any kind of backup at all. If possible the PM please could save me possible heartache in the future (and earache from the wife lol).
Thanks in advance, rgds
Jim


----------



## Pete77

skel28 said:


> Hi, I got my lifetime subscription model with cachecard etc all pre-fitted, hence I don't have any kind of backup at all. If possible the PM please could save me possible heartache in the future (and earache from the wife lol).
> Thanks in advance, rgds Jim


You might find the Hooch download from www.tivoheaven.co.uk a lot less trouble with your advanced pre-configured Tivo if the worst did ever happen to you.


----------



## Wonder_lander

skel28 said:


> Hi, I got my lifetime subscription model with cachecard etc all pre-fitted, hence I don't have any kind of backup at all. If possible the PM please could save me possible heartache in the future (and earache from the wife lol).
> Thanks in advance, rgds
> Jim


PM Sent


----------



## skel28

Thanks to you both


----------



## spulfer

My Tivo has just died and the backup I took some years ago just won't restore. Can someone kindly PM me a working image please?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## Wonder_lander

spulfer said:


> My Tivo has just died and the backup I took some years ago just won't restore. Can someone kindly PM me a working image please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Steve


PM Sent


----------



## Phil_Hoggins

Any chance of a PM to a good UK image. I've mispalced the one I had and would like to keep a backup just in case my drive dies.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Wonder_lander

Phil_Hoggins said:


> Any chance of a PM to a good UK image. I've mispalced the one I had and would like to keep a backup just in case my drive dies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Phil


PM Sent


----------



## Spud1

Hey guys, first post here despite being a lurker for the past few years (I know I know)..

Anyway my UK Series 1 tivo drive has just died I think..I upgraded it to a 300gig one about a year ago and it was running fine, but then today I get two yellow lights on the front of the box and tivo support are telling me its the disk thats broken.

I tried using my original drive but that just gets stuck on the 'Welcome..Powering up' screen which indicates to me that its also given up the ghost...

Anyway I would appreciate a UK image please so I can try and re-image both drives to see if I can get it booting again..can't live without my tivo lol


----------



## Pete77

Spud1 said:


> I tried using my original drive but that just gets stuck on the 'Welcome..Powering up' screen which indicates to me that its also given up the ghost...


But it indicates to me that your problem is possibly not a broken hard drive but instead a stray remote control with a stuck down key somewhere on Tivo's frequencies.

Or am I wrong that this can stop the machine getting beyond powering up and cause the two lights on the front of the Tivo to both come on?

Or could it be a modem for your phone line that has been fried by recent lightening affecting overhead BT lines if you still use dial up to get your daily data. I believe this can also prevent a Tivo from starting up.

With your replacement old drive(s) I wonder if you connected the IDE cable plug the right way round on the motherboard if it came loose. They fit both ways but only one way round actually works.


----------



## Spud1

Thanks for your suggestions pete - I decided to give it another try after reading your post and completely re-wired the inside of the tivo, and it still didnt work..
Then I thoght about your remote suggestion - and covered up the front panel with some paper...surprisingly its now booted!

I can't think where on earth the signal is coming from, but thats another challange  

So i'm incredibly grateful to you mate, thanks alot 

It was actually Tivo support who went on about it being the hard drive that was broken, didnt even consider the remote..


----------



## Pete77

Spud1 said:


> It was actually Tivo support who went on about it being the hard drive that was broken, didnt even consider the remote..


It was the fact your old drives wouldn't boot the Tivo either that made it unlikely the drives were the problem, plus the two lights being on at boot up has been discussed several times on here as indicating the no start problem is due to a stray IR signal.

Have you checked underneath all the cushions on your sofa and armchairs etc and under the chairs and sofas themselves?


----------



## Dave Parry

I too would like a backup , just incase, as I intend upgrading. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Dave Parry said:


> I too would like a backup , just incase, as I intend upgrading. Many thanks in advance.


PM Sent, Spud1 do you still need an image?


----------



## Pete77

I think Spud1's problems are probably solved but in his euphoria he has forgotten to tell us.


----------



## Andy Davies

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


Thanks for the image


----------



## ifekas

I too am in a position of needing an image, as I have got one but it doesn't work properly. If anyone can help, please PM me.

TIA


----------



## Wonder_lander

ifekas said:


> I too am in a position of needing an image, as I have got one but it doesn't work properly. If anyone can help, please PM me.
> 
> TIA


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

Oh no, my webserver has been impounded by the CIA and I'm seeing if I can get the images back off the FTP.

Sorry you won't be able to access it until I can get this sorted.


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> Oh no, my webserver has been impounded by the CIA and I'm seeing if I can get the images back off the FTP.


Why has it been impounded?!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pete77 said:


> Why has it been impounded?!


"As per our previous email, a bank fraud script has been found on one of the servers in our cluster. As a result, all servers are currently suspended and under police investigation. We do not have an ETA, and have no access to the servers whatsoever. The only thing I can do is release the domain names to yourselves to host your accounts someone else if you so desire.
Please send me all of the details to make the changes to the domains"


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> "As per our previous email, a bank fraud script has been found on one of the servers in our cluster. As a result, all servers are currently suspended and under police investigation. We do not have an ETA, and have no access to the servers whatsoever. The only thing I can do is release the domain names to yourselves to host your accounts someone else if you so desire.
> Please send me all of the details to make the changes to the domains"


So it isn't only in the UK that the authorities close down the whole road for endless hours just so they can investigate one crime!

Surely they could have simply cloned the server's contents to forensically investigate the fraud or at least allowed a clone of the server they were taking away to be created so they didn't inconvenience everyone wanting to use it.

This all relies on the overwhelming arrogance of the Police/Security Services in believing that their investigation is always far more important than anbody else's business or activities.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Pete77 said:


> So it isn't only in the UK that the authorities close down the whole road for endless hours just so they can investigate one crime!
> 
> Surely they could have simply cloned the server's contents to forensically investigate the fraud or at least allowed a clone of the server they were taking away to be created so they didn't inconvenience everyone wanting to use it.
> 
> This all relies on the overwhelming arrogance of the Police/Security Services in believing that their investigation is always far more important than anbody else's business or activities.


Tis hosted in the land of America! What did I expect for my £12 per year hosting package


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> Tis hosted in the land of America! What did I expect for my £12 per year hosting package


And no questions asked about whom they were hosting it would seem  ...........


----------



## Wonder_lander

Back up and running, thanks to BobBlueUK for his assistance and Blindlemon for his recommendation to use humyo.com


----------



## ukcobra

I have had a Green Screen of Death and tried a backup and restore from the disks to a new 400GB unit, to find it does not go past the Grey Powering Up Screen.

Therefore, I need a link to an image please that would be suitable for a 400GB single drive.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## thedaean

I'm a relative newbie, having had my TiVo for about 8 months now. The disc is full and I was wondering what I need to do to back it up, and whether I can copy what's on the disc, onto a PC. Can anyone give me ay tips, via PM or otherwise?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## ukcobra

Wonder_lander said:


> Back up and running, thanks to BobBlueUK for his assistance and Blindlemon for his recommendation to use humyo.com


Thanks for the pointer, I have an image now.


----------



## Pete77

thedaean said:


> I'm a relative newbie, having had my TiVo for about 8 months now. The disc is full and I was wondering what I need to do to back it up, and whether I can copy what's on the disc, onto a PC. Can anyone give me ay tips, via PM or otherwise?


Perhaps a read of www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb may start you off on the right lines if you want to be able to do things such as backup your Tivo and the data on it.

You may also want to take a look at www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com


----------



## nob666

Hi Guys
my Tivo just died 
Can anyone send me a link or ? to an image ?
Thanks
Nick

Thanks very much Wonder_lander.


----------



## robmcmahon

My hdd is no longer working.

Nasty electrical smell and a little smoke.

Can someone pls post a link to an image for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Pete77

robmcmahon said:


> My hdd is no longer working.
> 
> Nasty electrical smell and a little smoke.
> 
> Can someone pls post a link to an image for me.
> 
> Thanks.


Power supply or motherboard has burned out I imagine. Doesn't sound like the hard drive.


----------



## robmcmahon

Sorry I didn't give all the details.

The smoke was coming out of the drive as I was attempting to mfsbackup.

My orig is making a nasty clunking noise and will not be recognised by the bios.

Although you make a good point about the Power Supply unit, it is probably time for a new one!

Thanks,


----------



## Wonder_lander

robmcmahon said:


> Sorry I didn't give all the details.
> 
> The smoke was coming out of the drive as I was attempting to mfsbackup.
> 
> My orig is making a nasty clunking noise and will not be recognised by the bios.
> 
> Although you make a good point about the Power Supply unit, it is probably time for a new one!
> 
> Thanks,


PM Sent


----------



## indigoblue73

Did I beg enough?
Hi Guys,
I'm new to the forum, so hello to all!
My 2nd Tivo disk has just gone bang and since moving I cannot find my backup image!!

Does any one have an image I can download? It's a standard 1 disk Thomson 40GB machine.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Wonder_lander

indigoblue73 said:


> Did I beg enough?
> Hi Guys,
> I'm new to the forum, so hello to all!
> My 2nd Tivo disk has just gone bang and since moving I cannot find my backup image!!
> 
> Does any one have an image I can download? It's a standard 1 disk Thomson 40GB machine.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Martin


PM Sent


----------



## danford

Hi guys,

I need an image for a 120Gb Seagate drive for my UK Tivo.

My 40Gb packed up a few months ago now, I posted on here then and a couple of people PM'd me with ftp links but neither worked, can anyone help me?

I'm getting a HD tele this week so it'd be great to have my Tivo back for then.

Thanks in advance,

*DAN*


----------



## Wonder_lander

danford said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need an image for a 120Gb Seagate drive for my UK Tivo.
> 
> My 40Gb packed up a few months ago now, I posted on here then and a couple of people PM'd me with ftp links but neither worked, can anyone help me?
> 
> I'm getting a HD tele this week so it'd be great to have my Tivo back for then.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> *DAN*


PM Sent


----------



## ukmountie

Hi,

My Tivo just GSOD'ed and of course I can't find my original backup image. If it matters it's dual 120Gb with 2.5.5. If anyone can provide an image it would be very appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Derek


----------



## Wonder_lander

ukmountie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Tivo just GSOD'ed and of course I can't find my original backup image. If it matters it's dual 120Gb with 2.5.5. If anyone can provide an image it would be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Derek


PM Sent


----------



## raynerm

Hi my tivo drive failed and tryied to copy to new drive but I just get the same probem. The tivo just keeps rebooting. If anyone can send me a PM to get a new image this would be helpful. Once I have the image is it possible to load the image form cd as I do not have a fat32 drive. 

Thansk Mark.


----------



## Wonder_lander

raynerm said:


> Hi my tivo drive failed and tryied to copy to new drive but I just get the same probem. The tivo just keeps rebooting. If anyone can send me a PM to get a new image this would be helpful. Once I have the image is it possible to load the image form cd as I do not have a fat32 drive.
> 
> Thansk Mark.


Mark, have sent you a PM


----------



## hershal

Hi,

My Tivo pvr10uk seems to have failed, it just shows the powering up screen. I think one of the hard drives has finally failed. 

I seem to have lost my backup, has anyone got one I can download so I can get it backup and running, thanks.

H


----------



## Wonder_lander

hershal said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Tivo pvr10uk seems to have failed, it just shows the powering up screen. I think one of the hard drives has finally failed.
> 
> I seem to have lost my backup, has anyone got one I can download so I can get it backup and running, thanks.
> 
> H


PM Sent


----------



## hershal

OK, Downloaded the image.

If I want to use the LBA48 version I`ll need a LBA 48 enabled linux bootcd will I not?

If so can anyone recommend one?

H


----------



## blindlemon

The Version 1.0 LBA48 Boot CD


----------



## hershal

Thanks for that, I have downloaded that and the Knoppix bootable cd.

Whenever I try to boot the PC from the CD if the Samsung 250gb HDD is attached the boot fails with a "kill init" or "EIP" being displayed. The cds boot fine if the HDDs are not attached.

H


----------



## blindlemon

You don't need the knoppix cd. 

Go into your BIOS setup and set the IDE auto-detection for that port off and the drive type to "none". That should allow the PC to boot from the CD.


----------



## hershal

OK,

I have now copied the image onto a new drive using Mfstools 2 and mfsadd to expand the drive, however it only reports 49/147 hours on a 250 gb drive. So Iam assuming it is seeing the drive as a 137gb drive.

I tried it again with mfs2 and copykern with the same result, any ideas?

H


----------



## mferrie

Hi,
Just got the GSOD after 5 years and can't do without my Tivo so would be very grateful if anyone could supply a backup image (will be putting it on to a 160GB drive).
Cheers


----------



## Wonder_lander

mferrie said:


> Hi,
> Just got the GSOD after 5 years and can't do without my Tivo so would be very grateful if anyone could supply a backup image (will be putting it on to a 160GB drive).
> Cheers


PM Sent


----------



## SystemError500

Thomson 40GB machine. Inside is a 1x15gb hdd its friend is a 1x30gb hdd.

One is now making music you never want to hear from an HDD.

I want to put in a single Maxtor 80gb hdd and I do believe here is the best place to for a PM / link / ftp or torrent to an image 2.5.5. 

Once I have this I can then go on to read the rest of the F.A.Qs in how to do this.

Very many thanks...

* edit /
In addition. I use a sata drive for my Primary Master not 0 for IDE Primary Master.
any links for this. thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

SystemError500 said:


> Thomson 40GB machine. Inside is a 1x15gb hdd its friend is a 1x30gb hdd.
> 
> One is now making music you never want to hear from an HDD.
> 
> I want to put in a single Maxtor 80gb hdd and I do believe here is the best place to for a PM / link / ftp or torrent to an image 2.5.5.
> 
> Once I have this I can then go on to read the rest of the F.A.Qs in how to do this.
> 
> Very many thanks...
> 
> * edit /
> In addition. I use a sata drive for my Primary Master not 0 for IDE Primary Master.
> any links for this. thanks


PM Sent


----------



## philt

Hi, it looks like I'm going to have to reimage my HD (250G) as I'm having sound problems described in another thread . I having a probably failing (previous GSOD) HD to copy from (then copykern to 250G) however it won't let MFStools just restore a backup of settings /SP's etc and the full copy is a 20hour job. I have now a tivoweb SP/wishlist backup so was wondering if just reimaging with a "virgin" image would be a lot quicker (although would then require guided setup I suppose) and, if so, if anyone could PM me a link to such a disk image.
Manythanks, Phil 6021 UK Tivo 2.5.5-01-1-023


----------



## Wonder_lander

philt said:


> Hi, it looks like I'm going to have to reimage my HD (250G) as I'm having sound problems described in another thread . I having a probably failing (previous GSOD) HD to copy from (then copykern to 250G) however it won't let MFStools just restore a backup of settings /SP's etc and the full copy is a 20hour job. I have now a tivoweb SP/wishlist backup so was wondering if just reimaging with a "virgin" image would be a lot quicker (although would then require guided setup I suppose) and, if so, if anyone could PM me a link to such a disk image.
> Manythanks, Phil 6021 UK Tivo 2.5.5-01-1-023


PM Sent


----------



## Richie365

Please where can I get the link for the 40Gb HDD image for the PVR10Uk, and instructions?
Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Richie365 said:


> Please where can I get the link for the 40Gb HDD image for the PVR10Uk, and instructions?
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## ywu

My hard drive is starting to play up (noises and occasional crash) so I'm looking to reinstall a new drive. Can anyone provide an image that already has Tivoweb, TurboNet and Mode0 already on it, or do the image requests apply only to "virgin" installs where I'd have to install those utils myself?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pete77

ywu said:


> My hard drive is starting to play up (noises and occasional crash) so I'm looking to reinstall a new drive. Can anyone provide an image that already has Tivoweb, TurboNet and Mode0 already on it, or do the image requests apply only to "virgin" installs where I'd have to install those utils myself?


The images provided in this thread are only Virgin images.

If you want an image with Tivoweb, Turbonet/Cachecard drivers and Mode 0 included then you need to buy the "Hooch" download from www.tivoheaven.co.uk

Most who have bought this £20 Hooch download seem well satisfied, although as a self confessed tight wad I would rather follow the no extra cost route using the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo


----------



## GizUK

does anyone have a 2.5.5a image please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

GizUK said:


> does anyone have a 2.5.5a image please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Since I lost my host I don't have the 2.5.5a, sorry


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> Since I lost my host I don't have the 2.5.5a, sorry


I'm sure there must be loads of members of the site who could provide you with such an image to be loaded back up on to your new host?


----------



## zerajera

Looking for an image for my hacked/broke Thompson PVR10K Series 1 - Original Quantum 30-40G drive... Any helpers? It was at V 2.5.5-01-1-023 version.


----------



## Wonder_lander

zerajera said:


> Looking for an image for my hacked/broke Thompson PVR10K Series 1 - Original Quantum 30-40G drive... Any helpers? It was at V 2.5.5-01-1-023 version.


PM Sent


----------



## hyperfire21

Hey guys im looking for a Humax DRT800 image. Hard drive just died. hope someone can help me. please


----------



## Wonder_lander

hyperfire21 said:


> Hey guys im looking for a Humax DRT800 image. Hard drive just died. hope someone can help me. please


Hi there, you've wandered into the UK forum so we don't have that model!


----------



## m00zza

Hi, has anyone an image for my Thompson PVR10K Series 1? Thanks


----------



## wheelbarrow

hello

i have a uk series 1 tivo with a faulty harddisk which is about to die, i've tried backing it up but the restore to a new disk fails. So im looking for an image with turbonet drivers if possible.

Regards

Paul


would appreciate any help.


----------



## Wonder_lander

wheelbarrow said:


> hello
> 
> i have a uk series 1 tivo with a faulty harddisk which is about to die, i've tried backing it up but the restore to a new disk fails. So im looking for an image with turbonet drivers if possible.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul
> 
> would appreciate any help.


No turbonet drivers on the images I host but I have sent you a PM


----------



## micdroy

Hi

Can I please add to the list of people needing an image for creating a new TiVo drive.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Wonder_lander

micdroy said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I please add to the list of people needing an image for creating a new TiVo drive.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


PM Sent


----------



## IpswichStu

Looking for an image for my broken Thompson PVR10K Series 1 - Original 2x Quantum Fireball 30G drives. It was at V 2.5.5-01-1-023.

Any assistance much appreciated...


----------



## Wonder_lander

IpswichStu said:


> Looking for an image for my broken Thompson PVR10K Series 1 - Original 2x Quantum Fireball 30G drives. It was at V 2.5.5-01-1-023.
> 
> Any assistance much appreciated...


PM Sent


----------



## andonevris

Ok so it had to happen...

After 7 years of loyal service my TIVO finally died. Drive makes a weird clunking noise when powering up and no output to TV at all. Green light is on front panel but that's all. I'm pretty sure the drive has failed after reading through numerous post. 

Although a serial hacker with pretty much every bit of hardware in my house I've never opened up my TIVO or messed with it in any way, it did everything I needed it to straight out of the box so I never felt the need. So obviously I have no back up of my drive.

Can some one PM me some info on where I could get a drive image. I have an original thompson tivo with a 40gb quantum drive.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

andonevris said:


> Ok so it had to happen...
> 
> After 7 years of loyal service my TIVO finally died. Drive makes a weird clunking noise when powering up and no output to TV at all. Green light is on front panel but that's all. I'm pretty sure the drive has failed after reading through numerous post.
> 
> Although a serial hacker with pretty much every bit of hardware in my house I've never opened up my TIVO or messed with it in any way, it did everything I needed it to straight out of the box so I never felt the need. So obviously I have no back up of my drive.
> 
> Can some one PM me some info on where I could get a drive image. I have an original thompson tivo with a 40gb quantum drive.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

andonevris said:


> Although a serial hacker with pretty much every bit of hardware in my house I've never opened up my TIVO or messed with it in any way, it did everything I needed it to straight out of the box so I never felt the need. So obviously I have no back up of my drive.


Or you could always take a look at www.tivocentral.co.uk, www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com if you think the learning curve requred for just one hard drive upgrade is not worth it.

Due to something of a price war that has recently developed between the main pre-prepared replacement Tivo hard drives and falling hard disk costs the cost of a prepared drive is now much lower.

I would say a 300Gb disk size prepared drive offers the best value for money (especially from one of the suppliers) while you are at it allowing you to record everything at Best and never again be harassed by Insufficient Disk Space or things being deleted after only 2 days before you have time to watch them.

Or if you still want to do it yourself check out www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html


----------



## Boucher

My tivo stays on the almost there page, it has a upgraded 300g from tivoland.com, but i still had the old 40g drive that was in it and fully working before, but get very similar error with the old drive in it as well, so maybe its not the h/d thats failing?I'm stumped but getting a tivo image would be a start.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Boucher said:


> My tivo stays on the almost there page, it has a upgraded 300g from tivoland.com, but i still had the old 40g drive that was in it and fully working before, but get very similar error with the old drive in it as well, so maybe its not the h/d thats failing?I'm stumped but getting a tivo image would be a start.


PM Sent


----------



## IainJH

Hi

I had an image before but have lost it and will be travelling to get a new HD installed sat am! doh!

Please, if I can be pm'ed to get a new image.. thanks v much 

ps if it matters; Uk tivo, 250gig HD so i'll need to apply the LBA patch unless this comes with it?..

cheers all


----------



## Wonder_lander

IainJH said:


> Hi
> 
> I had an image before but have lost it and will be travelling to get a new HD installed sat am! doh!
> 
> Please, if I can be pm'ed to get a new image.. thanks v much
> 
> ps if it matters; Uk tivo, 250gig HD so i'll need to apply the LBA patch unless this comes with it?..
> 
> cheers all


PM Sent


----------



## staffie2001uk

Having, unsuccessfully, attempted to copy my, previously upgraded, twin drive system to a single Samsung 400 GB drive I would like to try to make a blank system drive and copy TiVoWeb, Endpad, Season Passes etc from my old system. I think I can do this just by backing up the \var\hack directory. 

So, if anyone can help out with an image of 2.5.5, with LBA, cachecard drivers and mode 0, I would be forever in your debt. 

Thanks in advance. 

Colin.


----------



## blindlemon

staffie2001uk said:


> I would like to try to make a blank system drive and copy TiVoWeb, Endpad, Season Passes etc from my old system. I think I can do this just by backing up the \var\hack directory.


Yes, but don't forget to back up your Season Passes with the TiVoWeb "backup" module first and make a copy of the backup file if it's not in /var/hack!

Also, take a copy or your rc.sysinit.author for the startup commands.


----------



## Pete77

There is also www.mfslive.org/winmfs/ and www.mfslive.org but unfortunately that cannot do a 2 drive to 1 drive upgrade where the A drive has already been previously upgraded in size I believe. It can I believe do a 2 drive to 2 drive upgrade if you can attach 5 drives to your PC (using USB etc).


----------



## frogbaiter

The last time I had to repair my Tivo and upgrade to 2 drives, someone generously helped me out with a copy of the Tivo image. That was 2 years or so ago. Since then, the computer I had the image on has gone, and I can't find any source from all my original Tivo disks or others to create a new set of disks from.

Can anyone help me out with a backup image..... pretty please?

Steve


----------



## Pete77

frogbaiter said:


> The last time I had to repair my Tivo and upgrade to 2 drives, someone generously helped me out with a copy of the Tivo image. That was 2 years or so ago. Since then, the computer I had the image on has gone, and I can't find any source from all my original Tivo disks or others to create a new set of disks from.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a backup image..... pretty please?


I am sure wonder_lander will send you a PM with a link to the backup image.

You may also find the guide at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html helpful in reminding you of the drive replacement process.

www.tivoheaven.co.uk also have a download called Hooch which comes with Tivoweb and the drivers for a Turbonet or Cachecard pre-installed as part of the package. Although that costs £20, whereas the download here is free.


----------



## Wonder_lander

frogbaiter said:


> The last time I had to repair my Tivo and upgrade to 2 drives, someone generously helped me out with a copy of the Tivo image. That was 2 years or so ago. Since then, the computer I had the image on has gone, and I can't find any source from all my original Tivo disks or others to create a new set of disks from.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a backup image..... pretty please?
> 
> Steve


PM Sent chap


----------



## IainJH

Hi

i recently asked for (and got, thanks!) an image for a UK tivo with LBA48. However I need v 2.5.5a to get round the teletext bug problem on my philips tv.The auto update has now been applied by tivo CS and of course... it's trashed my var/hack etc. 

Please can I be PM'ed for a 2.5.5a image inc LBA48? if you have that!

thanks again for all your help.

iain


----------



## Wonder_lander

IainJH said:


> Hi
> 
> i recently asked for (and got, thanks!) an image for a UK tivo with LBA48. However I need v 2.5.5a to get round the teletext bug problem on my philips tv.The auto update has now been applied by tivo CS and of course... it's trashed my var/hack etc.
> 
> Please can I be PM'ed for a 2.5.5a image inc LBA48? if you have that!
> 
> thanks again for all your help.
> 
> iain


PM Sent


----------



## chris_hamblin

Hi,

I'm trying to fix a tiVo for a friend.

I've plugged it's hard drive (40gb Firebal) into my WinXP machine, and all it can see is a 9MB partitian.

any chance of getting a link for an image of the standard 40GB file?
If there's an image for the UK tivo with the turbonet card instaled that would save loads of time too.

thanks

chris


----------



## Pete77

chris_hamblin said:


> If there's an image for the UK tivo with the turbonet card instaled that would save loads of time too.


Hooch from www.tivoheaven.co.uk does what you want but will cost 20 quid for the download.

Or get the free download here and from www.silicondust.com (for the Turbonet drivers) and follow the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Hooch from www.tivoheaven.co.uk does what you want but will cost 20 quid for the download.


Thanks for the plug Pete - but I should make it clear that Hooch installs cachecard drivers plus TiVoWeb, etc.... not turbonet drivers.

Still great though


----------



## Wonder_lander

chris_hamblin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to fix a tiVo for a friend.
> 
> I've plugged it's hard drive (40gb Firebal) into my WinXP machine, and all it can see is a 9MB partitian.
> 
> any chance of getting a link for an image of the standard 40GB file?
> If there's an image for the UK tivo with the turbonet card instaled that would save loads of time too.
> 
> thanks
> 
> chris


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Thanks for the plug Pete - but I should make it clear that Hooch installs cachecard drivers plus TiVoWeb, etc.... not turbonet drivers.


Clearly a missed marketing opportunity then given the number of Tivos with Turbonet cards out there that have their hard drives suddenly fail.

Given that Silicon dust make both products what would be the obstacle to providing a Turbonet and Cachecard version of Hooch?


----------



## d33mb33

My 300G Maxtor drive just died after three years of fine service. Can I have the link to the image please?


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> My 300G Maxtor drive just died after three years of fine service. Can I have the link to the image please?


Time for a Western Digital Green Power 1TB drive with an IDE to SATA adapter perhaps?


----------



## Wonder_lander

d33mb33 said:


> My 300G Maxtor drive just died after three years of fine service. Can I have the link to the image please?


PM Sent


----------



## earlybirddisco

I am in need a philips hdr112 image can someone please send me a link?. Thanks.


----------



## steveroe

earlybirddisco said:


> I am in need a philips hdr112 image can someone please send me a link?. Thanks.


Sorry earlybird, as the thread title says, we only deal with UK TiVos here. Suggest you try in the american forum.


----------



## darnold11

Hi,

After many years of not going near my Tivo it won't go past the 'just a few more seconds screen'....possibly due to recent thunderstorm.

Never has need to open up the Tivo until now but I assume I will need the image (40gb Quantum drive) can someone PM me on where I could get the drive image (was after one that supported mode 0 if at all possible).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wonder_lander

darnold11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After many years of not going near my Tivo it won't go past the 'just a few more seconds screen'....possibly due to recent thunderstorm.
> 
> Never has need to open up the Tivo until now but I assume I will need the image (40gb Quantum drive) can someone PM me on where I could get the drive image (was after one that supported mode 0 if at all possible).
> 
> Thanks for your help!


PM Sent!


----------



## Pete77

darnold11 said:


> Never has need to open up the Tivo until now but I assume I will need the image (40gb Quantum drive) can someone PM me on where I could get the drive image (was after one that supported mode 0 if at all possible).
> 
> Thanks for your help!


To do it yourself you will need to use the image you have been sent the link for by Wonder_Lander plus follow the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html

Alternatively if you find the idea of replacing the Tivo hard drive yourself daunting (as someone who has not taken the lid off your Tivo box in several years) then you may be pleasantly surprised by the fairly cheap pre-prepared hard drive upgrade prices for the base smallest 160GB drive hard drive size if you check out www.tivocentral.co.uk, www.tivoheaven.co.uk or www.tivoland.com


----------



## blindlemon

darnold11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After many years of not going near my Tivo it won't go past the 'just a few more seconds screen'....possibly due to recent thunderstorm.


I would think your modem is fried rather than your hard drive as the TiVo will often hang at the modem test stage (during "almost there...") if the modem is knocked out by a storm.

You need to delete the modemtest program to see if this is the case, and if it is, you will need to fit a network card - eg. a cachecard - to get your updates via the internet rather than the phone.

To delete the file without using a network card, unplug your main (boot) drive from your PC to avoid the danger of booting into Windows by accident and install your TiVo "A" drive into the PC on any IDE port except Primary Master. Then boot from a CD that does byteswapping by default - eg. the NIC install CD from SiliconDust (http://download.silicondust.com/tivo/nic_cd_20050218.iso).

Now mount the TiVo system partition by typing

mkdir /mnt/tivo
mount /dev/hdx4 /mnt/tivo

where hdx is hdb, hdc or hdd depending on whether you have installed the drive as Primary Slave, Secondary Master or Secondary Slave. If you get an error from the mkdir command ignore it. If you get an error from the mount command, retry it using a 7 instead of a 4.

You should now have the TiVo system partition mounted at /mnt/tivo so navigate to the /tvbin directory by typing

cd /mnt/tivo/tvbin

then check for the existence of the modemtest file with

ls

If it's there, then don't delete it; rename it - eg.

mv modemtest modemtest.old

Now close down linux by typing

halt

and put the drive back in your TiVo to see whether it was a modem problem.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> You need to delete the modemtest program to see if this is the case, and if it is, you will need to fit a network card - eg. a cachecard - to get your updates via the internet rather than the phone.


Or a TurboNZ card for about 32GBP delivered which you can find on a certain well known website by typing in Turbonet as the search command.

Well done to blindlemon though for reminding us that a failed modem due to a lightning strike is the most likely cause of this error message. A lightning strike during a hail storm brought a huge tree down round the corner from here on Good Friday.


----------



## glolouest

Hi, my Thomson PVR10 drive (40Gb) died on me, does anyone has an image? Thanks.


----------



## blindlemon

I'm sure wonder_lander will be along soon with his link to a free image. 

There are other options available, but I'm not allowed to advertise them here


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> I'm sure wonder_lander will be along soon with his link to a free image.
> 
> There are other options available, but I'm not allowed to advertise them here


I thought your post was an advert judging from the website (www.tivoheaven.co.uk) listed under your forum name?

The other sites the previous poster might be interested in for pre prepared hard drive upgrades are www.tivocentral.co.uk and www.tivoland.com


----------



## Wonder_lander

glolouest said:


> Hi, my Thomson PVR10 drive (40Gb) died on me, does anyone has an image? Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## glolouest

Thanks folks !

Now I am facing issues with the images: 
I am using mfstools 2.0 which works fine using an US tivo image (I also have a Philips serie 1);
But when I am using the UK image from the thomson, I have:

mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo48uk.bak /dev/hdb
Restore failed: Unknown backup format

I tried on a 80 Gb or 120 Gb drives. What I am doing wrong ?


----------



## blindlemon

glolouest said:


> mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo48uk.bak /dev/hdb
> Restore failed: Unknown backup format


The command looks OK to me (although I normally don't put a space between the "-r" and "4") - are you sure the backup is valid?


----------



## Pete77

glolouest said:


> I tried on a 80 Gb or 120 Gb drives. What I am doing wrong ?


Have you tried following the step by step guide for UK Tivo drive preparation at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html?


----------



## glolouest

Well I don't get it:
I tried pete77 advise and even used mfstools2 for large drives and used the restore command instead the mfsrestore one, but same result.
Looks like blinlemon is right, my uk images are incorrects.
But I got them from Wonder_lander and I don't think I am the first one to use it.
I have re-downloaded it but I got the same file size.


----------



## blindlemon

What size is the file? I would expect around 320mb for a fully compressed UK image.


----------



## glolouest

tivo.bak: 324 883 kb
tivo48.bak: 367 984 kb
=> both are failing


----------



## blindlemon

- Are they zipfiles? Maybe you need to decompress them first?
- Where are you trying to read them from?


----------



## elwell

Upgraded HDD back to the 160G and forgot to add the lba48 back on (drive was away for warranty repair)

now tivo hangs at a few minutes more... 

Please can someone pm me details of an image?


Ta


----------



## Wonder_lander

elwell said:


> Upgraded HDD back to the 160G and forgot to add the lba48 back on (drive was away for warranty repair)
> 
> now tivo hangs at a few minutes more...
> 
> Please can someone pm me details of an image?
> 
> Ta


sent


----------



## jed

Please can someone furnish me with an image for a replacement 40Gb drive (the original has started playing up). Preferably with up to date version 2.5.5, but I'll take anything if it comes to it.
Thanks,
Jed


----------



## Wonder_lander

jed said:


> Please can someone furnish me with an image for a replacement 40Gb drive (the original has started playing up). Preferably with up to date version 2.5.5, but I'll take anything if it comes to it.
> Thanks,
> Jed


PM Sent


----------



## Tintop2K

Hi all, my 120GB hard drive died. I've taken an image of it, but when restoring to a new drive, I get a segmentation fault error once the restore has finished and it's trying to clean up. I take it this means it's fubared?

I've got an old backup from when I first upgraded my Tivo (without all the hacks ). Will this work OK or do I need a new image from here?


----------



## Wonder_lander

The old backup should do the trick

If you need the image just reply and I'll send you a pm


----------



## Tintop2K

Well it looks like my backup image that I've been saving all these years is borked as well 

Can you PM the location of a new image to me please? Going to read up on backing up my season passes and /var/hack directory as well


----------



## Wonder_lander

Tintop2K said:


> Well it looks like my backup image that I've been saving all these years is borked as well
> 
> Can you PM the location of a new image to me please? Going to read up on backing up my season passes and /var/hack directory as well


PM Sent


----------



## Tintop2K

Back up and running. Thank you so much 

Now to put all the hacks back on...


----------



## bluewomble

I think I might have fried my drives in the process of trying to replace them...

Could someone send me a link to an image? 2.5.5a if anyone's got it...

Thanks,
Ash.


----------



## poggs

Can I have the link please?

Want to create a back up drive before playing with tivoweb.


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM's sent


----------



## Heuer

TiVo died and my backup image seems to be corrupt. Image please?


----------



## Wonder_lander

Heuer said:


> TiVo died and my backup image seems to be corrupt. Image please?


PM Sent


----------



## napm

Is it possible for someone to send me the link for the image files please, as the one I had used in the past is no longer working.

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

napm said:


> Is it possible for someone to send me the link for the image files please, as the one I had used in the past is no longer working.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## ibound

I'd be very grateful if someone could pm me a link to an image file?


----------



## Wonder_lander

ibound said:


> I'd be very grateful if someone could pm me a link to an image file?


PM Sent


----------



## due77

i need an image for hdr 212.. any help would be great.. pm me.. thanks


----------



## steveroe

due77 said:


> i need an image for hdr 212.. any help would be great.. pm me.. thanks


Sorry, (as per the thread title) we only have UK images here, suggest trying the US forums.


----------



## patshone

Hello,

I have just inherited a Thompson PVR10K Series 1 which doesn't seem to want to boot up. It's cycling around a gsod.

Could I possibly have a link to a new image?

many thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

patshone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just inherited a Thompson PVR10K Series 1 which doesn't seem to want to boot up. It's cycling around a gsod.
> 
> Could I possibly have a link to a new image?
> 
> many thanks


PM Sent


----------



## gjh

Hi. I never did get around to upgrading just for disk size... I can live with basic quality.

The drive died.

Please help me out with an image. The old drive is one of the 40Gig quantum fireball ones. UK Tivo, obviously.

Thanks!
Greg

gregharewood ..... mac.com


----------



## Wonder_lander

PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

gjh said:


> Hi. I never did get around to upgrading just for disk size... I can live with basic quality.


If you have postponed upgrading yourself for this long you might also consider it worth paying the difference to get a pre-prepared drive you can simply drop in. Prices have come down a lot lately for pre-prepared drives.

Chech out both the www.tivocentral.co.uk and www.tivoheaven.co.uk websites.


----------



## Fred1

120G HDD looks like it has died - could someone post me an image please?

Many thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Fred1 said:


> 120G HDD looks like it has died - could someone post me an image please?
> 
> Many thanks


PM Sent


----------



## woldsweather

scgf said:


> I think you would all do better to buy a pre-configured drive from PaceLink. A 120GB Samsung hard drive costs 99 quid + VAT and is a simple drop-in replacement for any UK TiVo.
> 
> www.pacelink.co.uk


So are you saying you can buy a prepared HD and take the old one out and put the new one in and it's as easy as that? Is it as easy as with a PC which I have done.

Would I need to know whether I have 1 or 2 drives before I order? I seem to remember this isn't easy to work out either?


----------



## Wonder_lander

woldsweather said:


> So are you saying you can buy a prepared HD and take the old one out and put the new one in and it's as easy as that? Is it as easy as with a PC which I have done.
> 
> Would I need to know whether I have 1 or 2 drives before I order? I seem to remember this isn't easy to work out either?


You just buy the new drive and drop it in.

If you already have 2 drives then you take them both out and replace them with the one.

Other suppliers can provide a ready prepared drive if you take a look around the forums, I'm sure Pete will be along shortly to give you details!

Do remember that you will lose everything you have including recordings, season passes and wishlists


----------



## Pete77

Wonder_lander said:


> If you already have 2 drives then you take them both out and replace them with the one.
> 
> Other suppliers can provide a ready prepared drive if you take a look around the forums, I'm sure Pete will be along shortly to give you details!


As Wonder_lander so accurately forecast here I am to suggest that Pacelink is not really the best place to get a replacement hard drive you can just drop in after wielding a screwdriver to open your Tivo. It appears Pacelink aren't really active in the market any more and their prices for replacement drives are very expensive and limited to one size. They also don't include extras like Endpad as standard features on their pre-prepared drives unlike two of the other suppliers.

You are probably best off looking at www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoheaven.co.uk, who have the widest range of hard drive upgrade choices and offer a very quick service in terms of providing a replacement Tivo hard drive that you can just drop in.

There is another prepared replacement drive supplier - www.tivoland.com - but they also don't really seem to be quite as active in the market these days.

You could also do it yourself a bit more cheaply (especially for larger hard drive sizes) but with probably a lot more hassle and heartache following the guide at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html


----------



## SJBrooks

Could someone please send me a image of 2.5.5a please 

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Wonder_lander

SJBrooks said:


> Could someone please send me a image of 2.5.5a please
> 
> Thanks,
> Simon


PM Sent


----------



## TivoTown

Could someone send me a link to the standard UK image please?

My drive is now whining and I fear the worst.

thanks!


----------



## Wonder_lander

TivoTown said:


> Could someone send me a link to the standard UK image please?
> 
> My drive is now whining and I fear the worst.
> 
> thanks!


PM Sent


----------



## GavinP

Please can you also send me a PM to the UK software as a disk failure has necessitated a rebuild, thanks very much.


----------



## Wonder_lander

GavinP said:


> Please can you also send me a PM to the UK software as a disk failure has necessitated a rebuild, thanks very much.


PM Sent


----------



## TrainManG

Could somebody, please, send a PM to link me to the original 2.5.5 software as I'm rebuilding one of my TiVo's assembled from many bits.

I would be most grateful.

Geoff.


----------



## Wonder_lander

TrainManG said:


> Could somebody, please, send a PM to link me to the original 2.5.5 software as I'm rebuilding one of my TiVo's assembled from many bits.
> 
> I would be most grateful.
> 
> Geoff.


Sent chap!


----------



## weenyd

Hi,
can someone PM a link for image please? My hard drive has just bit the dust :-(
Thanks in advance


----------



## mikerr

Wonder_lander said:


> Do remember that you will lose everything you have including recordings, season passes and wishlists


the above mentioned suppliers will transfer recordings and settings accross too if you post your old drives to them. :up::up:


----------



## Wonder_lander

weenyd said:


> Hi,
> can someone PM a link for image please? My hard drive has just bit the dust :-(
> Thanks in advance


PM Sent


----------



## Wonder_lander

mikerr said:


> the above mentioned suppliers will transfer recordings and settings accross too if you post your old drives to them. :up::up:


Indeedy, providing you existing drive is OK then it can all be copied over or else you can just backup your own drive and restore it to the new disk.


----------



## katman

I'd be very grateful if someone could pm me a link to an image file please

Got a new 250Gb drive I want to load up. My Tivo is SW 2.5.5-01-1-023

Many thanks. Keith


----------



## Wonder_lander

katman said:


> I'd be very grateful if someone could pm me a link to an image file please
> 
> Got a new 250Gb drive I want to load up. My Tivo is SW 2.5.5-01-1-023
> 
> Many thanks. Keith


PM Sent


----------



## katman

Thanks Wonder_lander


----------



## TCM2007

Howdy. Could do with a clean 2.5.5 image, if you'd be so kind.

One with Turbonet drivers already on would be even kinder!


----------



## Wonder_lander

TCM2007 said:


> Howdy. Could do with a clean 2.5.5 image, if you'd be so kind.
> 
> One with Turbonet drivers already on would be even kinder!


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Howdy. Could do with a clean 2.5.5 image, if you'd be so kind.


Did the hard drive on your prized possession fail before it found a new home on Ebay then.



> One with Turbonet drivers already on would be even kinder!


I believe that product is known as Hooch from Tivoheaven but he charges £20 for it. Although believe it or not a long time ago he did offer me a free copy of the said item.


----------



## bobbymobile

Hi can I get a link to the tivo image please? green light on the front but nothing else. Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

bobbymobile said:


> Hi can I get a link to the tivo image please? green light on the front but nothing else. Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## TrainManG

Hi there. Thanks for the PM'd link you sent me a while ago. Could you PM the the string you use to extract the image to a new drive. Been having some problems getting it written.

Geoff.


----------



## mikerr

Code:


restore -s 300 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc


----------



## TrainManG

mikerr said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> restore -s 300 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc


Thanks.


----------



## msui772

I could really do with a 2.5.5 image, Please Please Please... if you'd be so kind.

One with Turbonet drivers already on would be even more appreciated... but really anything that can fit into 160 GB drive would be appreciated...

I was so convinced I could fix my father's Tivo with a backup of my own but then I discovered I couldn't shrink my 2x120GB image on to a single 160 GB drive.... ( I thought by "original" the hinsdale howto meant "before first any upgrades"...)
And of course I discovered that I had stupidly overwritten my 40G original trying to save my PC last year... and lost my backup re-imaging my macbook :-( Quite comic really.... 

Thanks in advance! 

Michael


----------



## romanpj

Ditto that last request please.

Managed to screw a working 40gb disk while trying to copy it too another 40gb disk.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## msui772

Oh well - looks like I'll support the hooch development ;-)
Unfortunately paypal won't take my card today so it'll probably be a while before I finally get this sorted 

Michael


----------



## Wonder_lander

Sorry guys, missed my e-mail update on the thread

PM's Sent


----------



## msui772

You are a most generous!  Thanks a lot! Now all I have to do is remember all the hoops I went through to automatically send the PIN for the movie channels but that's another story


----------



## romanpj

Got it. Many thanks. 

Just gotta figure out how to use it (and find the time  ).


----------



## afrokiwi

Hello all,

Is there a 2.5.5a image available with Turbonet drivers? 

Thanks in advance

Me


----------



## romanpj

Many thanks for the image. Got it on the drive successfully and seems to be working OK. But stuck on 'Guided Setup' phone call. Is the image from a networked Tivo?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

afrokiwi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is there a 2.5.5a image available with Turbonet drivers?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Me


I dont currently have a working 2.5.5a image, sorry


----------



## Wonder_lander

romanpj said:


> Many thanks for the image. Got it on the drive successfully and seems to be working OK. But stuck on 'Guided Setup' phone call. Is the image from a networked Tivo?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Image is from a standard 40gb Tivo


----------



## romanpj

> Originally Posted by romanpj View Post
> Many thanks for the image. Got it on the drive successfully and seems to be working OK. But stuck on 'Guided Setup' phone call. Is the image from a networked Tivo?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Image is from a standard 40gb Tivo
Click to expand...

How about the lba48 image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

romanpj said:


> How about the lba48 image?


Not sure on that one to be fair, somebody uploaded that for me.


----------



## mikerr

Even if network drivers (turbonet or cachecard) are installed on a tivo hard drive 
it will still use the dialup modem if your tivo doesn't have a cachecard/turbonet installed.


----------



## AMc

wonderlander said:


> I dont currently have a working 2.5.5a image, sorry


Did the image I FTPed back to you not work? I still have it but I've never used it. If it's junk I'll delete it.


----------



## romanpj

> Originally Posted by romanpj View Post
> How about the lba48 image?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on that one to be fair, somebody uploaded that for me.
Click to expand...

FYI it is from a networked Tivo using Sky with an IP of 192.168.1.200 (255.255.255.0). All working OK now, thanks again.



> Originally Posted by mikerr
> Even if network drivers (turbonet or cachecard) are installed on a tivo hard drive it will still use the dialup modem if your tivo doesn't have a cachecard/turbonet installed.


But if the recipient Tivo does have a network card then it might not work. If I'd known in advance that the donor image was a networked Tivo then I'd have saved myself some work and worry by knowing I needed to run the nic_install immediately after putting the image on the new drive and before trying to run the 'Guided Setup'.


----------



## Wonder_lander

AMc said:


> Did the image I FTPed back to you not work? I still have it but I've never used it. If it's junk I'll delete it.


Not sure if it was the image you supplied, can you confirm the size?


----------



## Wonder_lander

romanpj said:


> FYI it is from a networked Tivo using Sky with an IP of 192.168.1.200 (255.255.255.0). All working OK now, thanks again.
> 
> But if the recipient Tivo does have a network card then it might not work. If I'd known in advance that the donor image was a networked Tivo then I'd have saved myself some work and worry by knowing I needed to run the nic_install immediately after putting the image on the new drive and before trying to run the 'Guided Setup'.


Apologies for not knowing the exact source of the image. Glad you are all up and running OK!


----------



## romanpj

No apology needed,  I really appreciate you providing the image. :up:


----------



## AMc

tivo255a.bak 292 MB (306,380,800 bytes)

I also have
tivo.bak 317 MB (332,680,180 bytes)
tvolba48.bak 359 MB (376,814,830 bytes)

All downloaded from you back in late 2006 in preparation for upgrading my parents disk that Christmas. They turned out not to need 255a 
IIRC I ended up being able to backup their settings so I may never have tested any of those images.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Yeah I think as the 255a image is much smaller then the other standard images so is corrupt/incomplete


----------



## gallen9

could I get a copy of the 2.5.5 image please?

cheers


----------



## gallen9

sorry to bump this one back up but after about 4 hours of fiddling, it now looks like my old spare original drive is toast too so the image really would help...

martin

ps thanks for help on other threads.


----------



## blindlemon

I tried to PM you but you have them switched off!

Email me for an alternative if you are in a hurry


----------



## gallen9

Sorry about that - always wondered why I never got any PMs 

I am in a wee bit of a hurry - if tivo's not up and running by Eastenders tomorrow, I'll be for the high jump!


----------



## Wonder_lander

gallen9 said:


> Sorry about that - always wondered why I never got any PMs
> 
> I am in a wee bit of a hurry - if tivo's not up and running by Eastenders tomorrow, I'll be for the high jump!


PM Sent!


----------



## ascorbic

Hi,
I would be very grateful if someone could make available a 2.5.5 image for me.
Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Wonder_lander

ascorbic said:


> Hi,
> I would be very grateful if someone could make available a 2.5.5 image for me.
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


PM Sent


----------



## fletchrocks2003

Hi,

My original TiVo A drive has bought it after about 5 years of loyal service. I fitted a second drive a couple of years ago and that one is all good.

Please could I have an image for a new A drive. Is it possible to get one that knows about the B drive?

Thanks,
Fletch


----------



## Wonder_lander

fletchrocks2003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My original TiVo A drive has bought it after about 5 years of loyal service. I fitted a second drive a couple of years ago and that one is all good.
> 
> Please could I have an image for a new A drive. Is it possible to get one that knows about the B drive?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fletch


PM Sent. I think you need to do a full restore of both disks but someone else should be able to provide further information if you start a new thread


----------



## Craig B

Hi, could someone please let me have a 255 drive image please? I have a single disk machine that is going to be a 160gig, my drive has failed and the backups I have aren't working once restored. Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

Craig B said:


> Hi, could someone please let me have a 255 drive image please? I have a single disk machine that is going to be a 160gig, my drive has failed and the backups I have aren't working once restored. Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Notion

Sorry, any chance I have a 2.5.5 image or similar with Turbonet drivers if possible. Trying to make use of my 400gb drive and it's all gone horribly wrong! (but enjoying learning on route; possibly a little too late )


----------



## Wonder_lander

Notion said:


> Sorry, any chance I have a 2.5.5 image or similar with Turbonet drivers if possible. Trying to make use of my 400gb drive and it's all gone horribly wrong! (but enjoying learning on route; possibly a little too late )


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

Notion said:


> Sorry, any chance I have a 2.5.5 image or similar with Turbonet drivers if possible. Trying to make use of my 400gb drive and it's all gone horribly wrong! (but enjoying learning on route; possibly a little too late )


You might want to take a look at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html for more assistance with how to carry out this upgrade.

Or if you start another thread indicating where you are getting stuck I am sure other members of the forum will try and help you out.


----------



## Notion

I got stuck on the Tivo "powering up" screen after doing the upgrade; the disks are brand new and I've done a full format so I really hope it isn't faulty hard disks. Weirdly it all worked at the 137gb limit, just not when trying to increase it further (in fact I'm using 2x400gb). I think starting again is probably the best method though as my hacking skills have improved over the years and I suspect that my current Tivo image was on borrowed time due to me muddling through previously! Cheers tho - much appreciated. And thanks to wonder_lander for the image of course (donation wired to the charity of his choice).


----------



## Pete77

Did you reconnect the IDE cable to the Tivo motherboard the right way round? Unlike the hard drive PIN sockets it lets you connect it either way and one is wrong, causing your Tivo to stop at powering up as it cannot detect the drives.


----------



## Notion

Pete77 said:


> Did you reconnect the IDE cable to the Tivo motherboard the right way round? Unlike the hard drive PIN sockets it lets you connect it either way and one is wrong, causing your Tivo to stop at powering up as it cannot detect the drives.


Definitely not the IDE cables as they have the clip things to make sure they are in the right way (and I had the jumpers set); the images worked a treat though so I have 973 hours of recording space...  Lots of Radio 4 to Tivo search through and work out what I will be interested in


----------



## xellos2099

Anyone here got a working dsr7000 image? I tried gackingup mine but the hdd is corrupted so it is unextractable.


----------



## steveroe

Sorry - as per the thread title "UK TiVo's only" in here.

Try here in the DirecTV Receiver with TiVo forum.


----------



## limbob

Hi

I desperately need a 2.5.5 image (with LBA 48 kernel and Cachecard drivers if possible). 

Thanks in advance!



Limbob


----------



## Wonder_lander

limbob said:


> Hi
> 
> I desperately need a 2.5.5 image (with LBA 48 kernel and Cachecard drivers if possible).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Limbob


pm sent


----------



## warrenrb

Could I get an 2.5.5 image file please?

Thanks!


----------



## warrenrb

I'm feeling a little left out. Any chance of a 'PM sent' please?


----------



## jeffrosie

Hey guys,

Okay I've posted elsewhere, people keep pointing to here...

I have dead 2 HD Tivo
Tivo A - 500 G
Tivo B - 160 G

Diagnostics show B disk is toasted. I don't care for any of my settings or recordings, just want to reconfigure Tivo to use the 1 good disk. I believe I need an Image for that config...can someone help me out please?

Cheers,
jeff


----------



## jeffrosie

Anyone home? Bueller?

Sorry for being impatient, I have the time today and was hoping to have this ready for John Stewart tonight...

Cheers,


----------



## ColinYounger

If you're REALLY determined, you can visit TiVoHeaven and look for Hooch! £20 gets a download.

Otherwise, you'll have to wait for the Image Banker, I'm afraid.


----------



## AMc

If you're really at a loose end I would try to get a backup of your existing set up - it might work and will save you a guided setup
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html


----------



## Wonder_lander

sorry guys I am in California scattering my mums ashes so haven't been checking this thread. 

I have sent jeff and warren a pm for the standard images so I hope they get back up and running soon

Again apologies for the delay and I will be back in England by the end of the week.


----------



## warrenrb

No need to apologise - I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for the PM.


----------



## jeffrosie

Cheers Wonder_lander - sorry to be so impatient - this bloody thing has almost got me a divorce!

Image on disk, setup complete! Rock and roll. 

Cheers guys,

Jeff


----------



## jaydeeman

..can anyone be so kind as to send me a link of the Hooch image download (2.5.5) please!!!

Many thanks


----------



## RichardJH

Hooch is only available to purchase see http://www.tivoheaven.com/


----------



## Cookiez

Would anyone be so kind as to point me to a 2.5.5 image please.
I would really appreciate one with no hacks installed, Trying to eliminate a problem.

Thanks in advance

Cookiez


----------



## Wonder_lander

Cookiez said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to point me to a 2.5.5 image please.
> I would really appreciate one with no hacks installed, Trying to eliminate a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cookiez


PM Sent


----------



## KaosUK

Anybody able to point me to a 2.5.5 image (Serial PPP etc enabled)


----------



## Wonder_lander

KaosUK said:


> Anybody able to point me to a 2.5.5 image (Serial PPP etc enabled)


PM Sent for standard image


----------



## KaosUK

Caught me unawares there, wasnt expecting a reply so quickly. :up:


----------



## jeffrosie

Can I get a 2.5.5 image please...

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Wonder_lander

jeffrosie said:


> Can I get a 2.5.5 image please...
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


PM Sent


----------



## ksheena

Has anyone got an image for a Thompson series1 tivo with (preferably with the cachecard)?
I'd really appreciate it. 

Have a good Xmas and Newyear.


----------



## Pete77

ksheena said:


> Has anyone got an image for a Thompson series1 tivo with (preferably with the cachecard)? I'd really appreciate it.


www.tivoheaven.com/hooch will sell you a download called Hooch that includes the Cachecard drivers for £20

Alternatively follow the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html and www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html


----------



## Wonder_lander

ksheena said:


> Has anyone got an image for a Thompson series1 tivo with (preferably with the cachecard)?
> I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Have a good Xmas and Newyear.


PM Sent


----------



## a_tivo_noob

i think i know the answer to this, but can I create an image of my Tivo 'over the network' or do i need to get off my bum and whip the drive out and put it in my PC?


----------



## ksheena

Wonder_lander.

Thanks for the image it hsa saved my tivo from going to the tip.
I would PM you but I've not posted enough to be able to reply.

Thanks again


----------



## Wonder_lander

ksheena said:


> Wonder_lander.
> 
> Thanks for the image it hsa saved my tivo from going to the tip.
> I would PM you but I've not posted enough to be able to reply.
> 
> Thanks again


No worries, glad I could be of assistance!! Happy New Year!


----------



## ciper

I would like a clean backup image of a UK TiVo for preservation purposes. 
It will be available for end users to download if you know where to look.

If you have a clean image (or images if there are more than one hardware rev) let me know and we'll figure out how to get it copied over 

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

ciper said:


> I would like a clean backup image of a UK TiVo for preservation purposes.
> It will be available for end users to download if you know where to look.
> 
> If you have a clean image (or images if there are more than one hardware rev) let me know and we'll figure out how to get it copied over
> 
> Thanks


I have a few images, but their state is 'unknown.' I've recently had a few requests for InstantCake for the UK TiVo's and would be happy to look into working on a version or two. I do not know what the hardware compatibility issues are on these units (they are the only units we don't have).

Has anyone confirmed that we can, or can't use these images on the old Series1 standalone boxes (just for testing) and that configuration for TurboNet anc CacheCards are the same?

Lou


----------



## ciper

tivoupgrade said:


> Has anyone confirmed that we can, or can't use these images on the old Series1 standalone boxes (just for testing) and that configuration for TurboNet anc CacheCards are the same?


I wouldn't mind to test a UK image on a US TiVo but I'd think there would be issues getting video output.

I would hope one of the UK users would see this thread and give me a copy of the image they've already used.


----------



## ukuser17

My main Tivo seems to have died and I seem to be having trouble imaging from the drives in my 2nd Tivo. I think at this stage I'd like to try a known good backup. Is anyone able to help me get a copy of a standard 2.5.5 image?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

ukuser17 said:


> My main Tivo seems to have died and I seem to be having trouble imaging from the drives in my 2nd Tivo. I think at this stage I'd like to try a known good backup. Is anyone able to help me get a copy of a standard 2.5.5 image?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM Sent!


----------



## son_t

Could someone send me a link of a UK Tivo 2.5.5 operating system, please?

My problem is described here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7088340#post7088340


----------



## Wonder_lander

son_t said:


> Could someone send me a link of a UK Tivo 2.5.5 operating system, please?
> 
> My problem is described here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7088340#post7088340


PM Sent


----------



## flanker2

Sorry not enough posts to PM.

Just after a test image - pref. with Turbonet, LBA etc. but will be really grateful for anything.

TIA


----------



## Wonder_lander

flanker2 said:


> Sorry not enough posts to PM.
> 
> Just after a test image - pref. with Turbonet, LBA etc. but will be really grateful for anything.
> 
> TIA


PM Sent


----------



## a_tivo_noob

this is a long shot i guess... and it may come across as being lazy but i've banged my head against the wall for so long getting all this stuff running, that I haven't got the energy to do it again... so any help to cut the work out would be appreciated

anyways, due to repeated frozen screens, i'd like to try re-imaging just to make sure there's no corruption... currently have:

2.5.5 image (for 120gb drive so no LBA)
Cachecard (v2)
Mode 0 enabled (default settings)
vserver (can't remember how i set this up  )
Tivoweb
End-pad

anyone got anything close to that?

sorry for being a cheeky pig!


----------



## Wonder_lander

a_tivo_noob said:


> this is a long shot i guess... and it may come across as being lazy but i've banged my head against the wall for so long getting all this stuff running, that I haven't got the energy to do it again... so any help to cut the work out would be appreciated
> 
> anyways, due to repeated frozen screens, i'd like to try re-imaging just to make sure there's no corruption... currently have:
> 
> 2.5.5 image (for 120gb drive so no LBA)
> Cachecard (v2)
> Mode 0 enabled (default settings)
> vserver (can't remember how i set this up  )
> Tivoweb
> End-pad
> 
> anyone got anything close to that?
> 
> sorry for being a cheeky pig!


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

a_tivo_noob said:


> anyone got anything close to that?
> 
> sorry for being a cheeky pig!


You could try www.tivoheaven.com/hooch as that does most of what you want but the download will cost you £19.99 compared to this thread's basic imsage download, in conjunction with the www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html guide and other www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo guides, being free of charge.


----------



## a_tivo_noob

yeah Pete... i could do it all again from scratch to be honest but it would just wind me up when i find out it was just the hard drive / psu / cachecard (etc etc) all along! 

BUT

i'm a tight fisted git so would prefer to persevere if push came to shove as beats paying twenty squid

will knock out the other factors first i think and then work on the basic image link i've been sent (thanks wonder_lander)


----------



## Puma

Got home today to find my tivo had hung on recording
A reboot and now sticks at : Almost there. A few more seconds please... 

Suppose its a good a time as any to updgrade the hdd 

Can any kind soul pm me a link with a uk tivo image backup 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Wonder_lander

Puma said:


> Got home today to find my tivo had hung on recording
> A reboot and now sticks at : Almost there. A few more seconds please...
> 
> Suppose its a good a time as any to updgrade the hdd
> 
> Can any kind soul pm me a link with a uk tivo image backup
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


PM Sent


----------



## Puma

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


Thank you  :up:


----------



## poppadave

Would someone send me the link for a 2.5.5 image please, if possible with turbonet drivers, as my mate has just sent me one to install on my machine and I think I might as well fit a bigger hd at the same time.

Thanks in advance,

Paul.


----------



## Wonder_lander

poppadave said:


> Would someone send me the link for a 2.5.5 image please, if possible with turbonet drivers, as my mate has just sent me one to install on my machine and I think I might as well fit a bigger hd at the same time.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Paul.


PM Sent


----------



## poppadave

Thanks very much for that, super-fast service.

Paul


----------



## gumboe

Hi is anyone able to help with a link to a 2.5.5a image for a uk Thomson series 1 Tivo. My hard disk croaked it 2 weeks ago and I now realise how important it is that I should have performed a backup.


----------



## velocitysurfer1

My twin 120gb TiVo is dying, and I've lost the original 40gb disk. Can somone help with a 2.5.5 image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

gumboe said:


> Hi is anyone able to help with a link to a 2.5.5a image for a uk Thomson series 1 Tivo. My hard disk croaked it 2 weeks ago and I now realise how important it is that I should have performed a backup.


Unfortunately I don't have a good 2.5.5a backup image available


----------



## Wonder_lander

velocitysurfer1 said:


> My twin 120gb TiVo is dying, and I've lost the original 40gb disk. Can somone help with a 2.5.5 image?


PM Sent


----------



## gumboe

Ok thanks anyway Wonder_lander, do you think I could use a stock 2.5.5 image and ring Tivo CS and ask them to do whatever it was they did originally so that my Tivo updated itself with the 2.5.5a image?


----------



## Wonder_lander

gumboe said:


> Ok thanks anyway Wonder_lander, do you think I could use a stock 2.5.5 image and ring Tivo CS and ask them to do whatever it was they did originally so that my Tivo updated itself with the 2.5.5a image?


I will pm you the standard image link.

I think because CS has your version as 2.5.5a the first time it does a daily call after you restore the 2.5.5 image it will realise it needs upgrading and will download it. Maybe create a new thread to check before you do the restore though!


----------



## gumboe

Wonder_lander said:


> I will pm you the standard image link.
> 
> I think because CS has your version as 2.5.5a the first time it does a daily call after you restore the 2.5.5 image it will realise it needs upgrading and will download it. Maybe create a new thread to check before you do the restore though!


Thanks - I'll certainly do that. I'm sure others would like to know.


----------



## BrianHughes

Yes, that's what will happen but if you're using a disk more than 137GB you'll crash and burn as the downloaded version won't have the LBA 48 kernel.


----------



## gumboe

BrianHughes said:


> Yes, that's what will happen but if you're using a disk more than 137GB you'll crash and burn as the downloaded version won't have the LBA 48 kernel.


I believe I have the 48bit LBA version of the standard 2.5.5 uk tivo. Do you think this will be ok installing on a 160Gb drive? I then hope to get the Tivo to dial home and hopefully it will download version 2.5.5a.


----------



## BrianHughes

gumboe said:


> I believe I have the 48bit LBA version of the standard 2.5.5 uk tivo. Do you think this will be ok installing on a 160Gb drive? I then hope to get the Tivo to dial home and hopefully it will download version 2.5.5a.


You need the 48bit LBA version to access all of your 160GB drive but when Tivo dials up it'll realise you need version 2.5.5a, download & install it. Then it'll be using a non 48bit LBA version to access your hard drive & since it can't access the bit beyond 137GB it'll overwrite random bits of your drive when it tries to write there.

I personally would ask BlindLemon for advice. He's extremely helpful - he may even have a version of Hooch (which sets up the disk for you, complete with tivoweb etc) with 2.5.5a on it. His site is tivoheaven.com


----------



## gumboe

Hi Wonder_lander and Brian, thanks for all your help with this - it really is appreciated. I've managed to get a copy of the 2.5.5a software off my original 40Gb Quantum drive from my Tivo. Although the drive was ropey enough for the Tivo to keep freezing up it was good enough for me to get the s/w image off of it. Anyway using the mfslive cd I restored the image onto my replacement hdd - which wasn't a 160Gb drive but only 120Gb.

It's a hitachi 7200rpm 120Gb that's a lot noisier than the original drive - so I'll be looking to get something quieter soon - maybe a western digital greenpower drive? I think they spin slower than 7200rpm.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Pete77

gumboe said:


> It's a hitachi 7200rpm 120Gb that's a lot noisier than the original drive - so I'll be looking to get something quieter soon - maybe a western digital greenpower drive? I think they spin slower than 7200rpm.


They are 5400rpm but you also need a suitable IDE to SATA converter. An advanced search for "Green Power" or SATA on the Tivo UK forum section ought to return a lot of relevant threads to read through.

www.tivocentral.co.uk and www.tivoheaven.co.uk will sell you one of these drives pre-prepared and the converter for it but its quite a lot more expensive than doing it all yourself.


----------



## healeydave

gumboe said:


> I believe I have the 48bit LBA version of the standard 2.5.5 uk tivo. Do you think this will be ok installing on a 160Gb drive? I then hope to get the Tivo to dial home and hopefully it will download version 2.5.5a.


Its no problem if you need 2.5.5a but only have a 2.5.5 image.
there are a couple of options:

Firstly you can search some old threads on here on how to simply apply the 2.5.5a changes to a 2.5.5 image (before you let Tivo Dial home)

or

Secondly, let Tivo dial home and update you to 2.5.5a. This will equip you with 2.5.5a but in doing so will put the old kernel back on, so all you need to do is re-apply the LBA48 kernel and your done.

e.g.
./tpip -k vmlinux.px -s /dev/hdx

Where x = the device your Tivo drive is on.
Primary Slave = /dev/hdb
Secondary Master = /dev/hdc
Secondayr Salve = /dev/hdd


----------



## lucy_t

Tried all weekend to get tivo back, just getting a failed to load listings once tivo has tried to index it's download. Gone from upgraded 160GB disk, tried an alternate 160GB disk, with the upgraded image. Tried creating an image from my original A+B drives and putting this on the 160GB disk with tiger and large mfs, still no good!!!

Please can you PM me a good 2.5.5 image so I can try it and I have a 40GB disk spare I can try using tigers tools.

Thanks again to all those on the forums for their help


----------



## Wonder_lander

lucy_t said:


> Tried all weekend to get tivo back, just getting a failed to load listings once tivo has tried to index it's download. Gone from upgraded 160GB disk, tried an alternate 160GB disk, with the upgraded image. Tried creating an image from my original A+B drives and putting this on the 160GB disk with tiger and large mfs, still no good!!!
> 
> Please can you PM me a good 2.5.5 image so I can try it and I have a 40GB disk spare I can try using tigers tools.
> 
> Thanks again to all those on the forums for their help


PM Sent


----------



## lucy_t

Wonder_lander said:


> PM Sent


PM Recieved, I am now having a thought over the cachecard, would a fail to load listing maybe be a ram issue on the cachecard?

Has anyone else had that issue?


----------



## blindlemon

Yes it could be, There are two drivers - one for the network and one for the RAM cache - you get an "driver failed to load" error if either fails. 

Do you have network access?


----------



## B33K34

Having worked out my 'b' drive had failed i tried restoring my existing back up to the single 120gb 'a' drive at the weekend. The restore appeared to go OK but hung at the 'cleaning up restore' point. After 30 minutes or so i turned off the power and a second attempt gave a message that 'could not find partition' or 'could not unlock partition' and no amount of messing with fdisk managed to get the boot disc to deal with it.

I can't remember what my disc state was when I made the backup - my original 40 gb disc was replaced by 120gb + 40gb and then 120+120. Could this be the problem?

I figure the easiest thing to do is start with a nice clean image - can anyone give me a 2.5.5a (preferably with Cachecard drivers, ideally with Tivoweb and Endpad as well).

thanks


----------



## lucy_t

Cheers for the image I have it and have loaded it to tivo. I now get a different issue of being unable to go to the pick program to record screen as it just hangs.

Blindlemon I do have network access and I posted my testing questions in a seperate thread at:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7225068#post7225068, just to not hijack this one.


----------



## Wonder_lander

B33K34 said:


> Having worked out my 'b' drive had failed i tried restoring my existing back up to the single 120gb 'a' drive at the weekend. The restore appeared to go OK but hung at the 'cleaning up restore' point. After 30 minutes or so i turned off the power and a second attempt gave a message that 'could not find partition' or 'could not unlock partition' and no amount of messing with fdisk managed to get the boot disc to deal with it.
> 
> I can't remember what my disc state was when I made the backup - my original 40 gb disc was replaced by 120gb + 40gb and then 120+120. Could this be the problem?
> 
> I figure the easiest thing to do is start with a nice clean image - can anyone give me a 2.5.5a (preferably with Cachecard drivers, ideally with Tivoweb and Endpad as well).
> 
> thanks


I don't have a current working 2.5.5a image I'm afraid


----------



## blindlemon

B33K34 said:


> can anyone give me a 2.5.5a (preferably with Cachecard drivers, ideally with Tivoweb and Endpad as well).


Hooch! has a 2.5.5a version and includes CC drivers and TW.


----------



## lucy_t

memory and hd are ok, new image is super, and tivo is green and go go go 

just filling tivoweb abd tivoweb modules back up!!!

Thanks for your help


----------



## a_tivo_noob

has anyone got an image for a 30gb drive? (or anything less than 40gb basically...)


----------



## Wonder_lander

a_tivo_noob said:


> has anyone got an image for a 30gb drive? (or anything less than 40gb basically...)


Not sure if the standard image can be restored to a 30gb


----------



## a_tivo_noob

thanks for the reply WonderLander 
to cut a long story short, i have an image but when i restore it to my 40gb drive, it reports as 'destination drive is too small' (or something like that) --- googling up on it appears that although i have a 40gb drive, its not 'quite' big enough for the image i have... so thought if i could get an image from one of the 'split' drive Tivo's, I could just restore and then expand with mfstools to fill the 40gb


----------



## jarob10

Would some kind soul please send me a link for a 2.5.5 image suitable for a new 1TB WD Green Power HDD?

Many thanks, John


----------



## Wonder_lander

jarob10 said:


> Would some kind soul please send me a link for a 2.5.5 image suitable for a new 1TB WD Green Power HDD?
> 
> Many thanks, John


PM Sent


----------



## tweiner

hi, can someone send a pm for an image of a hd tcd652160?

Thanks

tw


----------



## steveroe

tweiner said:


> hi, can someone send a pm for an image of a hd tcd652160?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> tw


Sorry, this thread is in the UK forum and only handles UK images [as per the thread title]


----------



## beastman

jarob10 said:


> Would some kind soul please send me a link for a 2.5.5 image suitable for a new 1TB WD Green Power HDD?
> 
> Many thanks, John


could I have this as well please (any chance of an image with cachecard drivers and endpad hack etc?)


----------



## tbabalola

hi im new to the forums Wonderlander could i have an 2.5.5 image for a Thomson PVR 10 UK (130GB) + if possible could i have a 3.0 image with turbonet drivers, tivo web (PM me the link) etc thanks in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

tbabalola said:


> hi im new to the forums Wonderlander could i have an 2.5.5 image for a Thomson PVR 10 UK (130GB) + if possible could i have a 3.0 image with turbonet drivers, tivo web (PM me the link) etc thanks in advance


Vanilla Image PM Sent


----------



## pinkie22

Could I please get a link to the vanilla UK tivo image? Thanks very much!!!!

Cheers,
Pinks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

pinkie22 said:


> Could I please get a link to the vanilla UK tivo image? Thanks very much!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Pinks.


PM Sent


----------



## wajcn50

Hi, 
I'd be very grateful for a link to a 2.5.5 image with TurboNet drivers. Currently pulling my hair out trying to install - initially overcame 'unable to access MFS' error by using force, but now stuck on 'initrd not found'.

Thanks

John


----------



## Wonder_lander

wajcn50 said:


> Hi,
> I'd be very grateful for a link to a 2.5.5 image with TurboNet drivers. Currently pulling my hair out trying to install - initially overcame 'unable to access MFS' error by using force, but now stuck on 'initrd not found'.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Hi John,

I only have a vanilla image available, let me know if you'd still like the link to this.


----------



## agoodey

My TiVo has died :down: and I am just replacing the HDD but I am getting a lot of errors copying to the new drive - could someone possibly supply me with a vanilla image to put on my new hdd? 
many thanks


----------



## npatchett

Hi, I currently have a dead Tivo which I am trying to fix using a tivo48.bak file.

I am trying to restore this to 2x 120GB drives but I am having a lot of problems.

The restore gets so far then fails with the error: Restore failed: Error restoring MFS data.

The restore command I have been using is: restore -x -s 300 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo48.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

Could someone confirm if this is correct? I also have a tivo.bak file if I should be using that, but I seem to have even less sucess with that file. I have tried different variations on that command using different figures to 300 with no success.

Any help would be greatly received to get this Tivo working again.


----------



## Wonder_lander

agoodey said:


> My TiVo has died :down: and I am just replacing the HDD but I am getting a lot of errors copying to the new drive - could someone possibly supply me with a vanilla image to put on my new hdd?
> many thanks


PM Sent


----------



## ChrisHS

Hi,

My tivo has hit green screen of death & dd_rescue didn't get enough of a copy to make it work again on a new disk.

Can somone please pm me a link to an image ?

UK 2.5.5 SA Series 1 (had cachecard drivers but any image is better than what its got now)

Thanks

Chris
~~~~~


----------



## Wonder_lander

ChrisHS said:


> Hi,
> 
> My tivo has hit green screen of death & dd_rescue didn't get enough of a copy to make it work again on a new disk.
> 
> Can somone please pm me a link to an image ?
> 
> UK 2.5.5 SA Series 1 (had cachecard drivers but any image is better than what its got now)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris
> ~~~~~


PM Sent


----------



## ScoobyDooZ

Hello can someone pm me an image I can copy to a 160gb drive. 

Having a bit of a nightmare with my tivo


----------



## Wonder_lander

ScoobyDooZ said:


> Hello can someone pm me an image I can copy to a 160gb drive.
> 
> Having a bit of a nightmare with my tivo


PM Sent


----------



## Tylerdyrden

Had some problems with the upgraded 250gb disk in my tivo which has now got to the stage where it reports errors with the cachecard/network card drivers and stays there. I've pulled it out of the machine now and am staring at it. 
Could someone be kind enough to forward me an (2.5.5) image please ?

Thx in advance


----------



## Wonder_lander

Tylerdyrden said:


> Had some problems with the upgraded 250gb disk in my tivo which has now got to the stage where it reports errors with the cachecard/network card drivers and stays there. I've pulled it out of the machine now and am staring at it.
> Could someone be kind enough to forward me an (2.5.5) image please ?
> 
> Thx in advance


PM'd


----------



## jsebright

My tivo now fails to boot - sits for hours at the "A few more seconds...". Trying to get a replacement drive together, but my backup (taken in 2002!) doesn't want to restore. I end up with "Restore failed: Decompression error...94%)"

Would appreciate a single drive image - cachecard drivers + the works would be a bonus, but I can probably work it out.

Thanks in advance.

Jon.


----------



## Wonder_lander

jsebright said:


> My tivo now fails to boot - sits for hours at the "A few more seconds...". Trying to get a replacement drive together, but my backup (taken in 2002!) doesn't want to restore. I end up with "Restore failed: Decompression error...94%)"
> 
> Would appreciate a single drive image - cachecard drivers + the works would be a bonus, but I can probably work it out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jon.


PM Sent


----------



## caver99

I am looking for an image for Thompson PVR-10UK series 1 tivo, can anyone help please.
My hdd died and i have go a replacement but the dead one cant be used to get an image off of.


----------



## Wonder_lander

caver99 said:


> I am looking for an image for Thompson PVR-10UK series 1 tivo, can anyone help please.
> My hdd died and i have go a replacement but the dead one cant be used to get an image off of.


PM Sent


----------



## caver99

the .bak files that we have what is the bes prog to put them to disk and can the linux files be used with the windows software.

Thanks


----------



## RichardJH

Make a start by reading this http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade2.html


----------



## nickst

Hello I hope someone reading this can help me as I would like to repair my uk Tivo. I have a new hartd drive but need a copy of the image. Could someone please please PM me to sort me out. I'd be so grateful to you. Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

nickst said:


> Hello I hope someone reading this can help me as I would like to repair my uk Tivo. I have a new hartd drive but need a copy of the image. Could someone please please PM me to sort me out. I'd be so grateful to you. Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## Pete77

nickst said:


> Hello I hope someone reading this can help me as I would like to repair my uk Tivo. I have a new hartd drive but need a copy of the image. Could someone please please PM me to sort me out. I'd be so grateful to you. Thanks.


Once Wonder_lander has PM'ed you a link to the image you may also find the guides at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo to be of assistance in creating your Tivo hard drive and/or installing Tivoweb. You may also find the tools at www.mfslive.org are a possible alternative approach to cretaing your new Tivo hard drive.


----------



## shineyshoes

Hello,

I got a (blank) replacement for a defective drive today.

UK 255 Series 1 (was a single drive with tivonet drivers but any working image is a step forward! )

Can someone please pm me a link to an image ?


----------



## Wonder_lander

shineyshoes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a (blank) replacement for a defective drive today.
> 
> UK 255 Series 1 (was a single drive with tivonet drivers but any working image is a step forward! )
> 
> Can someone please pm me a link to an image ?


PM Sent


----------



## scottiejambo

Hi, I would like to repair my uk Tivo. I have a new 80Gb drive as my 40Gb is fried but need a copy of the image, 2.5.5. Could someone please PM me. I'd be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Wonder_lander

scottiejambo said:


> Hi, I would like to repair my uk Tivo. I have a new 80Gb drive as my 40Gb is fried but need a copy of the image, 2.5.5. Could someone please PM me. I'd be very grateful. Thanks.


You have PM!


----------



## Brillopad

Greetings!

I've just had to replace my TiVO HDD, and would greatly appreciate it if someone could provide me with the U.K. image (I can't recall if it's a 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a, so I'd appreciate both images).

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Wonder_lander

Brillopad said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I've just had to replace my TiVO HDD, and would greatly appreciate it if someone could provide me with the U.K. image (I can't recall if it's a 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a, so I'd appreciate both images).
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


PM Sent


----------



## smiffy

Does anyone still have a Series 1 image as my HDD has died:


----------



## Wonder_lander

smiffy said:


> Does anyone still have a Series 1 image as my HDD has died:


PM Sent!


----------



## AnyUser

Hi Folks,

I've just been given a PVR 10 UK with no hard drives in. I've fitted a spare 80gig unit, and got the device to power up. Can anyone tell me where I can get a linux OS for it, please? Not fussed if it's an original image or a 'modded' OS - I'd just like to play with the unit and see what I can get it to do.

Cheers for any help.


----------



## AnyUser

Still looking for an image for this unit, if anyone could please PM it to me....?

Thanks


----------



## Wonder_lander

AnyUser said:


> Still looking for an image for this unit, if anyone could please PM it to me....?
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent, sorry been on holiday this last week!


----------



## AnyUser

Hi Wonder_lander,

Thanks for the PM, that's brilliant. You've really helped me, thanks very much!


----------



## theGecko

Would some kind soul help me with a 2.5.5a image? Bricked the TiVo trying a manual patch to fix the teletext issue on a new LCD TV 

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Wonder_lander

I've only got vanilla 2.5.5 I'm afraid


----------



## theGecko

Would you mind if I nab that for now, better than nowt and I can try the patch again


----------



## theGecko

Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## babycakes

Sigh - My Tivo has been playing up and I need to reinstall the image on it.

Can anyone please point me in the correct direction to obtain a suitable UK Image and instructions on how to put the image on the drive.

The last time I did this was in 2003 and sadly I cannot remember....


----------



## Pete77

babycakes said:


> Can anyone please point me in the correct direction to obtain a suitable UK Image and instructions on how to put the image on the drive.
> 
> The last time I did this was in 2003 and sadly I cannot remember....


Wonderlander can send you a vanilla image but you may also want to refer to www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html or alternatively you could buy a pre-prepared drive from www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoland.com

Note that most drives are now SATA and also require an SATA to IDE adapter to work in a Tivo. Not all of these adapters work in a Tivo but Mike at Tivocentral can definitely sell you one with one of his prepared hard drives that will work.

N.B. I am not a salesman for Tivocentral or Tivoland but I think the DIY route is now a little more difficult, especially as the firmware of many more recent IDE and SATA drives is not compatible with successful operation in a Tivo (the uncooperative drives just refuse to boot). Again Tivocentral and Tivoland only sell drives that they know will work in a Tivo.

I did my own upgrade in 2005 with advice on here from blindlemon but I wonder if I would bother with the DIY route now as it seems so easy to buy an incompatible drive or SATA adapter if you try to do it yourself.


----------



## babycakes

Thanks Pete77

I should be okay as the drive itself tests okay - the image or mfs appears to be corrupt. All I want to do is restore the image on it and see if that gets me going again.


----------



## Pete77

You may also find some of the stuff at www.mfslive.org comes in handy depending on how much of a techie you are.


----------



## babycakes

Can anyone help me locate an image for my ailing Tivo?

Please?


----------



## Pete77

babycakes said:


> Can anyone help me locate an image for my ailing Tivo?
> 
> Please?


Wonder_lander is meant to be the keeper of the Tivo images but doesn't seem to have responded to your post so far. Has he perhaps gone trekking in the Himalayas or is he laid low with some unpleasant illness?


----------



## babycakes

No worries - My partner has decided that Tivo has to go to meet its maker. 

Scrub my request for the image.


----------



## Pete77

babycakes said:


> No worries - My partner has decided that Tivo has to go to meet its maker.


What does your partner wrongly imagine will be better than a Tivo. And why does your partner think Thomson will actually be interested in taking back a product they made some 10 years ago.


----------



## AMc

spam reported


----------



## richard_m_w

I'm getting into the Tivo upgrading and seeing Linux for the first time brought home to me the chance of error and bricking the existing drive. Being cautious, I would like to put the image on the new drive without doing anything to the existing Tivo drive - So would some kind soul please send me a link for a 2.5.5 image suitable for a new 1TB WD Green Power HDD?

Many thanks, Richard


----------



## Wonder_lander

Hi Richard, have sent you a PM


----------



## dogsbody

Wonder_lander, you are doing a stirling job and a thankless task so I just wanted to say thank you for keeping the home fires burning.

Now if I may ask for a link to the most excellent image for a 2.5.5 UK install.

Thank you


----------



## Dazza

Hi, I need to repair my broken 40GB UK Tivo. I've got a replacement Samsung 1TB drive so could someone kindly PM me with a link to a 2.5.5 image suitable for a large drive upgrade. Many thanks.

Regards, Darren


----------



## daycan

Hi, 

This is my first visit to this forum as I have had my Tivo for nearly 10 years now without having experienced any problems.
Now after all these years of solid service from my faithful box and just as Tivo are about to pull the plug, one of my hard drives has failed (upgraded to 2 x 320GB WD HD back in 2006), no problem I thought, I'll just ditch one and leave it running on the remaining one.
Unfortunately that didn't work as I'm now stuck in a "Please wait almost done" cycle.
I assume the B disk (working one) was paired with the A disk (duff one) and that I will need to re-image the working drive from scratch.

If I'm right in this assumption could anyone possibly PM me a backup image link and any supporting info on how to get old faithful back up and working again.

Many thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## healeydave

Uk image?
You will probably want to make your way to the alt epg forum, as with only a few weeks to go of official service, it's hardly worth setting up a standard image now!


----------



## daycan

healeydave said:


> Uk image?
> You will probably want to make your way to the , as with only a few weeks to go of official service, it's hardly worth setting up a standard image now!


Thanks for the heads up, one question though, will the alt epg be available as a complete new image or will it just be a number of updated files etc. that will be added to an already working system.
As my Tivo current HDs appear to be on their way out, should I be considering purchasing a new pre configured single HD.


----------



## daycan

healeydave,

Thanks for the heads up, one question though, will the alt epg be available as a complete new image or will it just be a number of updated files etc. that will be added to an already working system.
As my Tivo current HDs appear to be on their way out, should I be considering purchasing a new pre configured single HD.


----------



## sjp

i'm sure that the a couple of the guys developing the alt epg will be perfectly happy to sell you a new disk with it on


----------



## spitfires

daycan said:


> will the alt epg be available as a complete new image or will it just be a number of updated files etc. that will be added to an already working system.


Both 



daycan said:


> As my Tivo current HDs appear to be on their way out, should I be considering purchasing a new pre configured single HD.


Up to you but if your disc is already iffy then it's worth considering.

.


----------



## healeydave

daycan said:


> healeydave,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, one question though, will the alt epg be available as a complete new image or will it just be a number of updated files etc. that will be added to an already working system.
> As my Tivo current HDs appear to be on their way out, should I be considering purchasing a new pre configured single HD.


Sorry, not sure I got a notification post from this thread and I don't have the time to frequent this forum as regularly these days 
Fortunately, Spitfires has already answer though.


----------



## schoobyshouse

Hi - after 9 years my disk has died. Can anyone help. I am looking for a disk image for a Thompson Tivo PVR10 UK. 

Many thanks,

A.


----------



## healeydave

You can get the AltEPG image from here:

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=626


----------

